# A Matter of Thirds



## Happenstance (Aug 17, 2008)

I come up with games for everything in my mind because I'm obsessive and like making pointless connections between things. It comes of doing nothing but word puzzle books as a child. Here is a game of my own design, that I shall explain to you.

I (or the creator of the puzzle) will provide three words. The three words are linked by the fact that they can be used with a fourth word, either before or after each of the original three to form a cohesive phrase.

For example! If the words are:
Surgeon, Mouse, Hyrule

Then the answer is 'field', because it forms 'field surgeon', 'field mouse', and 'Hyrule Field'.

The three words should be chosen such that only one word matches them all well.

An easy one:
1. Pork, Sticks, Suey

A moderate one:
2. Common, Negative, Horse

And a more challenging one:
3. Face, Fork, Dead

Try these, or come up with your own! For the sake of clarity, I suggest we number them as they are created, meaning that the next person to come up with one will number it as 4.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm zoned out on cold pills because I have a sinus infection, so this sounds like the perfect thing to occupy my mind!

The first one I totally got.

#1 is "Chop". Pork chop. Chop sticks. Chop suey.

The other two though... I've got answers, but I'm pretty sure they're wrong. 

Here's a guess.

Is #2 "Sense"?

#3 has me drawing blank-o but I had fun trying different things. For example, it is not "salad" nor "head" nor "horse". 

I give up. A cheat plz?


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> I come up with games for everything in my mind because I'm obsessive and like making pointless connections between things. It comes of doing nothing but word puzzle books as a child. Here is a game of my own design, that I shall explain to you.
> 
> I (or the creator of the puzzle) will provide three words. The three words are linked by the fact that they can be used with a fourth word, either before or after each of the original three to form a cohesive phrase.
> 
> ...



1 is definitely "chop." 

2 could be "power"? Is there such a thing as a common power in math? LOL.

3 I believe is "lift." 

And I'm so tired that I cannot come up with a fourth.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 17, 2008)

1 and 2 are correct. I suspect 'negative sense' is the one people are least familiar with, it being a molecular biology term.

Then 3... no... but 'salad' is an amusing guess. I'll let more people try before giving a clue.

Edit: Oh, hey. Good job Alison, 3 is indeed lift.

I can/will come up with a lot more of these if I think about it, I just wanted to see if the crowd here was receptive to word puzzle type things such as this.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Woohoo!  Hehe. And I loooove word games. I'm just terrible at coming up with them. Lol.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 17, 2008)

The third one was the easiest for me, but that is just lots of the random crap i know. I couldn't get the easy one.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 17, 2008)

How easy different ones are for different people probably says something about how your mind works. I just ranked them by how easy I think they would have been for me. Any psychoanalysts in the house?

4. cheap, bike, Joe

5. Grant, blueberry, violet


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 17, 2008)

4. is dirt
5. don't know


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 5. Grant, blueberry, violet



Seed, maybe?


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 17, 2008)

4 is dirt.
5 is not seed.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

Hill


Lane, Money, Arcade


----------



## Buffie (Aug 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Hill
> 
> 
> Lane, Money, Arcade



Penny. 



Uhhh... 

Buck, Pig, Tags


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 18, 2008)

I've got nothing, Buffie. Let's call yours #7.

8. green, tea, city
9. big, black, Larry
10. back, car, hog
11. rain, body, milk
12. tax, original, city
13. big, bad, sauce
14. honey, green, colonel
15. mmm, it, baby

I've got a few more, but that should do for now...


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 18, 2008)

I've got nothing, Buffie. Let's call yours #7.

8. green, tea, city
9. big, black, Larry
10. back, car, hog
11. rain, body, milk
12. tax, original, city  Sin
13. big, bad, sauce
14. honey, green, colonel Mustard
15. mmm, it, baby

I've got a few more, but that should do for now

Well, I got a couple right a way. Will have to think more about the others.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 18, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 8. green, tea, city
> 9. big, black, Larry
> 10. back, car, hog
> 11. rain, body, milk
> ...



I'm pretty sure 10 is Panel. I'm going to guess that 8 is Leaf? And 9 could be King? Somehow neither sounds quite right, and yet I could almost see them working... A wrong guess is just that, but maybe it'll spawn a correct response from someone else!

A very ingenious game. I enjoy it, even though I may suck. :bow:


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Buck, Pig, Tags



give me some...SKIN


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 18, 2008)

Betty - good job, 12 is sin, 14 is mustard.

Jeeves - 10 is not panel, but apparently it works because 'hog panel' is something. Points off for me. 8 is not leaf, 9 is not king.

So we still have:

8. green, tea, city
9. big, black, Larry
10. back, car, hog
11. rain, body, milk
13. big, bad, sauce
15. mmm, it, baby

And I'm assuming skin is right for 7?

Edit: What the hell, I'm going to add one more because I like this one.

16. land, card, tiger


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> B
> 16. land, card, tiger



Shark?

How about throw, burn, crowd?

ETA: I guess that would be #17?


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 18, 2008)

Shark is a winner.

17: in?


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

#9 is BIRD


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

#15-is BOP 

View attachment 61MXB8H11JL._SL500_AA280_.gif.jpeg


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 18, 2008)

Two more down, you're good at this Vardon!

I enjoyed coming up with the bop one...

Leaving us with:

8. green, tea, city
10. back, car, hog
11. rain, body, milk
13. big, bad, sauce

and there are unverified guesses out on:

7. buck, pig, tags (from Buffie)
17. throw, burn crowd (from edx)


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 18, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Two more down, you're good at this Vardon!
> 
> I enjoyed coming up with the bop one...
> 
> ...



8 could be garden?? dunno
10 is wash.
17 I thought might be rug, but I don't think there's a such thing as a crowd rug. LOL


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

#8- room


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Shark is a winner.
> 
> 17: in?



yep: throw-in, burn-in, in-crowd.


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 13. big, bad, sauce



Apple?

These are fun! I now find myself dreaming up new ones, I hope you don't mind, Pensta.

18. on, fair, boy 

19. hoe, ground, up

(I hope there is only one solution to these, I've only come up with one but I could have missed something)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 19, 2008)

My guess for #18 is Play
Play on, Fair Play, Playboy 

Can I add a #20?

Break, Match, Petit


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> My guess for #18 is Play
> Play on, Fair Play, Playboy



:doh: Not what I was thinking of, but that looks like a valid answer. I knew I'd be better at coming up with *a* combination than thinking of *all* combinations.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 19, 2008)

Of course I don't mind if other people come up with these. In fact, I encourage it!

10 is wash, 13 is apple. 8 is not room.

We still have out:

8. green, tea, city (me)
13. rain, body, milk (me)
18. on, fair, boy (edx)
19. hoe, ground, up (edx)
20. break, match, petit (pamela)

and I will add:

21. operation, poison, league
22. out, folk, show


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Of course I don't mind if other people come up with these. In fact, I encourage it!
> 
> 10 is wash, 13 is apple. 8 is not room.
> 
> ...



Let's see... Is 21 ivy (I.V.)?

Is 19 dirty? Hahaha.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 8. green, tea, city



Light.




Happenstance said:


> 22. out, folk, show



Tune (tune out, folk tune, show tune)



Cool game!


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 19. hoe, ground, up (edx)





alison.victoria said:


> Let's see... Is 21 ivy (I.V.)?
> 
> Is 19 dirty? Hahaha.



Dirty-hoe? Heh, I suppose if you used synonyms.....but dirty-ground or ground-dirty just don't scan for me. So nope, keep trying!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 19, 2008)

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/

it does work


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 19, 2008)

edx said:


> Dirty-hoe? Heh, I suppose if you used synonyms.....but dirty-ground or ground-dirty just don't scan for me. So nope, keep trying!



LOL, I know. I did it mostly for dirty hoe.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 19. hoe, ground, up (edx)



Back.

*more words--post too short (this never happens to me!)*


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Back.
> 
> *more words--post too short (this never happens to me!)*



Yep! (hey I need more words too...ditto on never needing this normally!)


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 19, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Light. (green light, tea light, city light)
> 
> Tune (tune out, folk tune, show tune)



Oh no!
These are both good answers but neither is the one I had in mind!

I'll take light for #8 because I think it's a better answer, and concede that the word I had in mind was 'party' - Green Party, tea party, and Party City is the name of a party supply store that I made sure wasn't unique to my part of the world. Vardon, I see that 'city room' exists, but it looks like a very regional thing that people outside NYC wouldn't know about. Oh well, my fault, that was a bad one.

I'm leaving #22 because there is a better answer.

#21 is www.hotfattygirl.com. Erm, I mean Ivy.

Is #20 'point'?

13. rain, body, milk (me)
18. on, fair, boy (edx)
20. break, match, petit (pamela)
22. out, folk, show (me)

We're running out... I promise to have more of these tomorrow morning.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 19, 2008)

About #8 - what I should have written was 'green, tea, third', which would have removed a lot of ambiguity.

And #21 - Alison, I see you wrote Ivy (I.V.) which now I see is because I.V. would have gone with operation, sort of. However, just as an informative note to anyone browsing these, Operation Ivy was a set of nuclear bomb tests done by the U.S. which included the first hydrogen bomb, and also is the name of an influential ska-punk band named after the tests.

To go further with this, technically speaking, Operation should have been capitalized when I wrote out the puzzle to begin with. However, capitalization can sometimes give away the answer. So from here forward, I'm going to capitalize all the words, and suggest others do the same.

Now, gifts for everyone!

23. Soul, Band, Tree
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
25. Family, Pain, We
26. Red, Robber, Davis
27. By, In, Ty
28. Story, Big, Fry
29. Home, Music, Monte
30. Uncle, Red, Puppets


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 20, 2008)

26. is barron


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 20, 2008)

Baron is correct!

Come now, don't give up, fellow citizens!

13. rain, body, milk
18. on, fair, boy
20. break, match, petit
22. out, folk, show
23. Soul, Band, Tree
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
25. Family, Pain, We
27. By, In, Ty
28. Story, Big, Fry
29. Home, Music, Monte
30. Uncle, Red, Puppets


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 20, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 18. on, fair, boy
> 
> 25. Family, Pain, We
> 
> 28. Story, Big, Fry



18. *Game.* Game on, fair game, Game Boy.

25. *Royal.* Royal family, royal pain, royal 'we'.

28. *Fish.* Fish story, big fish, fish fry.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 20, 2008)

20 is point break point, match point, petit point


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 21, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> 20 is point break point, match point, petit point


 
Point is correct. Give that man a lady in the balcony!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 21, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Point is correct. Give that man a lady in the balcony!



I doubled checked the last one using google, sorry. first two just made to much sense for last one not to be right.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 21, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 23. Soul, Band, Tree



I'm pretty sure it's *rubber.*
Sorry about not getting back to you on #7, but *skin* was the correct answer.

#31 - basket, upper, job


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 21, 2008)

22. out, folk, show tune?


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 21, 2008)

Betty - Tune was guessed already, and isn't what I'm looking for. I don't like how 'folk tune' is too easily replaced with other words. Any other genre of music could be a tune, and any other synonym for song could be in the folk genre. But here you go, I changed one. Try again.

22. super, folk, show

Sprint, Pamela - hey, I guessed 'point' first, last page!

FreeThinker - 25 is royal, 28 is fish.

Buffie - 23 is rubber. Is 31 hand?

13. Rain, Body, Milk
22. Super, Folk, Show
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
27. By, In, Ty
29. Home, Music, Monte
30. Uncle, Red, Puppets
31. Basket, Upper, Job

...and a couple new ones from me!

32. Baby, Slave, Donald
33. Time, Head, Captain


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> 18. *Game.* Game on, fair game, Game Boy.



Ding-ding-ding!

I wonder if "game on!" is a Canadian term? (given that it is a fellow canuck who cracked this one)


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 21, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> FreeThinker - 25 is royal, 28 is fish.



Woo-hoo!



edx said:


> Ding-ding-ding!
> 
> I wonder if "game on!" is a Canadian term? (given that it is a fellow canuck who cracked this one)



I'm on FIRE!

(I kind of wondered about the possible Canadian-ness of that one too, Ed)


*New Ones:*

34. Good, Old, Socks

35. Man, Base, Minor


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2008)

edx said:


> I wonder if "game on!" is a Canadian term? (given that it is a fellow canuck who cracked this one)





FreeThinker said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> (I kind of wondered about the possible Canadian-ness of that one too, Ed)



I _think_ they used it in Wayne's World, so I figured even if it was mostly Canadian it wouldn't be totally inaccessible to others.


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it allowed to add the possessive apostrophe-'s' to a word? If so then:



> 33. Time, Head, Captain



could be 'Bed'

Bed-time, bed-head, captain's bed (a type of bed with drawers underneath it)


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 22, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 33. Time, Head, Captain


.
Crunch?


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 23, 2008)

33 is neither bed nor crunch. Neither captain's bed nor head crunch quite works for me. You'll know when you get this one.

I will confess to referencing things that perhaps not everyone has heard of with some of mine, so I encourage checking potential answers with a search engine if you aren't sure if something exists.

Is 35 key?

13. Rain, Body, Milk
22. Super, Folk, Show
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
27. By, In, Ty
29. Home, Music, Monte
30. Uncle, Red, Puppets
32. Baby, Slave, Donald
33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
35. Man, Base, Minor

And today's new ones!

36. box, blood, bomb
37. cut, off, coffee


----------



## Tad (Aug 25, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 37. cut, off, coffee



I object to this one, on general principle--no cutting off coffee!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 25, 2008)

30-meat
35-third


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 25, 2008)

30 is indeed meat.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 25, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> 35-third



Very good!


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 25, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 37. cut, off, coffee



Time cut, time off, coffee time???


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 25, 2008)

Time cut? Sorry, not what I was looking for.

13. Rain, Body, Milk
22. Super, Folk, Show
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
27. By, In, Ty
29. Home, Music, Monte
32. Baby, Slave, Donald
33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
36. Box, Blood, Bomb
37. Cut, Off, Coffee


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 25, 2008)

27-Law
32-Driver


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, someone who knows his American footballers. Good show, 27 and 32 are out.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

29 is video (...I've worked on many music videos and I've never heard them called "vid-DAY-ohs")


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 17, 2008)

Are hints in order?

13. Rain, Body, Milk
22. Super, Folk, Show
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
36. Box, Blood, Bomb
37. Cut, Off, Coffee


Well, here's one hint. For #13, just ask your friend Tay.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 17, 2008)

36 = Letter Box, Blood Letter, Letter Bomb?


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey, look what's back from the dead!

36 is correct.

13. Rain, Body, Milk
22. Super, Folk, Show
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee

And some new ones!

38. Holy, Stack, Screen
39. Rusted, Beer, Canal
40. Our, Cow, James


----------



## Tad (Dec 1, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Hey, look what's back from the dead!
> 
> And some new ones!
> 
> ...



Welcome back, Pensta and thread 

38 is Smoke (Holy Smoke! Smoke stack, smoke screen)

40 is town (Our Town was a movie I believe, Cowtown is a nickname for Calgary, Jamestown is an actual city


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ed!

38 and 40 are correct! Our Town was originally a play by Thornton Wilder, and I'm familiar with 'cow town' to refer to any city with more livestock than people.

Leaving us with:

22. Super, Folk, Show
24. Major, Scales, Knowledge
33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
39. Rusted, Beer, Canal

Since it's been so long with #13, I'm just going to give the answer, also because it was one of my better ones and I want to show off. The answer is... chocolate! Milk chocolate, body chocolate, and Chocolate Rain, the last of which is a song that is said to be the most watched song on the Internet.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 3, 2008)

22. SUPERman, manFOLK, SHOWman?


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 3, 2008)

Not what I was looking for... Manfolk doesn't sit right with me.

Hint for #22: Joanna Newsom
Hint for #24: The Pirates of Penzance


----------



## Tad (Dec 3, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> T
> 24. Major, Scales, Knowledge





Happenstance said:


> Hint for #24: The Pirates of Penzance



Based on the hint I'd guess "General" but I've never heard of "general scales" so yah, a pretty random guess, not really "I've solved it!"


----------



## Tad (Dec 3, 2008)

This one might be easy, I'm not sure:

40: Rabbit, Bowl, Buggy

This one probably is regional, so might be harder:

41: Friendly, Sleeping, Tiger,


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 3, 2008)

De-edo sud tovouk General Scales!

For those of you who are lost on this, General Scales was the villain in Star Fox Adventures.

Thus I find it hilarious that there was an actual Major General Robert H. Scales in the U.S. Army.

24 is solved, leaving:

22. Super, Folk, Show
33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
39. Rusted, Beer, Canal
40. Rabbit, Bowl, Buggy
41. Friendly, Sleeping, Tiger


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 3, 2008)

edx said:


> 41: Friendly, Sleeping, Tiger



Giant.

The Friendly Giant was a kids' show in Canada in the late sixties through the seventies (and possibly into the eighties...I had moved onto the Dukes Of Hazzard by then ).

Sleeping Giant is an island near Thunder Bay, Ontario, within sight of the Terry Fox monument. The island is said to resemble a giant in repose, but it takes a lot of imagination to see it.

Giant Tiger is a chain of discount retail stores.


Nice one, Ed!


----------



## Tad (Dec 4, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Giant.
> 
> The Friendly Giant was a kids' show in Canada in the late sixties through the seventies (and possibly into the eighties...I had moved onto the Dukes Of Hazzard by then ).
> 
> ...



Yep, that is it!


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 4, 2008)

22-freak
39-root


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 4, 2008)

Both 22 and 39 are correct!

33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
40. Rabbit, Bowl, Buggy

New ones from me:

42. Push, Boston, Corn
43. Gun, Tower, Love
44. Go, Stick, Jesus
45. Bad, Car, Store


----------



## Tad (Dec 4, 2008)

Pensa posts hard ones, so I'll give some easier ones

46: whale, head, china
47: merchant, tower, coast
48: baby, doctor, wisdom

I don't come up with such cool 'sentences' as Pensta does, but as a bonus/clue: the answers to these three share something in common.


----------



## Tad (Dec 4, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Both 22 and 39 are correct!
> 
> 44. Go, Stick, Jesus
> 45. Bad, Car, Store



44: Fish? ( "Go Fish!", fish stick, Jesus fish--per urban dictionary: "people who would rather put a symbol of modern christianity on their cars than actually live the christian life.")

45: Company? (The band "Bad Company", company car, company store)

and yes, I used google to find that 'jesus fish' term. Does that count as cheating?


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 4, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> 22-freak
> 39-root


 
How and why does Folk go with freak? I'm lost on this one.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 4, 2008)

edx said:


> Pensa posts hard ones, so I'll give some easier ones
> 
> 46: whale, head, china
> 47: merchant, tower, coast
> ...


 

47: Guard!
48: Tooth?


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2008)

edx said:


> 46: whale, head, china



46: Shop?

Don't know what a whale shop (or a shop whale) is, but it works for china shop and head shop.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2008)

edx said:


> 47: merchant, tower, coast



47: Ivory! :bounce:


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, man did I blow this one before! :doh:



edx said:


> 46: whale, head, china



46: Bone.

Whale bone (whalebone), bone china, and me, bonehead.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 5, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> How and why does Folk go with freak? I'm lost on this one.



Freak folk is a recent genre of music that draws on late 60s influences such as Os Mutantes and T. Rex, popularized by the likes of Joanna Newsom, Devendra Banhart, and Animal Collective.



edx said:


> 44: Fish? ( "Go Fish!", fish stick, Jesus fish--per urban dictionary: "people who would rather put a symbol of modern christianity on their cars than actually live the christian life.")
> 
> 45: Company? (The band "Bad Company", company car, company store)
> 
> and yes, I used google to find that 'jesus fish' term. Does that count as cheating?



Fish and company are correct. Jesus fish is actually the colloquial term for the 'Ichthys' symbol used by early Christians as a secret symbol of identification when Christianity was being persecuted. Recently it's popular for Christians to use the symbol on bumper stickers, which is probably where your urbandictionary definition comes from.

Is Google cheating? I sometimes use Google to come up with a good third answer once I have two matching words, I don't have a problem with it. I mean, if you search for 'time head captain', the answer is nowhere to be seen.

33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
40. Rabbit, Bowl, Buggy
42. Push, Boston, Corn
43. Gun, Tower, Love
46: whale, head, china
47: merchant, tower, coast
48: baby, doctor, wisdom

I was looking back on #34 and thinking to myself, 'Goodness, I hope someone gets that one because I have forgotten the answer.' Then I realized that FreeThinker, not I, created it. Curse you, good old socks.

Is #40 'super'? I think Super Rabbit was one of Bugs Bunny's alter egos, then Super Bowl, but I don't know about 'super buggy'.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 5, 2008)

40-Punch

A lot of people have played this game (punch buggy, aka-slug bug) to pass the time on long drives. Spot a VW bug before your opponent-*PUNCH*


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> 47: Guard!
> 48: Tooth?



47: no, at least not what I intended....
48: yes!



FreeThinker said:


> 47: Ivory! :bounce:



Yep!



FreeThinker said:


> 46: Bone.
> 
> Whale bone (whalebone), bone china, and me, bonehead.



So we have: 46: Bone, 47: Ivory, 48: tooth. Which should make the common factor between them easy to spot....



vardon_grip said:


> 40-Punch
> 
> A lot of people have played this game (punch buggy, aka-slug bug) to pass the time on long drives. Spot a VW bug before your opponent-*PUNCH*



Yep--PUNCHbuggy it is, and you described the game well. In my family we changed it to 'touchbuggy' when my son was born, but we still play it daily (1 point for a new bug, 2 points for an old bug, 3 points for an old convertible bug, and four for one that is done up to look like Herby. A bonus point for the first one of the day). There is also a band from somewhere around Ontario that uses the name, so I'm pretty sure it should be google-able.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 8, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 33. Time, Head, Captain


......
Bed?


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 10, 2008)

edx said:


> This one probably is regional, so might be harder:
> 
> 41: Friendly, Sleeping, Tiger,





FreeThinker said:


> Giant.
> 
> The Friendly Giant was a kids' show in Canada in the late sixties through the seventies (and possibly into the eighties...I had moved onto the Dukes Of Hazzard by then ).



As an aside, I recall a comedian commenting on how so many Canadian childrens' show characters sounded like porn movies:


The Friendly Giant


Mister Dressup


Poke-a-roo (okay, Polkaroo, really, but phonetically valid)


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> As an aside, I recall a comedian commenting on how so many Canadian childrens' show characters sounded like porn movies:
> 
> 
> The Friendly Giant
> ...



:blink:

Wow, I'm never hearing kid's TV the same way again


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 11, 2008)

33 is not bed... in fact, that has been guessed before. I'll admit that some of mine (33 included) reference things that not everyone will be familiar with, but I try to stick to things that are reasonably well-known.

33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Old, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
42. Push, Boston, Corn
43. Gun, Tower, Love

And here it goes, here it goes, here it goes again:

49. Double, Secret, Orange
50. Professor, Sugar, Pudding
51. Snap, Bearded, Boat


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 49. Double, Secret, Orange
> 50. Professor, Sugar, Pudding



49 is agent
50 is "Plum" (professor plum is one of the characters in the game "Clue")

ETA


> 37. Cut, Off, Coffee


Could this be 'filter'? Filter cut is a type of cigarette, I think, and of course coffee filters help to keep the world going around. To filter off sounds like a step during some chemical process, but there I'm just guessing.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 12, 2008)

51 is Dragon. Snapdragon, a flower: Bearded Dragon, a lizard: and Dragon Boat.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 12, 2008)

49, 50, 51, gone as quickly as they came.

37 is not filter.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 17, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 34. Good, Old, Socks



This seems to be harder than I thought, so I'll change one of the words to make it something more common, maybe.

Replace "old" with "blood".

It is now:


34. Good, Blood, Socks


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 17, 2008)

It still doesn't work fantastically well, but is #34 red?

33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Blood, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
42. Push, Boston, Corn
43. Gun, Tower, Love

New from me:

52. Black, Queen, Myth
53. Reverse, Jones, Treatment
54. Pants, Mark, Calf


----------



## intraultra (Dec 17, 2008)

52...could it be beauty? black beauty, beauty queen, beauty myth.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 17, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> It still doesn't work fantastically well, but is #34 red?
> 
> 34. Good, Blood, Socks



Sorry...


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 17, 2008)

42 is POPS
33 is CRUNCH


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 17, 2008)

34 is SPORT


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 17, 2008)

52 is beauty, 42 is pops, well done!

33, however, is not crunch, and that has been guessed before!

33. Time, Head, Captain
34. Good, Blood, Socks
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
43. Gun, Tower, Love
53. Reverse, Jones, Treatment
54. Pants, Mark, Calf


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 17, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 52 is beauty, 42 is pops, well done!
> 
> 33, however, is not crunch, and that has been guessed before!


33-I hope I'm wrong and its not MACHINE because that would be weak! lol!
btw CRUNCH does work- "Head Crunch" is an electronica song by Lapskin


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 17, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> 34 is SPORT



*Ding!*

Yes SPORT, as in "good sport", "blood sport", and "sport socks", and the clue that got changed, "old sport", which I thought may have been too British (been watching thier movies).

Congratulations, *vardon_grip*.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, it's that word game I created.

To refresh the rules:

Each puzzle consists of three words. The three words are linked by the fact that they can be used with a fourth word, either before or after each of the original three to form a cohesive phrase.

For example! If the words are:
Pork, Sticks, Suey

Then the answer is 'chop', because it forms 'pork chop', 'chopsticks', and 'chop suey'.

The three words should be chosen such that only one word matches them all well.

So here we go again! Try answering my puzzles, or come up with your own!

The unanswered ones from months ago:
33. Time, Head, Captain
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
43. Gun, Tower, Love
53. Reverse, Jones, Treatment
54. Pants, Mark, Calf

...and allow me to add:
55. Kick, One, Lemon
56. Anti, Free, Jar
57. Deep, Bend, Park

And go!


----------



## intraultra (Aug 20, 2009)

55. drop?
56. mason?
57. water?

I am not sure about any of those...


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 20, 2009)

55 is drop, and 56 is mason!

57 is not water, although water doesn't work half bad, eh? Well, I think there's a better answer.

-----
33. Time, Head, Captain
37. Cut, Off, Coffee
43. Gun, Tower, Love
53. Reverse, Jones, Treatment
54. Pants, Mark, Calf
57. Deep, Bend, Park


----------



## Teleute (Aug 20, 2009)

57. South

Oh man, this game is going to break my brain apart! >_< I like it


----------



## Teleute (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh gawd, I hope 53 isn't osmosis. I forgot the movie Osmosis Jones existed until just now, and I was happier that way.

Edit: Hmm, and 54... leather?

Edit again: 37... buzz?


----------



## Teleute (Aug 20, 2009)

OMFG PLEASE TELL ME #33 IS HAMMER. I will be so happy.


----------



## Tad (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, Pensta, looks like you have a _serious _new challenger in Teleute!

And Teleute, I think you just busted some that had a good number of us stumped--you are good at this!


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow! Impressive, 33 had everyone stumped for a long time, and it is indeed Hammer!
Also:
57 is South,
53 is Osmosis (sorry),
37 is Buzz,
but 54 is not leather.

Leaving only:
43. Gun, Tower, Love
54. Pants, Mark, Calf

And fresh out of the oven:
58. Bo, Rope, Town
59. Machine, Ton, Plan
60. Drink, Chocolate, Pen


----------



## Teleute (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I had most of them, anyway... back to work on #54!

Also, 60: fountain?


----------



## Tad (Aug 20, 2009)

No solutions (darn it) but a contribution

61: make, quark, brew


----------



## Teleute (Aug 20, 2009)

61: up (physics yay!)

58: vine?


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 20, 2009)

60 is fountain,
58 is not vine.

The inclusion of 'brew' makes me want to say 61 is 'strange' rather than 'up', although 'make' prevents me from being confident in this answer.

43. Gun, Tower, Love
54. Pants, Mark, Calf
58. Bo, Rope, Town
59. Machine, Ton, Plan
61. Make, Quark, Brew


----------



## Teleute (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was waffling between "up" and "strange" too, but I hear people say "I'll brew up a pot of tea" pretty regularly, and I couldn't get "make" and "strange" to work together in my head.

Also, 43. control.... not that I would know anything about yaoi. *cough*


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2009)

61 was intended as strange....although I hadn't thought of that usage of 'brew up' (I did try to run through the quarks to make sure I didn't give two answers--oh well!). I figured it would go quickly, given that there are only so many quark names....but I didn't think many people playing this game were parents, so I thought 'make strange' might give some trouble (it is what babies do around people they don't know, at a certain age).


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 21, 2009)

Would #54 be stretch? 
Rollhandler


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2009)

Pensta--can I ask for a clarification on 59? (if not, that is OK too...) Are words where a piece gets added in OK? That is, would something like Brighton be a valid use of 'ton?' (not that bright is the solution to that, just wondering if I need to be considering town names in the solution set).

and for anyone else: where does 'bo' show up beside bo stick and bo didley? 

and to add another:

62: Field, Day, Man (solution is not just a generic adjective, each combo word has a very specific meaning)


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 21, 2009)

Let's see...
43 is not control.
but 54 is indeed stretch.

Tad - the way I used 'ton' in 59 is different from how most words in this game go together, as 'ton' is more of a suffix than a part of a compound word or a phrase. 'Brighton', however, would not be valid as 'Brigh' is not a word - the individual halves must be words independently.

No Diddley Ropes where you're from, eh?

Still up for solving:

43. Gun, Tower, Love
58. Bo, Rope, Town
59. Machine, Ton, Plan
62. Field, Day, Man

Three rather easy ones from me today...

63. Deep, Electric, Flags
64. Major, Cat, Thumb
65. Union, Year, Kids


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone else playing this game sometimes end up just putting really silly words in, because it makes you giggle? I think the "Carbide Kids" would make a great band name, really


----------



## Teleute (Aug 21, 2009)

Curses! Control totally worked too. Ah well. Nice one on 54, rollhandler!

63. Six
64. Tom
65. School?

59. I'm thinking "sex", but I don't know how it would fit with "plan" :/


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 21, 2009)

Teleute - I guess Love Control is something. I didn't know that, though, and had a different word in mind for 43.

Tad - I do that when I make these. Carbide Kids... fantastic.

63 is six,
64 is tom,
65 is not school... though it does kind of fit. I'll admit this isn't my best one.
59 is not sex. This is one that should be very clear once you get it.

Is #62 'holy'?

-----
43. Gun, Tower, Love
58. Bo, Rope, Town
59. Machine, Ton, Plan
62. Field, Day, Man
65. Union, Year, Kids

And eight months with no Matter of Thirds gives me many ideas:
66. Child, Peace, Tube
67. Open, Space, Box
68. Sweet, Blue, Fairy

This one's for Tad, who needs enlightenment to the diversity of Bo.
69. Bo, Show, Marshmallow


----------



## cheekyjez (Aug 21, 2009)

58 isn't "ring", is it?

59 might be Washing.

62 sounds like Work to me.

I wish 67 was Bar, but that doesn't fit with Box.

68 is Tooth.

69 would be Peep. (I used to be in a Burlesque act called "Little Bo Peep Show" so the words clicked into place.)


----------



## quackman (Aug 22, 2009)

I think that 58 is skip and 66 is inner. 

And I just discovered, and love, this thread.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice catch on 58, quackman! Bo had me confused too, but I think you have it.

67. office


----------



## Teleute (Aug 22, 2009)

ohhhh.. is 59 "simple"? It makes "ton" a rather amusing comment on how long it took us to get it


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 24, 2009)

#33= Line?


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 24, 2009)

Tad said:


> Pensta--can I ask for a clarification on 59? (if not, that is OK too...) Are words where a piece gets added in OK? That is, would something like Brighton be a valid use of 'ton?' (not that bright is the solution to that, just wondering if I need to be considering town names in the solution set).
> 
> and for anyone else: where does 'bo' show up beside bo stick and bo didley?
> 
> ...



Holy..... (Yvander) Holyfield, Holy Day, Holy Man


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 24, 2009)

#58= skip

Skip-bo 
Skip town
skip rope

Rollhandler


----------



## Tad (Aug 25, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Holy..... (Yvander) Holyfield, Holy Day, Holy Man



Hmmm, darn it, I didn't think of that one  I really tried to think of other solutions but didn't come with anything that specific. Looks like a legit solution, so I'll take it.

"Green" was what I was shooting for: green field (development where you don't have to tear down existing structures), Green Day (rock band), and The Green Man (a figure from British mythology).

Well, well done to the people who beat me at my own puzzle!


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 26, 2009)

Points for:

Cheekyjez - 68 is tooth, 69 is peep.
Quackman - 58 is skip, 66 is inner. If this is your new favourite thread, you are my new favourite person.
Teleute - 67 is office, 59 is simple: it's simple.

Weird looks in the direction of:

Rollhandler, who reposted two incorrect answers that had already been guessed by other people.

Keep guessing on:
43. Gun, Tower, Love
65. Union, Year, Kids

And a few new ones for you:
70. English, Air, Matter
71. Sugar, Man, Death
72. Rain, Sound, State
73. Mute, Lake, Song
74. New, Dick, Hotel


----------



## quackman (Aug 27, 2009)

Happenstance said:


> Points for:
> 
> Keep guessing on:
> 43. Gun, Tower, Love
> ...



I'm still stuck on 43 and 65.

I'll claim 70 with horn and 73 with swan. Ray fits so well with sugar and death that I want to guess it for 71, but I can't make it fit with man; if it is, please explain.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll try 74 with York? Still beating my brain on 43 as well.
Rollhandler


----------



## quackman (Aug 27, 2009)

Is 43 boat? I haven't seen anybody guess it yet, and it fits well with Gun and Love. It doesn't fit as well with tower, unless I'm missing something, which I often am.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 30, 2009)

Quackman - 70 is horn, 73 is swan. Also, 71 is ray, and it's curious that you couldn't make it work with man, since it works both ways! Man Ray was an artist of the dada movement, and Rayman is a video game series.

43 is not boat, and is considerably more difficult than I would have thought! I will provide the hint that one of the three two-word phrases is a song title, but it was a very popular song that I would expect most people to have at least heard of.

Rollhandler - York is correct.

-----
I'll come up with more for tonight or tomorrow...

43. Gun, Tower, Love
65. Union, Year, Kids
72. Rain, Sound, State


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 30, 2009)

43. I have thought it was "Power of/Of Power for a long time, but couldn't make it work with GUN
Tower of Power-Band/horn section
Power of Love-Huey Lewis
gun...?
Maybe someone already guessed the same before-this is a stumper.

65 Gap

Union Gap, WA. or Gary Puckett and the Union Gap
Gap Year-A gap year is a term that refers to a prolonged period (often, but not always, a year) between a life stage. 
Gap Kids Clothing


----------



## quackman (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still stumped. The best I can come up with for 72 is acid, but I think there has to be something better.


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 18, 2009)

Quackman, I get _man_ for 72 but although it fits it seems too easy, and there would need to be an added S to state to make it work.Oh well, I'll keep on pluggin'.


----------



## quackman (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd really like it to be check. I can find something called a check state, but I don't think it's common enough to count for this.


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 19, 2009)

quackman said:


> I'd really like it to be check. I can find something called a check state, but I don't think it's common enough to count for this.



A _state check_ is usually a government issued payment by the state. so it may still fit.
Rollhandler


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 29, 2009)

Some interesting guesses here... but no, I had something else in mind for 72. Unfortunately, looking at it now, I wish I hadn't used one of the words I did because it has far less recognition than the other two.

65 is gap, well played Vardon.

-----
43. Gun, Tower, Love
72. Rain, Sound, State

And it's been about time we had some new ones:
75. Little, Spring, Salad
76. Hot, Under, Sheep
77. Plant, Off, About


----------



## Teleute (Sep 29, 2009)

75. chicken


----------



## cheekyjez (Sep 29, 2009)

77 is face.

For 76 I want to say "pants", mainly because the idea of sheep pants amuses me intensely. "Dip" might be a better fit.

In 72, State and Sound go with Garden, but I don't know of any garden rain or rain garden. Just a thought.

42 isn't shack, is it? Tower shack doesn't mean anything to me..


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2009)

76 looks like dog to me.

Thanks for posting some new ones, definitely brightened my day.


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2009)

I vote for 43 being promoted to retirement (i.e. have pity on us and give us the solution--if we haven't gotten it this far, I don't know what our odds are!)

ETA: OK, I just checked, it was originally posted on 4 Dec, 2008. So I change my vote to: if we haven't cracked it by 4 Dec of this year, retire it (and same for any others that stand for a year).


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, those lasted not long at all!

Teleute: chicken is correct for 75.
Jez: 77 is face, and 72 is in fact garden. Rain gardens are a thing that exists.
Quackman: 76 is dog. Glad I could brighten your day.

Tad, I do think it has been long enough to give the answer to 43. Ready? Here it goes... The word you've all been looking for has been... Radar. Fair? Yes? Everyone in agreement?

Now, let's see what new ones I can come up with.

-----

78. Mountain, King, Food
79. Second, Bread, Man
80. League, Land, Stone
81. Active, Head, Wave
82. Lemon, Favour, Powder


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 2, 2009)

would #78 be Lion?
Rollhandler


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 2, 2009)

79. Banana


----------



## cheekyjez (Oct 2, 2009)

Is 82 party?


----------



## Teleute (Oct 2, 2009)

Happenstance said:


> Tad, I do think it has been long enough to give the answer to 43. Ready? Here it goes... The word you've all been looking for has been... Radar. Fair? Yes? Everyone in agreement?



AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH! :doh::doh::doh:

We are dorks. :blush:



Happenstance said:


> 78. Mountain, King, Food
> 79. Second, Bread, Man
> 80. League, Land, Stone
> 81. Active, Head, Wave
> 82. Lemon, Favour, Powder



81. Radio
82. Party is the best guess I've got, but "powder party"... I dunno, lots of cocaine? 

Edit: damn it, hon, you aren't supposed to post the answer while I'm taking waaaay too long thinking about the other ones!


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 2, 2009)

Points for:

Rollhandler - 78 is lion.
Vardon - 79 is banana.
Teleute - 81 is Radio.

82, however, is not party.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
82. Lemon, Favour, Powder


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 2, 2009)

is #82 curry?
and for #80 pony?
Rollhandler


----------



## Teleute (Oct 2, 2009)

oh my god... *headdesk* 

I should SO have gotten that one! Nice one, Rollhandler.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 3, 2009)

Teleute said:


> oh my god... *headdesk*
> 
> I should SO have gotten that one! Nice one, Rollhandler.



I haven't gotten it until our fair puzzlemeister Happenstance bangs the gavel on it. But, I thank you for the vote of confidence.
Rollhandler


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> is #82 curry?
> and for #80 pony?
> Rollhandler



Could you explain? I'm not recognizing what some of those combo-words mean. (curry favour? Favour curry? Neither one means anything to me....)

Thanks in advance for taking pity on me!


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 5, 2009)

Tad said:


> Could you explain? I'm not recognizing what some of those combo-words mean. (curry favour? Favour curry? Neither one means anything to me....)
> 
> Thanks in advance for taking pity on me!



Idiom:
curry favor
To seek or gain favor by fawning or flattery.

Rollhandler


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2009)

:doh::doh::doh::doh: Of course! I never made the mental shift to using it as a verb :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 6, 2009)

83 cannon, union, silicone
84 men, dog, night
85 rich, league, feat
86 telegraph, map, note
87 out, curry, little
88 school, lucky, physics

Rollhandler


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 6, 2009)

Is 87 chicken?


----------



## cheekyjez (Oct 6, 2009)

83 cannon, union, silicone - ball
84 men, dog, night - wild?
85 rich, league, feat - super?
86 telegraph, map, note - wire
87 out, curry, little - chicken
88 school, lucky, physics - charm?


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 6, 2009)

BBWBetty had 87 first with chicken 

honorable mention to Cheekyjez for trying to pull off the hat trick but not quite doing it, although there were a couple right on the list.

I had not thought of wild for 84 but it does fit. I'm not sure if that counts since it wasn't the answer I had in mind.
87 as mentioned before is indeed chicken
88 is charm

Rollhandler


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 6, 2009)

Firstly, 82 is curry, but 80 is not pony.

Now I'm going to guess:
83 - carbide
85 - little

-----
80. League, Land, Stone
83. Cannon, Union, Silicone
84. Men, Dog, Night
85. Rich, League, Feat
86. Telegraph, Map, Note

And new ones from me:
89. Lost, Down, Magic
90. Word, Board, House
91. Water, Pan, Dream


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the correction. I will continue to work on 80.

Points to our Gamesmeister for correctly guessing:
83 as Carbide and
85 as Little

I thought it would be nice if you got to play too once in a while from the other side of the board.

Thanks for the new puzzles.
Rollhandler

Oh and #91 is Pipe


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 6, 2009)

I do like playing from the other side, but I think I'm much better at coming up with them than solving them!

91 is indeed pipe.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
84. Men, Dog, Night
86. Telegraph, Map, Note
89. Lost, Down, Magic
90. Word, Board, House


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 6, 2009)

Happenstance said:


> I do like playing from the other side, but I think I'm much better at coming up with them than solving them!
> 
> 91 is indeed pipe.
> 
> ...



Don't know what you mean by not as good at solving. You solved one that I thought was easy and one that I really thought would stump everyone since Carbide is not exactly a very commonly used word. I thought a couple of those would last a few days. oh well at least there is 86 to soothe my wounded pride with. Either those were too easy or y'all are just too damned smart. Thanks
Rollhandler


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 7, 2009)

86- I'm guessing "Road"


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 7, 2009)

86 is not road

Rollhandler


----------



## Tad (Oct 7, 2009)

Happenstance said:


> 80. League, Land, Stone
> 84. Men, Dog, Night
> 86. Telegraph, Map, Note
> 89. Lost, Down, Magic
> 90. Word, Board, House



89 is touch I think-- lost touch with someone, a football touch down, and the ever useful magic touch.


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 7, 2009)

89 is indeed touch.

Rollhandler, the trick to making a difficult puzzle is to make the three words you give be common. Silicon was the one that gave you away. Of course, what do I know, sometimes I spend an hour fishing up five new allegedly difficult puzzles and find them all devoured within half a day.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
84. Men, Dog, Night
86. Telegraph, Map, Note
90. Word, Board, House


----------



## cheekyjez (Oct 8, 2009)

Is 90 safe?


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 8, 2009)

80 IVY? (second guess)
90 seems like GAME to me.
Rollhandler


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 9, 2009)

84-My guess is watch


----------



## cheekyjez (Oct 9, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> 84-My guess is watch



Good call!


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 9, 2009)

84 is watch, thank you Vardon.
Rollhandler


----------



## comaseason (Oct 9, 2009)

Is 86 magnetic?


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 9, 2009)

86 is not magnetic
Rollhandler


----------



## comaseason (Oct 9, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> 86 is not magnetic
> Rollhandler



Okay I'll go with a 2nd guess of World.


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 9, 2009)

80 is not Ivy, and 90 is neither Safe nor Game. However, I see that 90 probably has many answers the way it is, so I'm going to change one of the words.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
86. Telegraph, Map, Note
90. Word, Board, Minor

Fresh from the oven:
92. Comic, Map, Disaster
93. Black, Italian, Land
94. Fruit, Down, Man
95. Silly, Cheese, Theory

The last one should be easy, but I couldn't resist the notion of a silly cheese theory.


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 9, 2009)

92 is RELIEF
95 is STRING
93 is ICE

94-my guess is FLOAT


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 9, 2009)

86 is not world
Rollhandler

PS 90 is Key


----------



## Teleute (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll guess:

80. In
86. Key
94. Bear?


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 11, 2009)

86 is key thank you Teleute
Rollhandler


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 12, 2009)

90, 92, 93, 95 are correct.
However, still waiting on:

80. League, Land, Stone
94. Fruit, Down, Man

And... my mind is too tired to come up with any more now.


----------



## quackman (Oct 13, 2009)

Is 94 bat?


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 14, 2009)

It absolutely is!


----------



## Teleute (Oct 14, 2009)

Curses! Now I feel bad. Cheekyjez was considering "bat" the other day as an answer for that one, but I thought "bat down" was a pretty weak connection, so he didn't post it. :blush:


----------



## cheekyjez (Oct 14, 2009)

Is 80 Rhine?


----------



## quackman (Jan 27, 2010)

Is 80 the only live one right now? I may have to try to come up with some. And by "come up with some" I mean go and find my copy of Tribond and rip some off.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 27, 2010)

quackman said:


> Is 80 the only live one right now? I may have to try to come up with some. And by "come up with some" I mean go and find my copy of Tribond and rip some off.



Do it! I love this game. (I know, it's super obvious from my complete lack of posts in this thread.)


----------



## quackman (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/betraisefold/bonds___common_bonds

It's a chain reaction game of thirds. Each answer to a group of three is part of another group of three, which is part of another group of three... The only downside is that when time expired it posted the answers I hadn't figured out yet.


----------



## Happenstance (May 21, 2010)

No one ever figured out #80, hm? I had actually forgotten what the answer was, and fortunately I had it saved in a secret place!

80. League, Land, Stone

A few new ones, I guess, while I'm stopping by.

96. Wall, Saint, Ron
97. Free, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear


----------



## PamelaLois (May 21, 2010)

Happenstance said:


> No one ever figured out #80, hm? I had actually forgotten what the answer was, and fortunately I had it saved in a secret place!
> 
> 80. League, Land, Stone
> 
> ...



Is #80 "Green"? Green League - a european political party, Greenland - a country/island, and Greenstone - a rock, a town or software company


----------



## quackman (May 22, 2010)

96. Wall, Saint, Ron

How about Paul? Paul Wall is an American rapper, Saint Paul is both a saint and a city in Minnesota and Ron Paul is an American politician.


----------



## Happenstance (May 26, 2010)

80 is not green, there's a word that fits better.

96 is Paul.

Leaving us with...

80. League, Land, Stone
97. Free, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear

And here we go with the following:

99. Food, Letter, Restaurant
100. Tuesday, Lip, Chance

Hooray, there's a hundred of them now.


----------



## quackman (May 26, 2010)

Happenstance said:


> 80 is not green, there's a word that fits better.
> 
> 96 is Paul.
> 
> ...



And no better way to celebrate 100 on dims than with fat!


----------



## Happenstance (May 26, 2010)

Precisely, quackman.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 27, 2010)

Happenstance said:


> 80 is not green, there's a word that fits better.
> 
> 96 is Paul.
> 
> ...




Is 99 chain?

food chain, chain letter, chain restaurant


----------



## quackman (Jun 8, 2010)

I have to think you're right, mcbeth, though it isn't mine to confirm.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 8, 2010)

I am disappointed that my guess for 80 was incorrect. Now I have to think on it some more.


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 9, 2010)

99 is chain.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
97. Free, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear

101. Off, Ed, Wood
102. Two, Twelve, Poem


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 9, 2010)

102 is Tone

twotone, twelve-tone, tone poem


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello again, and welcome back to Canada's most neglected game of words, it's A Matter of Thirds! I am your host, Happenstance, back from an extended leave of absence and a sex change. No, seriously. As such, I welcome you to abbreviate my username to Penny from now on, and not Stan. Thank you in advance for playing!

For those of you who are new to the game, this is how it works! I will give three words, like this: Fruit, Down, Man. (The words will always be given capitalized, regardless of whether or not they are so in the answer.) What you are looking for is a fourth word that can combine with each of the words I have given to form a phrase, or a name, or even a single compound word, with each. For this example, the answer is Bat: with the given words, we can form 'fruit bat' (an animal), 'bat down' (to hit something floorwards), and Batman (a superhero). As you can see, the word that is the answer will sometimes come before and sometimes come after the given words.

Any questions? Right then: moving along.

First, allow me to award a point for PamelaLois, who solved number 102 a year and a half ago! (The answer is indeed Tone.)

Now we have some old, old, old puzzles that have yet to be solved:

80. League, Land, Stone
97. Free, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear
101. Off, Ed, Wood

In retrospect, numbers 97 and 101 are a little bit stupid. I have no regrets about 80 or 98, though. And finally, I have some new ones, all of which should be fairly easy (except maybe that last one):

103. Switch, Buzz, Bill
104. Ham, Up, Bass
105. Rubber, Man, Food
106. Home, North, Board


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, Penny! Fun game. 

103. is KILL

kill switch, buzz kill, Kill Bill (the movie)

Can we answer more than one? Or is it a courtesy to just do one at a time? Well, I'll leave it with this one for now.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 20, 2011)

Correct! Point for mcbeth.

I think it's nice to give other people a chance to solve them one at a time, see who else shows up to the party.

80. League, Land, Stone
97. Free, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear
101. Off, Ed, Wood
104. Ham, Up, Bass
105. Rubber, Man, Food
106. Home, North, Board

And one more for good measure:

107. Wolf, Man, Wall


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2011)

I am terrible at this game, but I enjoy it all the same. Thanks for bringing it back, Penny. I'll keep bludgeoning my brain for answers to these, but don't hold your breath for me to answer.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 22, 2011)

Happenstance said:


> Correct! Point for mcbeth.
> 
> 
> 105. Rubber, Man, Food



*Soul* for #105.

Rubber Soul (Beatles album), Soul Man (Sam and Dave song), and Soul Food (a kind of food...no, really). 



Blues Brothers Synchronicity point: Jake and Elwood went into a soul food restaurant in the original movie, and they also recorded a cover of Soul Man.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 23, 2011)

FreeThinker said:


> *Soul* for #105.
> 
> Rubber Soul (Beatles album), Soul Man (Sam and Dave song), and Soul Food (a kind of food...no, really).



Perhaps we'd call it a 'genre' of food?
Anyhow... this is correct, and welcome back to the game, FreeThinker!

80. League, Land, Stone
97. Free, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear
101. Off, Ed, Wood
104. Ham, Up, Bass
106. Home, North, Board
107. Wolf, Man, Wall

-----
New ones!

108. Good, Cold, Law
109. Bear, Sticks, Bah


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 23, 2011)

Is #80 Ivy?


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 23, 2011)

109 is Pooh?

Pooh Bear
Pooh Sticks
Pooh Bah


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 23, 2011)

104 is Bone?

Ham bone, bone up, bass bone


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 23, 2011)

109 is Pooh! Nicely done PamelaLois, and welcome back to the game!

And welcome, BigBeautifulMe! Unfortunately, 80 is not Ivy. Apparently there is an Ivyland, Pennsylvania, a town of about a thousand people, but I wouldn't put something that obscure in one of these puzzles. (Or at least, I try not to.) Wikipedia also tells me there is such a thing as an Ivy Stone. I was previously unaware!

My advice for that tricky #80 is not to focus on the word League. I have a feeling that is the word that is leading people in the wrong direction.

104 is not Bone. While a 'bass bone' is perhaps something encountered by someone who dissects fish, or a familiar way of referring to a bass trombone, there is a better answer that is less of a stretch. (That was a hint!)

Okay, remember how I said I try not to put things in these puzzles that are too obscure? I'm changing one of the words in number 97. Forget the old word was ever there, because it wasn't even slightly helpful.

I may also change a word in number 101 if no one gets it soon. But it's not nearly as bad as 97 was. Keep in mind that 101 is not going to work quite like most of the other ones do.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
97. Elizabeth, Moon, Rabbit
98. Little, Club, Wear
101. Off, Ed, Wood
104. Ham, Up, Bass
106. Home, North, Board
107. Wolf, Man, Wall
108. Good, Cold, Law

One more? Sure thing.

110. Point, Line, Bride


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 27, 2011)

Is #107 "White?" 

White wolf, white man, white wall. 

Might be a stretch, but I was thinking about whitewall tires. 

I like this game, btw, very cool!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 27, 2011)

Oooooh I am loving this game! I think I have #108! Is it "common"? 

Common good, common cold, common law!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2011)

Is #106 'base'? North Base, home base, base board?


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 28, 2011)

Happenstance said:


> 104. Ham, Up, Bass
> 
> 
> 104 is not Bone. While a 'bass bone' is perhaps something encountered by someone who dissects fish, or a familiar way of referring to a bass trombone, there is a better answer that is less of a stretch. (That was a hint!)



And a darn good hint it was, too!

104. *String.*

Ham String (a muscle or tendon...I'm not sure which), String Up (to hang someone or to attach strings to a stringed instrument), and EITHER String Bass (usually a double-bass violin) OR Bass String (one of the lower strings on a stringed instrument or harpsichord or piano).

Largemouth could work in the case of Bass (i.e. Largemouth Bass, a fish), or (with a looser interpretation) Ham (i.e. Largemouth Ham, someone with a penchant for over-dramatization or hogging the stage), but I can't find a way to justify Largemouth Up...well, I could but it's a real stretch.

Thanks for the hint.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 28, 2011)

Think I have #106 correct also, but I'll wait to hear back from Penny first for verification. Plus, I'm curious to see if anyone else gets it too.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is #80.... Table?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 28, 2011)

FreeThinker said:


> And a darn good hint it was, too!
> 
> 104. *String.*
> 
> ...



Ive come up with Sliced as well. If we are referring to bass as in fish lol But I like string better.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't edit my post. But is 106, Grid? 

HomeGrid
Grid North
Grid Board


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 30, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I can't edit my post. But is 106, Grid?
> 
> HomeGrid
> Grid North
> Grid Board



Ooh, or is it Front?

Again, I apologize for the back-to-back posts, but the Edit button is not there for me in this thread? Weird.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 30, 2011)

The edit button is only available for 15 minutes after you post.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 30, 2011)

80. pony
97. warren
98. foot


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello avid participants and faithful viewers!

We have an interesting situation here, because some people have come up with good answers that aren't the answers I was thinking of when I made the puzzles. I'll just take these in the order the guesses were made.

107 is not White, and while it almost works, I would challenge the association with Wall.

108 is Common, point for willowmoon!

104 is String! That makes two points for FreeThinker this year.

80 is not table.

106 is neither Base, nor Grid, nor Front. Base very nearly works: apparently North Base is a band, as well as the name of more than one military base lacking in creativity. However, this made me wonder if my 'correct' answer is really any better! Maybe I should come up with a hint to steer you in the right direction. (Maybe I just did!)

97 is Warren and 98 is Foot. Two points for vardon_grip!

However, while Pony is a really interesting answer for 80, it's still not what I was going for: I wasn't aware of a Ponyland when I made the puzzle, though I won't go so far as to say there is no Ponyland. My hint for 80 is to look closely at willowmoon's post where he proposed an answer for 107.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
101. Off, Ed, Wood
106. Home, North, Board
107. Wolf, Man, Wall
110. Point, Line, Bride

More words and stuff!

111. Cross, Dying, Love
112. Jane, View, Song
113. Cookies, Love, Questions


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 30, 2011)

My personal guess for 80 is Emerald...but I cant figure out an Emerald Land. City and Isle, but no land lol

107. Sea?
112. Plain?


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 31, 2011)

I think #110 is "vanishing". Vanishing Point, Vanishing Line, Vanishing Bride

And is #113 "burning"? Burning Cookies, Burning Love, Burning Questions


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, it's Penny, the originator of this here word game! If you want to learn how to play, see the first post in this thread. Or, in a sentence, the goal is to find words that match each set of three words that I provide.

It's been, well, just over two years since I looked at this. And this is kind of a problem because I forgot a couple of my answers. I just went through them and I'm pretty sure I have all of them except 110 and 111. It actually took me a while to work out 106 and 107.

So, to address the two answers since I was gone:

107 is not sea, but 112 is plain. One point for Luv2BNaughty.

113 is burning, one point for willowmoon. Now, I know I just said I don't remember what 110 is, but I'm not convinced it's 'vanishing'. I'm aware that this is rather lame of me, but I'm going to leave it for now and see if I or anyone else can think of a better answer.

I'm thinking of changing 'Wall' in 107, because it's not the best clue. But I'll leave it at least for a little longer.

80 is still unsolved. I'm pretty proud of that one, because I still think you'd really know if you got it.

Sorry for the two year delay, everyone!

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
101. Off, Ed, Wood
106. Home, North, Board
107. Wolf, Man, Wall
110. Point, Line, Bride
111. Cross, Dying, Love

And let's see if I can still make these up:

114. Rubber, Boat, Bottle
115. Dip, Black, Dog
116. Up, Tape, Trail


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2014)

PENNY!!!!!!!!!

Glad you are alive and kicking    I was just thinking about this thread over the holidays, and wistfully thinking how awesome it would be if you came back and revived it. (and, you know, hung around a bit and shared some awesome in other threads too?)

Not that I have answers or anything like that--I really suck at this game. But I enjoy trying, all the same. I'll take a look. I doubt I'll solve anything, but I'll try.

====================================

ETA:
80. League, Land, Stone

I’m pretty sure this would not be what you were going for, since I don’t think this is so obvious yet you said it was, but it would be a &#8216;a’ solution, maybe?

Green.

-	Green League shows up in a few places, including a Finnish political movement and a british rating of how environmentally &#8216;good’ various organizations are (they use the term &#8216;league tables’ for such rankings as a general term, I think)

-	Greenland you can actually find on the map

-	Greenstone is one of a number of types of green stones, and also a municipality in Northern Ontario.


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to have to tell you that Green has already been guessed for 80! Greenstone and Green League are both a bit of a stretch, in my opinion. I'm almost positive that League is the word that has led everyone astray. One more guess maybe, then I'll give a hint.

-----

80. League, Land, Stone
101. Off, Ed, Wood
106. Home, North, Board
107. Wolf, Man, Wall
110. Point, Line, Bride
111. Cross, Dying, Love
114. Rubber, Boat, Bottle
115. Dip, Black, Dog
116. Up, Tape, Trail

One more because I can:

117. Danny, Power, Planet


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 4, 2014)

80. Chesapeake Regional Amateur Baseball










God bless America!


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 5, 2014)

That was just specific enough that I had to see if it was a real thing. It is, and they call themselves the CRAB League. They also call their field the Chesapeake Regional Amateur Baseball Land, and the special kind of baseball they use the Chesapeake Regional Amateur Baseball Stone.

Oh, if only.

Okay, it's hint time for some of those really old ones, especially the ones where I look back and think, 'That was stupid.' In fact, let's just cross out number 101 straight off because that one was really stupid. The answer was Ward. Isn't that stupid? Then I've changed one word each in 80, 107, 110, and 111, which will hopefully make them more possible to figure out. Merry Christmas.

-----

80. Contract, Land, Stone
106. Home, North, Board
107. Wolf, Man, Silk
110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
114. Rubber, Boat, Bottle
115. Dip, Black, Dog
116. Up, Tape, Trail
117. Danny, Power, Planet


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't know about the rest, but there are land crabs and stone crabs as well as the Chesapeake Regional Amateur Baseball league. It is a lot of crab without any Old Bay.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's me giving a few the go, woo. 


80. Contract, Land, Stone

I think the word's Head. Head contract as in heads of agreement. Headland and headstone.

106. Home, North, Board

Star as in Homestar, North Star, Starboard.

110. Point, Line, Tag (bride)

End, i.e., End point, end line, tag end


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 6, 2014)

106 is indeed Star! Point for Dmitra.

However, 80 is not Head and 110 is not End. Both good guesses, but there are better answers. Don't forget the original words in the clues, they should still form some phrase or compound word that returns at least some results in Google.

-----

80. Contract, Land, Stone
107. Wolf, Man, Silk
110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
114. Rubber, Boat, Bottle
115. Dip, Black, Dog
116. Up, Tape, Trail
117. Danny, Power, Planet


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> 114. Rubber, Boat, Bottle



Oh, heck! It's *neck!*

Rubber neck (or rubberneck), boat neck, and bottle neck (or bottleneck).


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> 116. Up, Tape, Trail



One-one six, that'd be *mix*.

Mix-up, mix tape (or mixed tape -- kinda like an MP3 player on random..but really not so much), and trail mix.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> 111. Cross, Dying, In



My oh my, I think it's *tie*.



Cross-tie ("flat car-riders and cross-tie walkers" -- green River, CCR, from the sixties)


Tie dying (or tie dyeing, also from the sixties)


Tie-in (relating two or more elements to each other, as I just did with the previous two examples (and, in a 'meta' sort of way, this one as well)).





EDIT:

If those were correct, that leaves these:


Happenstance said:


> 106 is indeed Star! Point for Dmitra.
> 
> However, 80 is not Head and 110 is not End. Both good guesses, but there are better answers. Don't forget the original words in the clues, they should still form some phrase or compound word that returns at least some results in Google.
> 
> ...



Awaiting official word from *Happenstance*.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2014)

I think 107 is spider. Wolf spider is a type of spider, Spider-Man is your friendly neighborhood superhero and spider silk is what webs are made of.



Happenstance said:


> -----
> 
> 80. Contract, Land, Stone
> 107. Wolf, Man, Silk
> ...


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 29, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> 80. Contract, Land, Stone


Maybe *Bridge*?

Contract Bridge (card game)
Land Bridge (geographic feature)
Stone Bridge (bridge...uh, made of stone)


Maybe, ya?




Happenstance said:


> 80. Contract, Land, Stone
> 107. Wolf, Man, Silk
> 110. Point, Line, Tag
> 111. Cross, Dying, In
> ...


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not the judge, but I think you've got it. Stone would Bridgestone, the tire company.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 30, 2014)

Dip, black, dog 

Sheep dip, black sheep and sheepdog


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't seen Penny post in a while, but those solutions look good to me--I think we'll have to approve solutions by consensus


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 1, 2014)

quackman said:


> I'm not the judge, but I think you've got it. Stone would Bridgestone, the tire company.


 
Of course! :doh:

Thank you.


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey, people have kept answering these occasionally!
AND someone finally got my Bridgestone one! That's it!

FreeThinker also gets points for 114 (neck) and 116 (mix).
A point and a half for quackman, for 107 (spider), and assisting on 80 (bridge).
And a point for spookytwigg for 115 (sheep).

111 is not tie. The answer to 111 is a five-letter word.

-----
So, from months earlier, we have:

110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
117. Danny, Power, Planet

And let me add a couple more:

118. Old, Green, Watch
119. Child, Peace, Tube


----------



## quackman (Nov 14, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> Hey, people have kept answering these occasionally!
> AND someone finally got my Bridgestone one! That's it!
> 
> FreeThinker also gets points for 114 (neck) and 116 (mix).
> ...



Welcome back. 

I feel a bit guilty jumping on both of the new clues, but not too guilty.

118 is Bay. Old Bay is a seasoning they cover everything with in Baltimore, Green Bay is a city (and bay) in Wisconsin and Baywatch was the show that brought us Pamela Anderson.

119 is inner. My inner child is at a state of inner peace while riding on a bicycle whose tires have well inflated inner tubes.


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 14, 2014)

Two for you. Guess I better get back to making more of these!

-----
110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
117. Danny, Power, Planet

120. Gold, Drama, Craft
121. Street, Open, Seed
122. Dead, Fish, Head


----------



## Tad (Nov 14, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> 121. Street, Open, Seed



I think I actually have one of them! 

Sesame. (the kids show, what Ali Babba said, and the things they like to put on bagels)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2014)

Tad said:


> I think I actually have one of them!
> 
> Sesame. (the kids show, what Ali Babba said, and the things they like to put on bagels)




I think I have 111. Cross, dying, in

Tie

Cross tie, tie dying, Tie in


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 15, 2014)

Actually Tad, I believe Alibaba said, "It's a great pain because when you're the richest person in the world, everybody is surrounding you for money."
Just kidding, that was Jack Ma! Sesame is correct!

FreeThinker previously guessed tie for 111, and that was not correct. At one point I changed the last clue from Love to In, because I thought the combination with love might have been too obscure. However, it might be worth checking google to see if you answer forms anything with 'love' that is a thing. I also mentioned that the answer will be five letters. Hopefully this helps!

-----
Once more, with feeling!

110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
117. Danny, Power, Planet
120. Gold, Drama, Craft
122. Dead, Fish, Head

And take two more, they're small:

123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, I've done something a little different with this one. See if you can get it.

-----
110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
117. Danny, Power, Planet
120. Gold, Drama, Craft
122. Dead, Fish, Head
123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace

125. Black, Fan, Man
126. Birds, Bone, Stick
127. Fight, Fast, Truck
128. (answer to 125), (answer to 126), (answer to 127)


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for coming up with these, Penny; they're quite clever :bow:,
and it's fun to speculate along with everyone else regarding the possible solutions.

I'm thinking #120 may be "mine."
Gold mine, dramamine (med for motion sickness), and Minecraft.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will try....

110 break
124 card
120 free
125 head


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks for coming up with these, Penny; they're quite clever :bow:,
> and it's fun to speculate along with everyone else regarding the possible solutions.
> 
> I'm thinking #120 may be "mine."
> Gold mine, dramamine (med for motion sickness), and Minecraft.



That would be correct, one point for you!

Now, lucca. For 110, I guess Break Tag is an HTML thing, but I didn't know that, and there is something a bit more common to answer that one. Also for 125, Head works, but there is a better answer, and Head won't get anyone any closer to solving 128. For 124, Card does not fit with Head.

-----
So we are left with:

110. Point, Line, Tag
111. Cross, Dying, In
117. Danny, Power, Planet
122. Dead, Fish, Head
123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace
125. Black, Fan, Man
126. Birds, Bone, Stick
127. Fight, Fast, Truck
128. (answer to 125), (answer to 126), (answer to 127)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2015)

110 = Football?


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 4, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 110 = Football?


Or maybe "price?"
Price point, Priceline (as in .com), price tag
I think it works with the previous clue of bride, too. 

Although I've heard of football widows, so why not football brides?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Or maybe "price?"
> Price point, Priceline (as in .com), price tag
> I think it works with the previous clue of bride, too.
> 
> Although I've heard of football widows, so why not football brides?



Price makes more sense than mine...but I know little of football so it made sense at the time


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 4, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Price makes more sense than mine...but *I know little of football* so it made sense at the time


 
Neither do I, despite living in the land of _Friday Night Lights._ 

After looking at the list again, I think the 5-letter solution for #111 might be "breed": crossbreed, dying breed, and inbreed. Also, Breedlove sounds kind of familiar as a surname, although no one specific really springs to mind.


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 5, 2015)

Two for Ms. Brightside! 110 was Price, and 111 was Breed. Breedlove is a surname, but also a brand of acoustic guitars.

-----

117. Danny, Power, Planet
122. Dead, Fish, Head
123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace
125. Black, Fan, Man
126. Birds, Bone, Stick
127. Fight, Fast, Truck
128. (answer to 125), (answer to 126), (answer to 127)

And two new ones fresh off the cerebral cortex:

129. Death, House, Road
130. Take, Bear, Package


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Two for Ms. Brightside! 110 was Price, and 111 was Breed. Breedlove is a surname, but also a brand of acoustic guitars.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



129 is Toll


117 = Soul?


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 5, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Two for Ms. Brightside! 110 was Price, and 111 was Breed. Breedlove is a surname, but also* a brand of acoustic guitars*.


 
Thanks for the info --I had no idea. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 129 is Toll


Ooh--good call!



> 117 = Soul?


I hope you're right--the only "Danny" words I keep coming up with are boy, Phantom, Thomas, DeVito, Glover, and Bonaduce. 

Some more guesses:
125 = mail: blackmail, fan mail, mailman
126 = yard: Yardbirds, bone yard, yardstick
127 = food: food fight, fast food, food truck
128 = mail, yard, food = junk: junk mail, junkyard, junk food

These are addictive!


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 6, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 129 is Toll



Correct...



MsBrightside said:


> Some more guesses:
> 125 = mail: blackmail, fan mail, mailman
> 126 = yard: Yardbirds, bone yard, yardstick
> 127 = food: food fight, fast food, food truck
> 128 = mail, yard, food = junk: junk mail, junkyard, junk food



...and also correct! I'm impressed!

However, 117 is not soul.

-----

117. Danny, Power, Planet
122. Dead, Fish, Head
123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package

And now a couple easy animal-related ones, because this is all I could think of:

131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
132. Red, Crow, Tactics


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 7, 2015)

117
phantom


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 7, 2015)

vardon_grip said:


> 117
> phantom



Yeah, that's it.

-----

122. Dead, Fish, Head
123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
132. Red, Crow, Tactics


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 8, 2015)

I made another nested one since the last one was solved.

-----

122. Dead, Fish, Head
123. Cheap, Ice, Shop
124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
132. Red, Crow, Tactics

133. Black, Block, Master
134. Glow, Fish, Match
135. Last, Hand, Coming
136. (answer to 133), (answer to 134), (answer to 135)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 122. Dead, Fish, Head



I don't know why, but this came to me immediately:

*Parrot*


Dead Parrot sketch by Monty Python
Parrot Fish (a kind of fish...not to be a wise guy, but that's the best way to explain it)
Parrot Head--a Jimmy Buffett fan


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 134. Glow, Fish, Match



*Stick?*



Glow Stick
Fish Stick
Match Stick


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 135. Last, Hand, Coming



*Second*



Second Last (penultimate)*
Second Hand (previously enjoyed, or the third hand on an analog watch)
Second Coming (return of the prophet/savior, or of Ophelia)


*Last Second is possible for this, also. As in: "I thought of this footnote at the last second."


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 123. Cheap, Ice, Shop



Maybe *Skate*.



Cheap Skate (or cheapskate if you're too much of one to insert a space)
Ice Skate (what you do on a rink if you've lost your hockey stick)

and I'm not too sure about this one:
 

Skate Shop (presumably a place where cheapskates buy cheap skates)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2015)

Is 132 *Scare*?




Red Scare (cold-war era fear of communists)


Scare Crow (or scarecrow)


Scare Tactics (Machiavellian means of controlling people through fear)






Happenstance said:


> I made another nested one since the last one was solved.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just my phone, but my replies seem to be appearing in different font sizes. Odd, that...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 16, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 133. Black, Block, Master
> 134. Glow, Fish, Match
> 135. Last, Hand, Coming
> 136. (answer to 133), (answer to 134), (answer to 135)



I think 133 could be *Key*.


Black key (a flat or a sharp on a piano)
Key block (a setting to disable certain keys on computers and such)
Master key (a single key to open several locks, as a janitor might have)


If that and my my previous answers were correct, then 136 could be *Shift*.


Shift key (to access upper-case letters)
Stick shift (manual transmission lever)
Second shift (who show up in the afternoon, to relieve the morning shift)




How'd I do? How'd I do? :bounce:


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 17, 2015)

Very close.

So, 122 is Parrot, 123 is Skate, 132 is Scare, and 135 is Second. No questions there.

133 is not Key, I did not know Key Block was a thing. However, my concern that 133 might have multiple answers has been noted, and if I see more correct answers that aren't what I was looking for, I'll change one of the clues.

134 is technically correct. That's all I'm going to say and see if you can figure out what I mean by that when you get to solving 136.

136 is not Shift, but naturally you were thrown off by thinking 133 was Key.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon

133. Black, Block, Master
136. (answer to 133), Stick?, Second


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's two more. Just a warning, 137 is a weird one that makes no sense because the clues aren't words, but the answer to this one is a real word.

Also, there's something a little weird about 124, just saying.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon

133. Black, Block, Master
136. (answer to 133), Stick?, Second
137. Limon, Violon, Phane
138. Green, Glass, Ring


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2015)

Good going, FreeThinker! 

I think #133 might be "head" (blackhead, blockhead, headmaster); #134 might be "sticks," and I'm going to guess that #136 is "fiddle" (fiddlehead,
fiddlesticks, and second fiddle).


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 1, 2015)

133 is Head, 134 is Sticks, and 136 is Fiddle! Great job Ms. Brightside and FreeThinker getting that one.

Two new ones at the bottom.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
137. Limon, Violon, Phane
138. Green, Glass, Ring

139. Original, City, Tax
140. Out, Salt, Griffin


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 1, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 133 is Head, 134 is Sticks, and 136 is Fiddle! Great job Ms. Brightside and FreeThinker getting that one.


Thanks, Penny!


> _Two new ones at the bottom._
> 
> _-----_
> 
> ...


I think #124 might be "count" (head count, countdown, ace count) and that #137 is "cello" (limoncello, violoncello, and cellophane.)

Also, you said earlier in the thread that you don't mind if we try to add a few so...

141. Perfect, Avenue, Wheel
142. Water, Dance, Acid
143. Few, Blisters, Pitch
144: Dead, Drain, Storm
145: Game, Black, School
146: Runner, Permanent, Seventh


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks, Penny!
> 
> I think #124 might be "count" (head count, countdown, ace count) and that #137 is "cello" (limoncello, violoncello, and cellophane.)
> 
> ...



I think 143 is fever... feverfew, fever blisters, fever pitch.


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 2, 2015)

Ms. Brightside, of course you can make your own! No one else has done it in quite a while, though! Give me a minute and I'll see what I can come up with from yours.

Oh, 137 is Cello, but 124 is not Count. I couldn't find 'ace count' as a phrase.

My guesses:
142 - Rain (Rainwater, Rain Dance, Acid Rain)
145 - Board (Board Game, Blackboard, School Board)

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
138. Green, Glass, Ring
139. Original, City, Tax
140. Out, Salt, Griffin
141. Perfect, Avenue, Wheel
142. Water, Dance, Acid
143. Few, Blisters, Pitch
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
145. Game, Black, School
146. Runner, Permanent, Seventh


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 2, 2015)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think 143 is fever... feverfew, fever blisters, fever pitch.


 
You're right--you solved that one in no time!



Happenstance said:


> Ms. Brightside, of course you can make your own! No one else has done it in quite a while, though! Give me a minute and I'll see what I can come up with from yours.
> 
> Oh, 137 is Cello, but 124 is not Count. I couldn't find 'ace count' as a phrase.


 
Drat! I thought "ace count" might be some kind of poker term, but I'm not much of a poker player, so that was wishful thinking. Back to the drawing board. 



> _My guesses:_
> _142 - Rain (Rainwater, Rain Dance, Acid Rain)_
> _145 - Board (Board Game, Blackboard, School Board)_
> 
> ...


 
You're right, of course! 

And I'm going to guess that #140 is "peter" (peter out, saltpeter, and Peter Griffin.)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes, 140 is Peter!

Is 141 Fifth? Perfect Fifth - a musical term, Fifth Avenue - in New York City, and Fifth Wheel - an extra person on a double date?

Two new ones from me at the bottom.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
138. Green, Glass, Ring
139. Original, City, Tax
141. Perfect, Avenue, Wheel
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
146. Runner, Permanent, Seventh

147. Back, Toe, Joe
148. Wild, Hands, Eric


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 133 is Head, 134 is Sticks, and 136 is Fiddle! Great job Ms. Brightside and FreeThinker getting that one.
> 
> 
> 139. Original, City, Tax



139 is *Sin*.

Original Sin (courtesy of adamant Eve, the apple of my eye), Sin City (the title if a movie and a nickname for Las Vegas), and Sin Tax (a tax on things like alcohol and tobacco products).



MsBrightside said:


> 141. Perfect, Avenue, Wheel
> 146: Runner, Permanent, Seventh



141 is *Fifth*.

Perfect Fifth (seven semitones up from the tonic), Fifth Avenue (a well-known New York thoroughfare, a candy bar, and a Chrysler luxury sedan), and Fifth Wheel (like on the back of the Peterbilt from which this post is being sent).

146 might be *Wave*.

Wave Runner (like a Jet-Ski or a Sea Doo), Permanent Wave (a hairstyling procedure), and Seventh Wave (if you've seen the Steve McQueen movie 'Papillon', every seventh wave was more robust than the others. This one is a guess, but it popped into my head immediately).


Kudos to you, Ms.Brightside, for solving that tricky one that gave me so much trouble! Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to rep you right now. Well done! :bow:


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Yes, 140 is Peter!
> 
> Is 141 Fifth? Perfect Fifth - a musical term, Fifth Avenue - in New York City, and Fifth Wheel - an extra person on a double date?
> 
> ...


*DRAT!*

You beat me to the (fifth) punch.

148 is *Idle*.

Idlewild (a band, an album, a movie, and probably a place name), Idle Hands ("the Devil's workshop"), and Eric Idle (of Monty Python).


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey, 130 must be *Care*!

Take Care, Care Bear, Care Package.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
138. Green, Glass, Ring
139. Original, City, Tax
141. Perfect, Avenue, Wheel
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
146. Runner, Permanent, Seventh
147. Back, Toe, Joe
148. Wild, Hands, Eric


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2015)

Is 131 Karma? Bad Karma, Karma Police, Karma Chameleon?


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 2, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Yes, 140 is Peter!
> 
> Is 141 Fifth? Perfect Fifth - a musical term, Fifth Avenue - in New York City, and Fifth Wheel - an extra person on a double date?


 
Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking! 



FreeThinker said:


> 141 is *Fifth*.
> 
> Perfect Fifth (seven semitones up from the tonic), Fifth Avenue (a well-known New York thoroughfare, a candy bar, and a Chrysler luxury sedan), and Fifth Wheel (like on the back of the Peterbilt from which this post is being sent).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!

And "fifth" and "wave" are correct! 

You put way more thought into "Fifth Avenue" than I did, and I didn't even think about a literal fifth wheel. 

I never saw _Papillon_, but I've also heard that seventh waves are stronger; plus Sting has a song called "Love is the Seventh Wave."


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2015)

Came up with a few new ones of my own (at the bottom of the list):

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
130. Take, Bear, Package
131. Bad, Police, Chameleon
138. Green, Glass, Ring
139. Original, City, Tax
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
147. Back, Toe, Joe
148. Wild, Hands, Eric

149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
150. Spelling, Super, Queen
151. Paper, Harvest, River
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
155. Food, Man, David
156. Stock, Pickin', Butter
157. Hat, Stand, Cover
158. Salty, Wiener, House
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp
160. Big, Burger, Head
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 3, 2015)

FreeThinker - 130, 139, and 148 are all correct. Also, wow, you made a lot of these. And you even took it to the next logical step of third-order puzzles. The madness continues.

BigBeautifulMe - Yes, 131 is Karma! I guess that's it for my animal-related ones.

This is the most active this game has been since, like, the beginning.

Okay, last order of business, I'm going to take some guesses.
150 - Bee: the event I'd always finish second in, a type of car (had to look that one up), and what Lorde wants us to call her
151 - Moon: a jazz standard written by Harold Arlen (who was born in the same village I was), a full moon in autumn, and a Henry Mancini song that makes me sad thinking about an ex-lover
153 - Gun: a Gatling, a Stephen King hero, and what the guy who fought the law used before the law won
158 - Dog: a drink with grapefruit juice and vodka, a dachshund, and where the husband ends up when his spouse is disapproving

One new one that kind of bends the rules at the bottom.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
150. Spelling, Super, Queen
151. Paper, Harvest, River
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
155. Food, Man, David
156. Stock, Pickin', Butter
157. Hat, Stand, Cover
158. Salty, Wiener, House
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp
160. Big, Burger, Head
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166

168. Stone, R, Daily


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> *The madness continues.*
> 
> 
> 150 - *Bee*: the event I'd always finish second in, a type of car (had to look that one up), and what Lorde wants us to call her
> ...



Nicely done! All of the above are correct.

I particularly liked your 'six-gun' reference. 

I didn't know a Salty Dog was a drink. Seems you might learn something new every day if you're not careful.

I'm posting highlighted answers for the correctly-solved nested ones.



-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
151. Paper, Harvest, River - *Moon*
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six - *Gun*
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
155. Food, Man, David
156. Stock, Pickin', Butter
157. Hat, Stand, Cover
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp
160. Big, Burger, Head
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm wondering if you really are this diabolical.

Are 124, 138, and 147 all *Diamond*?


124 - Diamond Head (a volcano in Hawaii, and an instrumental by The Ventures), Diamond Down (had to look this one up - a stretch of the Colorado River, a string band, and a brand of thermal underwear), Diamond Ace (the last card turned over in a game of stud poker between Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold).

138 - Green Diamond (a diamond that is discoloured [Canadian spelling] due to contact with radiation), Diamond Glass / Glass Diamond (glass cut into a diamond pattern, as for a window / an artificial diamond made of glass), Diamond Ring (this one doesn't shine for me any more).

147 - Diamond Back (a kind of poisonous snake), Diamond Toe (had to look this one up - a type of running shoe made by Converse), Diamond Joe (a Bob Dylan song, a Willie P. Bennett song, and a nickname given to Mayor Quimby, on the Simpsons).


Really? Would you do that to us? Wow. :bow:


144 must be *Brain* - Brain Dead (prerequisite condition for employment in some sectors), Brain Drain (loss of highly-skilled personnel to a better-paying employer), and Brainstorm (something Dr. Gregory House used to do on a whiteboard with his team).

Also, I think another possibility for 147 could be *Broken* - Broken Back (an injury I've never had to endure), Broken Toe (an injury I did have to endure), Brokenjoe (a string band from Toronto, whom I saw play live at Grossman's Deli, and whose CD I have -- a long shot, but again, that's the first thing that popped into my head).



----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
144. Dead, Drain, Storm
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
151. Paper, Harvest, River - *Moon*
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six - *Gun*
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
155. Food, Man, David
156. Stock, Pickin', Butter
157. Hat, Stand, Cover
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp
160. Big, Burger, Head
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 3, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> snip...144 must be *Brain* - Brain Dead (prerequisite condition for employment in some sectors), Brain Drain (loss of highly-skilled personnel to a better-paying employer), and Brainstorm (something Dr. Gregory House used to do on a whiteboard with his team).
> ...snip


 
That's right--you're on fire!

And I"m going to guess that #155 is "soul" (soul food, soul man, and David Soul from _Starsky and Hutch_) and that #160 is "cheese" (big cheese, cheeseburger, and Cheesehead, as in Green Bay Packer fan.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2015)

I was going to guess that 138 was Diamond, but I never guessed that those other two might be!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2015)

Is 149 'Barrel?' Barrel of monkeys, barrel gauge, barrel brothers (though I had to look this one up - apparently it's an album by a hip hop band)? Maybe a stretch.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2015)

Also, is 156 chicken? 

Chicken stock, Chicken Pickin' (a type of guitar picking method), Butter Chicken 

Oh, and is 159 'drive?' (My nerdiness is showing). Hard drive, drive shaft, warp drive.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> That's right--you're on fire!



Yay! :bounce:



MsBrightside said:


> And I"m going to guess that #155 is "soul" (soul food, soul man, and David Soul from _Starsky and Hutch_) and that #160 is "cheese" (big cheese, cheeseburger, and Cheesehead, as in Green Bay Packer fan.)



Correct on both counts, although I was actually thinking of head cheese, as cheese head is a slur against Dutch people (like my mom). Again, I have learned something.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is 149 'Barrel?' Barrel of monkeys, barrel gauge, barrel brothers (though I had to look this one up - apparently it's an album by a hip hop band)? Maybe a stretch.



A valiant effort, but not correct. Try again...oh wait, you did:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, is 156 chicken?
> 
> Chicken stock, Chicken Pickin' (a type of guitar picking method), Butter Chicken
> 
> Oh, and is 159 'drive?' (My nerdiness is showing). Hard drive, drive shaft, warp drive.



Both absolutely correct! I thought Chicken Pickin' would take longer than that!


Now we're well on our way to solving some of th nested puzzles.

(again, correctly-answered puzzles are removed, except in cases where the answer is required to solve a further puzzle, in which instance the solution appears in boldface)



----


124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
151. Paper, Harvest, River - *Moon*
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six - *Gun*
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
155. Food, Man, David - *Soul*
156. Stock, Pickin', Butter - *Chicken*
157. Hat, Stand, Cover
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp - *Drive*
160. Big, Burger, Head - *Cheese*
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Correct on both counts, although I was actually thinking of head cheese, as cheese head is a slur against Dutch people (like my mom). Again, I have learned something.


Oh, no! Sorry, I had no idea. 



> _Now we're well on our way to solving some of th nested puzzles._
> 
> _(again, correctly-answered puzzles are removed, except in cases where the answer is required to solve a further puzzle, in which instance the solution appears in boldface)_
> 
> ...


Since BigBeautifulMe kindly solved #156, I'm also going to guess that #157 is "band (hat band, bandstand, and cover band) and that #164 is "rubber" (the Beatles album _Rubber Soul_, rubber chicken, and rubber band.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Oh, no! Sorry, I had no idea.



No need to apologize. You were not using it in that context. 




MsBrightside said:


> Since BigBeautifulMe kindly solved #156, I'm also going to guess that #157 is "band (hat band, bandstand, and cover band) and that #164 is "rubber" (the Beatles album _Rubber Soul_, rubber chicken, and rubber band.)



You must be getting tired of hearing this, but you are 100% correct!

*much rejoicing*






(Correctly-answered puzzles are removed, except in cases where the answer is required to solve a further puzzle, in which instance the solution appears in boldface. Void where prohibited. If conditions persist, consult your mother-in-law)



----


124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
151. Paper, Harvest, River - *Moon*
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six - *Gun*
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp - *Drive*
160. Big, Burger, Head - *Cheese*
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157 - *Rubber*
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 5, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> No need to apologize. You were not using it in that context.
> 
> *You must be getting tired of hearing this*, but you are 100% correct!
> 
> *much rejoicing*


 
No way--don't you love that "aha moment" when you think you have the right answer?! 

I think #163 might be "liner" (luxury liner, pick-up truck bed liner, and eyeliner.)

And I'm going to offer an alternate solution for #147: "camel" (Camelback, as in Mountain, the um...fashion misstep known as a camel toe, and Joe Camel the cigarette mascot)


----------



## Tad (Feb 5, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> This is the most active this game has been since, like, the beginning.



Im really glad to see this game so busy. See, I really love this game, but Im really bad at it and it really hurts my head. So for the most part I just enjoy watching other play.

But I tried solving some today (with my usual lack of success), so to commemorate how my head feels now, Ill offer up this one:

Lash, claw, razor


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 6, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> No way--don't you love that "aha moment" when you think you have the right answer?!
> 
> I think #163 might be "liner" (luxury liner, pick-up truck bed liner, and eyeliner.)



You did indeed have a fully-justified "aha" moment there. You knocked down another one!

I bet you're probably right for 147 as well. In fact, I can't see anything else it could be, and that includes the two guesses I made.




Tad said:


> Im really glad to see this game so busy. See, I really love this game, but Im really bad at it and it really hurts my head. So for the most part I just enjoy watching other play.
> 
> But I tried solving some today (with my usual lack of success), so to commemorate how my head feels now, Ill offer up this one:
> 
> Lash, claw, razor



Hey, there! Thanks for contributing. 




An advisory on 149. Possibly the most difficult one I've contributed (inflicted?), the solution is spelled differently for one of the three clues, but is still the same word...essentially. It's hard to explain, but once one of you gets it, you'll understand.


(oh, and: psst!...all the clues for 165 are waiting...)





(Correctly-answered puzzles are removed, except in cases where the answer is required to solve a further puzzle, in which instance the solution appears in boldface. Dealer may sell for less. Taxes and licensing not included)



----


124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
151. Paper, Harvest, River - *Moon*
152. Time, Deal, Go
153. Machine, Slinger, Six - *Gun*
154. The answers to 151, 152, and 153
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp - *Drive*
160. Big, Burger, Head - *Cheese*
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye - *Liner*
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157 - *Rubber*
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 6, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Hey, there! Thanks for contributing.
> 
> An advisory on 149. Possibly the most difficult one I've contributed (inflicted?), *the solution is spelled differently for one of the three clues, but is still the same word...essentially*. It's hard to explain, but once one of you gets it, you'll understand.
> 
> (oh, and: psst!...all the clues for 165 are waiting...)


 
Ooh, that's positively evil! 

I'm stumped on #149 and #165, as well as Tad's, but am going to guess that #152 is "big" (big time, big deal, go big as in "Go big or go home") and that #154 is "shot" (the space race term "moon shot", big shot, and gunshot.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 6, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> An advisory on 149. Possibly the most difficult one I've contributed (inflicted?), *the solution is spelled differently for one of the three clues, but is still the same word...essentially.* It's hard to explain, but once one of you gets it, you'll understand.





MsBrightside said:


> Ooh, that's positively evil!



Why, thank you :batting: , but it's not really all _that_ evil. If you google it with either spelling, you'll get the right result.

If no-one gets it by Valentine's Day, I'll post a hint. Unfortunately, I've found that hints in general, and mine in particular, tend to be a mite obfuscatory.




MsBrightside said:


> *#152 is "big"* (big time, big deal, go big as in "Go big or go home") and that *#154 is "shot"* (the space race term "moon shot", big shot, and gunshot.)



*fanfare*

You a smarty! Do you plan to leave a few for the other players? 










(Correctly-answered puzzles are removed, except in cases where the answer is required to solve a further puzzle, in which instance the solution appears in boldface. Considered accurate within 0.75%, 19 times out of 20)



----


124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
147. Back, Toe, Joe
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp - *Drive*
160. Big, Burger, Head - *Cheese*
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye - *Liner*
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157 - *Rubber*
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 6, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Why, thank you :batting: , but it's not really all _that_ evil. If you google it with either spelling, you'll get the right result.



I've got a guess for that one. Is it Twelve? Twelve Monkeys was a film, a Twelve Gauge is a type of firearm, and apparently there was a person known as Brother Twelve, but commonly written as Brother XII, who did some stuff in Canadaland.

I'm also going to guess that 169 (Tad's) is Back, as in Backlash, Clawback, and Razorback.

Then, least likely to be correct... is 165 Food? Dog Food for dogs, Food Drive for the poor, and Cheese Food, as in what excessively processed cheese-like substances have to label themselves as?

For guesses on mine, no, I did not make three puzzles all with the same answer. Yet. Regardless, Diamond was not the answer to 124, 138, or 147, nor was 147 Broken.

But Ms. Brightside got it: 147 was Camel!

----


124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
158. Salty, Wiener, House - *Dog*
159. Hard, Shaft, Warp - *Drive*
160. Big, Burger, Head - *Cheese*
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
163. Luxury, Bed, Eye - *Liner*
164. The answers to 155, 156, and 157 - *Rubber*
165. The answers to 158, 159, and 160
166. The answers to 161, 162, and 163
167. The answers to 164, 165, and 166
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 6, 2015)

New set of four from me.

Also, FreeThinker, I hope you don't mind me reformatting yours to save space, because that's what I did.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
165. Dog, Drive, Cheese
166. (answer to 161), (answer to 162), Liner
167. Rubber, (answer to 165), (answer to 166)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor

170. House, Sweet, Leaf
171. Set, Kick, Machine
172. Row, Meal, Wall
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 6, 2015)

I think 161 is Billy, for Hillbilly (comma Beverly), Billy Carter (a real person who exists on Google and is apparently Jimmy's brother), and Billy Club (the thing police officers sometimes hit people with, or else a sandwich containing William and bacon).

Now, I feel like I'm not supposed to do this, but...

I think that would make 166 Ocean, even though I don't have one of the clues. I see Billy Ocean and Ocean Liner and can't help connecting the dots.

This also means I'm pretty sure 165 is not Food, unless 167 is... Indian? For Indian Rubber (a company that makes rubber... this one is a stretch), Indian Food (the best food), and Indian Ocean (the best ocean).

And still I'm stuck on 162.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother
161. Hill, Carter, Club
162. Main, Show, Model
165. Dog, Drive, Cheese
166. (answer to 161), (answer to 162), Liner
167. Rubber, (answer to 165), (answer to 166)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf
171. Set, Kick, Machine
172. Row, Meal, Wall
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 7, 2015)

149. Monkeys, Gauge, Brother



Happenstance said:


> I've got a guess for that one. Is it *Twelve*? Twelve Monkeys was a film, a Twelve Gauge is a type of firearm, and apparently there was a person known as Brother Twelve, but commonly written as Brother XII, who did some stuff in Canadaland.



Jumpin' Sumpin', you got it! Brother XII (or 12, or twelve) was the head of the Aquarian Foundation, a "spritual community" in the late 1920s, near Nanaimo, British Columbia (on Vancouver Island), Canada. I thought this might be a bit obscure, but wanted to maintain his inclusion in the puzzle. Congratulations. :bow:





Happenstance said:


> Then, least likely to be correct... is 165 *Food*? Dog Food for dogs, Food Drive for the poor, and Cheese Food, as in what excessively processed cheese-like substances have to label themselves as?



Once again, you are spot-on.





Happenstance said:


> For guesses on mine, no, I did not make three puzzles all with the same answer. Yet. Regardless, Diamond was not the answer to 124, 138, or 147, nor was 147 Broken.



Not surprising, really.





Happenstance said:


> I think 161 is Billy, for Hillbilly (comma Beverly), Billy Carter (a real person who exists on Google and is apparently Jimmy's brother), and Billy Club (the thing police officers sometimes hit people with, or else a sandwich containing William and bacon).



Nailed it! 
(A sandwich containing William?  )


Interesting where you're going with the others.




I think 170 is Tea. Tea House (an establishment usually offering hot tea and pastries & baked goods), Sweet Tea (a beverage in the southern U.S., served cold), and Tea Leaf (a leaf steeped in water to make a beverage) or Leaf Tea (as opposed to dried, crumbled tea leaves in teabags).

171 looks like Box. Box Set (like my collection of the entire run of The West Wing), Kick Box (to engage in a sparring sport that involves scoring points my making contact with your opponent using your hands and/or feet), and Box Machine (a machine that makes boxes) or Machine Box (the outer cabinet into which is placed the workings of a machine).

I believe 172 may be Corn. Corn Row (a hairstyle made popular by Stevie Wonder and Bo Derek), Corn Meal (without which we would not have hushpuppies -- the food, not the shoe), and Cornwall (a city in England).

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
162. Main, Show, Model
166. Billy, (answer to 162), Liner
167. Rubber, Food, (answer to 166)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf
171. Set, Kick, Machine
172. Row, Meal, Wall
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 7, 2015)

Is 138 *Ware*? Greenware (pottery that has not had its glaze or final firing in the kiln), Glassware (stuff what done been made from glass), and Ring Ware (or base ring ware, metal vessels with ring-shaped bases...which I had to look up)



-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
162. Main, Show, Model
166. Billy, (answer to 162), Liner
167. Rubber, Food, (answer to 166)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf
171. Set, Kick, Machine
172. Row, Meal, Wall
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 7, 2015)

This one actually made me get back out of bed when it came to me:

If my answers to 170, 171, and 172 are correct, then I think 173 is *Bread*. Tea Bread (a cake-like bread, often served with tea), Bread Box (a box in which people used to store bread, but perhaps more commonly these days, a comparative unit of measure to determine size), and Corn Bread (a type of bread made with corn meal, popular in the United States).




Also, I can't, in good conscience, deny you these:



Happenstance said:


> I think that would make 166 Ocean, even though I don't have one of the clues. I see Billy Ocean and Ocean Liner and can't help connecting the dots.
> 
> This also means I'm pretty sure 165 is not Food, unless 167 is... Indian? For *Indian Rubber* (*a company that makes rubber... this one is a stretch*), Indian Food (the best food), and Indian Ocean (the best ocean).



Indian is correct. I erred in that I thought the term for natural rubber was 'Indian Rubber', when it is, in fact '_India_ Rubber', so your solution is actually more correct than my puzzle. Bonus points to you. Spend them wisely.




As Ocean was the correct answer to 166, and 166 was dependent upon the answer to 162, I'm including it as a fourth clue to 162.




-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
162. Main, Show, Model (bonus clue: Ocean)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf
171. Set, Kick, Machine
172. Row, Meal, Wall
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 7, 2015)

I see I'm not the only one whose sleep cycle was affected by this game last night.

138 is not Ware. There's an answer to this one that I think you'll really know when you have it.

Okay, so 173 is not Bread, but you were naturally thrown off because one of the clues that led to it was not correct.

But... to make it interesting, I'm not going to say which. I'll just say that, between 170, 171, and 172, you answered two out of three correctly.

I'll post again in a minute, working on some new ones.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
162. Main, Show, Model (bonus clue: Ocean)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf
171. Set, Kick, Machine
172. Row, Meal, Wall
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the updates, Penny and FreeThinker 

I'm going to take a stab at #162: floor? (main floor, floorshow, floor model, and ocean floor)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay, some new ones. Some are normal, some are not. I've been making these a while now and felt like pushing the boundaries. Take some guesses, and if you need help, I'll be right here.

Also, um...

I kind of want to get to know you people who are playing my game. This website is kind of big and scary sometimes and it feels like there are too many people for me to get to know anyone out there. But within this one thread, I think I could handle that. So, I don't know, if you feel like it, tell me some things about you when you come by to play my silly word puzzles.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
162. Main, Show, Model (bonus clue: Ocean)
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf - Tea? (2 of 3 are correct)
171. Set, Kick, Machine - Box? (2 of 3 are correct)
172. Row, Meal, Wall - Corn? (2 of 3 are correct)
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)

174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
176. Game, Box, Top
177. Line, Live, Chalk
178. Year, End, Face
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), (answer to 178), (answer to 179)


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 7, 2015)

Is #178 "book?" (year book, bookend, Facebook)



Happenstance said:


> ...So, I don't know, if you feel like it, tell me some things about you when you come by to play my silly word puzzles.


 
OK. I'm a science geek and live in Texas but was born and raised in the Midwest. I have a feeling I'm also quite a bit older than you, because
I actually remember Billy Carter.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Okay, so 173 is not Bread, but you were naturally thrown off because one of the clues that led to it was not correct.
> 
> But... to make it interesting, I'm not going to say which. I'll just say that, between 170, 171, and 172, you answered two out of three correctly.



Is 171 Head? Headset, Head Kick, Machine Head (too tired to elaborate now, but I will later, if you'd like).





MsBrightside said:


> Thanks for the updates, Penny and FreeThinker
> 
> I'm going to take a stab at #162: floor? (main floor, floorshow, floor model, and ocean floor)



That's right!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2015)

175 might be Box. Call Box, Hot Box, Order Box.

176 could be Gear. Game Gear, Gearbox, Top Gear.





Happenstance said:


> I kind of want to get to know you people who are playing my game. This website is kind of big and scary sometimes and it feels like there are too many people for me to get to know anyone out there. But within this one thread, I think I could handle that. So, I don't know, if you feel like it, tell me some things about you when you come by to play my silly word puzzles.



Nice idea. :happy: I'll do that in a future post. Absolutely must sleep now. Sorry. 



-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
170. House, Sweet, Leaf - Tea? (2 of 3 are correct)
171. Set, Kick, Machine - Box? (2 of 3 are correct)
172. Row, Meal, Wall - Corn? (2 of 3 are correct)
173. (answer to 170), (answer to 171), (answer to 172)
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
176. Game, Box, Top
177. Line, Live, Chalk
178. Year, End, Face
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), (answer to 178), (answer to 179)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2015)

Got out of bed again. Compulsive much?

173 could be Yellow. Yellow Tea (an herbal tea, not 'real' tea), Yellowhead (a zit, or a highway through the mountains of Western Canada), Yellow Corn (the kind we commonly see, as opposed to something like so-called 'Indian Corn' which is not yellow).


I have to be up in less than four hours. Curse this game!


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 9, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Is #178 "book?" (year book, bookend, Facebook)



Yes it is!



FreeThinker said:


> Is 171 Head? Headset, Head Kick, Machine Head (too tired to elaborate now, but I will later, if you'd like).



171 is not Head. But yes, that's the one that's missing for 173. I see this one is problematic in that it has multiple correct answers. I'll give another clue if no one gets this one soon.



FreeThinker said:


> 175 might be Box. Call Box, Hot Box, Order Box.
> 
> 176 could be Gear. Game Gear, Gearbox, Top Gear.



176 is Gear, but 175 is not Box.

I guess what I would say about 'Head Kick' and 'Order Box' is that yes, these are things where it's clear what they mean, but they don't necessarily form a 'phrase' that means anything more than the meanings of the original words.



FreeThinker said:


> 173 could be Yellow.



A good guess, but once again, it was for the wrong clue.

So I should probably share something about me now? Well I was born when Reagan was president, and I did meet Jimmy Carter when I was 4, but it looks like I'm too young to remember anything about his brother. I'm in grad school now and ideally I'd like some sort of job where I tell politicians what to do.

Two new ones at the bottom, 182 was made by a real-life friend of mine whom I introduced to this game (slightly altered by me).

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
169. Lash, Claw, Razor
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)

181. Eagle, Eye, Boy
182. Mouse, Foot, I


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I'm also going to guess that 169 (Tad's) is Back, as in Backlash, Clawback, and Razorback.



Sorry for the slow confirmation, but Penny was of course correct.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 9, 2015)

Billy Carter even made the cover of MAD magazine! I thought that was pretty mainstream.

Now that I think of it, you may be too young to remember MAD magazine. *sigh*





Happenstance said:


> 176 is Gear, but 175 is not box.



Yay, I got one!

I can't look at 124 without thinking of Stroker, just because of the movie, but I can't make it work with Down.

I'm wondering if 182 is Pad. Mouse Pad (which I really miss, doing this over my phone), Foot Pad (to keep furniture from damaging the floor), and I-Pad, or iPad, or whatever the officially- licensed spelling is (a little television you can use to read books, phone people, or prop open a door).



Now, about me:

After having worked as a courier for 25 years at the same company, I found myself out of work when they went under. I took some training and have been a truck driver since November. I don't watch much television now, but watched far too much of it in the seventies and eighties, so my references tend to be dated. I didn't finish high school. I don't use spell-check. I sing, I write songs, and I play guitar (mandolin, lap-steel, and fiddle are coming along very slowly). My (admittedly arrogant-sounding) user-name does not refer to the organization of atheists that congregate under that banner. I'm in my late forties, and am quite happily attached to my girlfriend (who also used to post on these boards).

I. AM. CANADIAN.*





* taken from an ad campaign, but true in my case.




-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
181. Eagle, Eye, Boy
182. Mouse, Foot, I


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 9, 2015)

I suspect 181 might be Golden. Golden Eagle (a bird, and, I think, a brand of corn syrup), Goldeneye (a James Bond movie, I believe), and Golden Boy (a favorite son, or a male with a good reputation who is of high standing in society)

I may be wrong, but this time I didn't look up a single thing for verification. *hmph*



I'll throw a new one into the mix as well.






-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
181. Eagle, Eye, Boy
182. Mouse, Foot, I

183. Chance, Chicken, Tony


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 9, 2015)

Tad said:


> Sorry for the slow confirmation, but Penny was of course correct.



Yay!



FreeThinker said:


> Billy Carter even made the cover of MAD magazine! I thought that was pretty mainstream.
> 
> Now that I think of it, you may be too young to remember MAD magazine. *sigh*



I know what MAD magazine is, but Billy Carter was featured in 1977 (I looked it up) and I wasn't born yet. Since we keep bringing the guy up, what on earth was he famous for, other than being the president's brother?



FreeThinker said:


> I can't look at 124 without thinking of Stroker, just because of the movie, but I can't make it work with Down.
> 
> I'm wondering if 182 is Pad. Mouse Pad (which I really miss, doing this over my phone), Foot Pad (to keep furniture from damaging the floor), and I-Pad, or iPad, or whatever the officially- licensed spelling is (a little television you can use to read books, phone people, or prop open a door).



182 is Pad. 124 is not Stroker, and I don't think you will get anywhere if you focus on Ace. My advice for 124 is, look for words that go with the other two, then try them out on Ace _slowly and carefully_ so you don't miss it.



FreeThinker said:


> I suspect 181 might be Golden. Golden Eagle (a bird, and, I think, a brand of corn syrup), Goldeneye (a James Bond movie, I believe), and Golden Boy (a favorite son, or a male with a good reputation who is of high standing in society)



And that is absolutely correct!

I'm going to hazard a guess that the answer to your new one is Fat: Fat Chance, Chicken Fat, and Fat Tony (Springfield's beloved mob boss).

Three new ones at the bottom. I'm stretching rules again by including one clue in 184 that isn't a word, but I really tried to find something better and just couldn't.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
183. Chance, Chicken, Tony

184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
186. Baby, Child, Jury


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 9, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I know what MAD magazine is, but Billy Carter was featured in 1977 (I looked it up) and I wasn't born yet. Since we keep bringing the guy up, what on earth was he famous for, other than being the president's brother?



I never really understood. I think it was just that he was a "good ole boy" that was the nearest sibling to the Commander-In-Chief. I seem to recall seeing a model kit of his tow truck at a hobby shop I used to frequent in the seventies. It seemed the media saw him as a combination of 'common man close to greatness' and 'black sheep of the family'.

Hey, we needed _someone_ in those Kardashian-starved times.




Happenstance said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess that the answer to your new one is Fat: Fat Chance, Chicken Fat, and Fat Tony (Springfield's beloved mob boss).



And the crowd goes wild! 

Congratulations. 




-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
186. Baby, Child, Jury


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 10, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> So I should probably share something about me now? Well I was born when Reagan was president, and I did meet Jimmy Carter when I was 4, but it looks like I'm too young to remember anything about his brother. I'm in grad school now...


I hope it doesn't take you as long to earn your degree as it took me. 


> _...and ideally I'd like some sort of job where I tell politicians what to do_.


Good! They need to listen to someone smart.  



Happenstance said:


> ...Since we keep bringing the guy up, what on earth was he famous for, other than being the president's brother?


 
Well, he did have his own brand of beer for a while. 








FreeThinker said:


> Now, about me:
> 
> After having worked as a courier for 25 years at the same company, I found myself out of work when they went under. I took some training and have been a truck driver since November.


Be safe driving in that Canadian snow and ice! 


> _...I didn't finish high school. I don't use spell-check. I sing, I write songs, and I play guitar (mandolin, lap-steel, and fiddle are coming along very slowly)_.


Never would have guessed. 


> _ I'm in my late forties, and am quite happily attached to my girlfriend (who also used to post on these boards)._
> 
> _I. AM. CANADIAN.*_
> 
> ...


Too bad she stopped posting, but I'm glad you two found each other. :happy:

I think #186 might be "proof" (babyproof, childproof, jury-proof)
and am going to guess that #175 could be "button" (call button, hot button, order button.)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 11, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I hope it doesn't take you as long to earn your degree as it took me.



Well, my undergrad degree took almost twice as long as usual because I was in and out of school a couple times and made two dramatic changes to my major. But it's looking like I'm going to be done with my MA in May. Or... MAy.



MsBrightside said:


> I think #186 might be "proof" (babyproof, childproof, jury-proof)
> and am going to guess that #175 could be "button" (call button, hot button, order button.)



Okay, so 186 is not Proof. Babyproof and Childproof are pretty close to the same thing, and the correct answer will have completely different meanings with Baby and Child.

It looks like I can file 175 under "way too many possible correct answers". I'll let you people take another couple guesses at it, then give a clue if needed.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
186. Baby, Child, Jury


----------



## Tad (Feb 11, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> My advice for 124 is, look for words that go with the other two, then try them out on Ace _slowly and carefully_ so you don't miss it.



I think that adding a letter isnt allowed, but Ill take a swing at 124 anyway: Pin 
- pin-head is an insult, 
- to pin down is to get a specific answer instead of something vague, 
- and a pinnace was a type of smallish sailing ship.




FreeThinker said:


> Now, about me:
> 
> After having worked as a courier for 25 years at the same company, I found myself out of work when they went under. I took some training and have been a truck driver since November.



Sorry to hear about the former job  But glad you found something new.

FreeThinker is also one of only two Dimensions people I've had the honour to meet (a quick coffee together when he was in town one time, during which I was so hyper-nervous about meeting the way-cool FT that I was jabbering like a squirrel that just ate a cache of coffee beans). I attest that he seems just as cool in person as on the boards


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 11, 2015)

Tad said:


> ...I was so hyper-nervous about meeting the way-cool FT that I was jabbering like a squirrel that just ate a cache of coffee beans).



Ha! I'm the one who was nervous. I must have gotten up four times for coffee and twice for eats.

(I like the imagery, though.)

Despite Tad's unintimidating nature (or perhaps because of it), and thanks to his understated-yet-formidable intellect, I was worried about coming across as a shallow thug who hides behind humour to make my way through life.

Tad is exactly as level-headed, welcoming, and diplomatic in real life as one might infer from reading his posts.

(but even more friendly)



The real reason I popped in today, pleasant as it was to read those flattering words, was to play the game. Absent any solutions, I'll post another puzzle.


----


124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
186. Baby, Child, Jury
187. Black, White, Ball


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 12, 2015)

I admit I've been trying to make tougher ones lately. Since I haven't run short on ideas yet... five new ones at the bottom.

Tad - adding a letter is indeed against the rules. Good effort on that one though, you are on the right track.

----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
186. Baby, Child, Jury
187. Black, White, Ball
188. New, Fair, Square
189. World, Player, Lo
190. Whole, Fire, M
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), (answer to 190), (answer to 191)


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 12, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Well, my undergrad degree took almost twice as long as usual because I was in and out of school a couple times and made two dramatic changes to my major. But it's looking like I'm going to be done with my MA in May. Or... MAy.


 
You're getting really close, then--that's great! 

I made it through college in the usual 4 years, but grad school took 6. It seemed like f-o-r-e-v-e-r... 



> _Okay, so 186 is not Proof. Babyproof and Childproof are pretty close to the same thing, and the correct answer will have completely different meanings with Baby and Child_.


 
OK, thanks for the hint. Maybe "grand?" (baby grand, as in a type of piano, grandchild, and grand jury)


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 12, 2015)

Back again due to sudden flash of inspiration (maybe.) 

Could number #190 be "sale?" (wholesale, fire sale, and Salem)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes for both! 186 was Grand, and 190 was Sale.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
188. New, Fair, Square
189. World, Player, Lo
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), Sale, (answer to 191)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2015)

I think 188 is Deal. New Deal (as promised by JFK, I believe), Fair Deal (a friend told me a good deal is when one person walks away smiling, but a fair deal is when _both_ people walk away smiling), and Square Deal (an honest arrangement...which may call into question the previous two mentioned here :blink: )


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 13, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> I think 188 is Deal. New Deal (as promised by JFK, I believe), Fair Deal (a friend told me a good deal is when one person walks away smiling, but a fair deal is when _both_ people walk away smiling), and Square Deal (an honest arrangement...which may call into question the previous two mentioned here :blink: )



Deal is correct, but I was thinking of FDR's New Deal, Truman's Fair Deal, and Theodore Roosevelt's Square Deal. Seeing as you're Canadian, I won't fault you for not having your US Presidents straight.

As for yours, I couldn't find anyone famous named Lucille Black or Lucille White, so I'm still stuck.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), Sale, (answer to 191)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2015)

Is 138 water?


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 20, 2015)

138 is not Water. I still believe you'll really know when you have 138.

I'm not too confident in this guess, but is 187 Pepper? Black pepper and white pepper are both spices, and pepper ball is a type of pepper spray defence mechanism.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
138. Green, Glass, Ring
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), Sale, (answer to 191)


----------



## quackman (Feb 22, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 138 is not Water. I still believe you'll really know when you have 138.



How about Onion?

(And on a side note, I hadn't visited the forum in a couple of months - wow, you all have made this quite the hopping thread. Well done!)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 22, 2015)

quackman said:


> How about Onion?
> 
> (And on a side note, I hadn't visited the forum in a couple of months - wow, you all have made this quite the hopping thread. Well done!)



There it is.

138: Green Onion, Glass Onion, Onion Ring

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
171. Set, Kick, Machine
173. Tea, (answer to 171), Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), Sale, (answer to 191)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2015)

Number 171 is Drum?

Drum Set, Kick Drum, Drum Machine.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 23, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I'm not too confident in this guess, but is 187 Pepper? Black pepper and white pepper are both spices, and pepper ball is a type of pepper spray defence mechanism.



Very good! But, tragically, not what I had in mind. Sorry. 




(But now I've learned about the pepper ball )


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 23, 2015)

171 is Drum! Well done, Adamantoise.

I have another guess for 187: Head? Blackhead - what you don't want on your face, Whitehead - a surname, Head Ball - when you put the soccer ball/football on your face.

Two new ones below.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
173. Tea, Drum, Corn
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
184. Great, Cook, Zi
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), Sale, (answer to 191)
193. Water, Bill, Game
194. Found, Down, Bell


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 23, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I have another guess for 187: Head? Blackhead - what you don't want on your face, Whitehead - a surname, Head Ball - when you put the soccer ball/football on your face.


That makes sense. Not the kind of sense I obviously lacked when I posted it, however.

I'll post another clue or a hint in a while if this continues to be a problem.

Sorry.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 23, 2015)

is 184 Dane? great dane, dane cook, zi dane?

is 173 kettle? tea kettle, kettle drum, kettle corn?

is 175 now? call now, hot now, order now?


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 26, 2015)

Way to go, quackman and Adamantoise!

luvmybhm, those seem like good guesses: hope you're right. 

I think #193 might be "board" (waterboard, billboard, and board game.)


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 26, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> is 184 Dane? great dane, dane cook, zi dane?
> 
> is 173 kettle? tea kettle, kettle drum, kettle corn?
> 
> is 175 now? call now, hot now, order now?



You got two out of three: 184 is Dane (Zidane is a French football player) and 173 is Kettle, but 175 is not Now.

175 is not my best work. Let me think if there's a way to make it better.



MsBrightside said:


> I think #193 might be "board" (waterboard, billboard, and board game.)



That it is!

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
191. Third, Wolf, Dimension
192. (answer to 189), Sale, (answer to 191)
194. Found, Down, Bell


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 27, 2015)

is 191 fifth?


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 27, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> is 191 fifth?



Yes it is! Fifth Third is a bank, Wolf Fifth is when you tune a piano the old-fashioned way and end up with a certain two notes that sound awful together, and the Fifth Dimension was a band.

A wolf fifth sounds like this (I love that there is a big dramatic introduction to this twenty second video of horrible dissonance): [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl7iIzvUMGg[/ame]

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
192. (answer to 189), Sale, Fifth
194. Found, Down, Bell


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 28, 2015)

Could #194 be "dumb?" (dumbfound, dumb down, and dumbbell)

If it's not, I'm going to feel really dumb.


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 28, 2015)

No need to feel dumb, that is the answer!


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 28, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 124. Head, Down, Ace
> 168. Stone, R, Daily
> 174. Free, Adam, Pole
> 175. Call, Hot, Order
> ...


just wanted to copy without 194. easier to keep track.


is 185 sand? sandman, sand dollar, sand lot


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 2, 2015)

Here's a clue for 187 (Black, White, Ball):

Ball is kind of the odd one out, in that it is the only one with which the solution retains the meaning it has on its own.




I still haven't got the foggiest notion on solutions to all the rest of them.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 4, 2015)

I still haven't figured out any of the others, but I do have a new one:

195. Up, Down, Double


Wolf Fifth was pretty freakin' cool, I've got to say. 


----
124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
192. (answer to 189), Sale, Fifth
195. Up, Down, Double


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 9, 2015)

For a long time, I've been thinking that 174 could be Dance or Dancing (Free Dance/Dancing, Pole Dance/Dancing), but I haven't been able to reconcile Adam. Dancing Adam?



Anyway, here's some more:

196. Golf, Shop, Bono

197. Free, Jar, Williams



----
124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
192. (answer to 189), Sale, Fifth
195. Up, Down, Double
196. Golf, Shop, Bono
197. Free, Jar, Williams


----------



## Happenstance (Mar 10, 2015)

Sonny Golf? Chaz Golf? Wait, sometimes Bono is not a name... 196 must be Pro!

Also: 185 is Sand, but 174 is not Dancing.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 10, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 196 must be Pro!



It must! Congratulations! 




Yeah, I didn't really think I had it with Dancing.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm beginning to think some hints might be in order. Read them carefully.


For 187 (Black, White, Ball), one of the clues is a beverage, and one is a mode of conveyance (model name).

For 195 (Up, Down, Double), perhaps Tad (or MattB, or Surlysomething, to name a few) might be able to help you out. One of the clues is a beverage.

For 197 (Free, Jar, Williams), none of the clues are beverages, unless maybe you've knocked bach a few cold ones.



And something new, as well:

198. Cats, Time, Bill




Please don't let this thread die. :really sad:



----
124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
185. Man, Dollar, Lot
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
192. (answer to 189), Sale, Fifth
195. Up, Down, Double
197. Free, Jar, Williams
198. Cats, Time, Bill


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 13, 2015)

Is #197 "mason?" (freemason, Mason jar, Mason Williams)

I also have a wild guess for #174: "ram"
Free RAM, Ramadam (variant of Ramadan), and rampole. 

I have to admit I'd never heard the last word before, but apparently it's some kind of dead tree. Yeah, it's a longshot!


----------



## Happenstance (Mar 13, 2015)

While I appreciate the creativity of the answer, #174 is not Ram.

Since we're in a hint-giving mood, let me at least explain what the hell is going on with 179. So with 179 we have three acronyms for real things: Attention Deficit Disorder, General Motors, and Dual Screen, as in the Nintendo DS. The answer to this one is something you can add to all of those to create three new acronyms which are still all abbreviations for real things.

----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
192. (answer to 189), Sale, Fifth
195. Up, Down, Double
197. Free, Jar, Williams
198. Cats, Time, Bill


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 14, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> While I appreciate the creativity of the answer, #174 is not Ram.


Thanks; I was really reaching on that one. 

But perhaps #175 could be "mail"? (mail call, hotmail, and mail order)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 177. Line, Live, Chalk



I have a feeling that the answer may be 'Up'; to 'Live Up' to someone or something's expectations; A 'Line-Up' or Identity Parade in Policing; and to 'Chalk-up' something means to credit or ascribe something. Just a hunch.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Is #197 "mason?" (freemason, Mason jar, Mason Williams)



*Blammo!*

Yes, that's it! :bounce:


Congratulations. Your certificate of Boo-Ya will arrive by mail.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 16, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> *Blammo!*
> 
> Yes, that's it! :bounce:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks--I can hardly wait! 

Also, I think #189 might be "real" (as in the MTV show _Real World_, the media app RealPlayer, and Loreal).

Then (going out on a limb here) #192 could be "estate" (real estate, estate sale, and Fifth Estate).


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 17, 2015)

Try this one on for sighs:

199. Watch, Double, Gap



----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
175. Call, Hot, Order
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
189. World, Player, Lo
192. (answer to 189), Sale, Fifth
195. Up, Down, Double
198. Cats, Time, Bill
199. Watch, Double, Gap


----------



## Happenstance (Mar 18, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> I have a feeling that the answer may be 'Up'; to 'Live Up' to someone or something's expectations; A 'Line-Up' or Identity Parade in Policing; and to 'Chalk-up' something means to credit or ascribe something. Just a hunch.



Much to my embarrassment, this is a better answer than the answer I had in mind. The real answer is something of a stretch (you will probably need to google the one with 'chalk') but it's all I could come up with to get the right word for 180. If I can think of a better clue than Chalk, I will change that one.



MsBrightside said:


> But perhaps #175 could be "mail"? (mail call, hotmail, and mail order)



Yes it is!



MsBrightside said:


> Thanks--I can hardly wait!
> 
> Also, I think #189 might be "real" (as in the MTV show _Real World_, the media app RealPlayer, and Loreal).
> 
> Then (going out on a limb here) #192 could be "estate" (real estate, estate sale, and Fifth Estate).



That's not going out on a limb at all, those are both correct!

----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double
198. Cats, Time, Bill
199. Watch, Double, Gap


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm at my wits' end. I'm going to say the answer is amethyst. 

For all of them.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 19, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> That's not going out on a limb at all, those are both correct!


 
Yay!



FreeThinker said:


> I'm at my wits' end. I'm going to say the answer is amethyst.
> 
> For all of them.


I'm stuck on most of these, too; but on the off chance that #199 is not "amethyst" , I am going to suggest that it could be "stop" (stopwatch, double stop, and stopgap).


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 19, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> ...on the off chance that #199 is not "amethyst" , I am going to suggest that it could be "stop" (stopwatch, double stop, and stopgap).



Nicely done! You are building a track record of extraordinary magnitude.



Here's a new one:

200. Triumph, Tanaka, Sunbeam



Generally, if you're having trouble with one of mine, resort to Music (as with *MsBrightside*'s answer to 199), Movies, or Motorcycles. 

This strategy _*may*_ serve you well for 187, 195, 198, and 200, along with future puzzles I'm likely to contribute. Possibly. 

Fluency in Canadian could also be an asset. 


----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double
198. Cats, Time, Bill
200. Triumph, Tanaka, Sunbeam


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 23, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Nicely done! You are building a track record of extraordinary magnitude.


 
Aw, thanks 



> _Here's a new one:_
> 
> _200. Triumph, Tanaka, Sunbeam_
> 
> ...


I think #198 is "kill" (Catskill, as in Mountains, kill time, and _Kill Bill_). Based on your hints, it also seems like #200 could be "Tiger" (Triumph Tiger, Tiger Tanaka, and Sunbeam Tiger). 

Here are a few more to consider:
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
203. Money, Bull, Viper 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
205. Call, Soup, Donald


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I think #198 is "kill" (Catskill, as in Mountains, kill time, and _Kill Bill_). Based on your hints, it also seems like #200 could be "Tiger" (Triumph Tiger, Tiger Tanaka, and Sunbeam Tiger).



*Wowie, zowie, a-la-ka-powie!**

You have once again pee, double-you, en, three, dee-ed at this game.  


(Bonus points if you can come up with the contest Tiger Tanaka won, and against whom.)




> Here are a few more to consider:
> 201. Adam, Big, Tar
> 202. Paper, Stone, Eye
> 203. Money, Bull, Viper
> ...



I believe 203 could be Pit: Money Pit (an item or project that incurs expenses greater than its value, such as the movie of the same name), Pit Bull (a pit bull terrier, much like Petie from The Little Rascals), and Pit Viper (a class {or sub-class, or order, or phylum, or something} of snake, or perhaps 1920's slang for a pot smoker in the vehicle repair area of a racetrack).

*Last-minute edit:*

205 could be Duck: Duck Call (a device for turning bearded men into millionaires), Duck Soup (what might be doled out to hungry Marxists), and Donald Duck (hard-to-understand sailor, who played bass for Booker T and the MGs).


*This goes a long way toward explaining my disdain for spell-check.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 24, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> *Wowie, zowie, a-la-ka-powie!**
> 
> You have once again pee, double-you, en, three, dee-ed at this game.


Yay!



> (_Bonus points if you can come up with the contest Tiger Tanaka won, and against whom._)


Sorry, no. I saw bits of that film as a kid because my dad was an Ian Fleming/James Bond fan, but I don't remember much about it. Perhaps someone else here knows?



> _I believe 203 could be Pit: Money Pit (an item or project that incurs expenses greater than its value, such as the movie of the same name), Pit Bull (a pit bull terrier, much like Petie from The Little Rascals), and Pit Viper (a class {or sub-class, or order, or phylum, or something} of snake, or perhaps 1920's slang for a pot smoker in the vehicle repair area of a racetrack)._
> 
> *Last-minute edit:*
> 
> _205 could be Duck: Duck Call (a device for turning bearded men into millionaires), Duck Soup (what might be doled out to hungry Marxists), and Donald Duck (hard-to-understand sailor, who played bass for Booker T and the MGs)._


You are correct on both counts--good job!! And I have to admit that I have never heard of a dope-smoking pit mechanic being referred to as a "pit viper" or Donald Duck the bass player. I'm not that cool--I was going for the snake and the cartoon character. 

BTW, I really liked your descriptions of _Duck Soup_ and "duck call".


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> (Bonus points if you can come up with the contest Tiger Tanaka won, and against whom.)





MsBrightside said:


> Sorry, no. I saw bits of that film as a kid because my dad was an Ian Fleming/James Bond fan, but I don't remember much about it. Perhaps someone else here knows?



This actually happened only in the book. It really wouldn't have been a great movie moment.


Edit: You almost answered this question with one of the puzzles you submitted.





> I have never heard of a dope-smoking pit mechanic being referred to as a "pit viper" or Donald Duck the bass player.



I just added 'pit' as a descriptor to the (actually true) slang term from the twenties used to describe one who, not infrequently, partakes of *ahem* _herbal medicine_, shall we say.

Also, it was only a few days ago that I watched a documentary on Stax Records that featured interviews with the late Donald "Duck" Dunn, who was a studio musician there (and who also appeared in The Blues Brothers), so he was fresh in my mind.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2015)

New stuff!



206. On, Claw, MC
207. Fried, Colonel, Derby
208. Jug, Trip, Stock
209. Razor, Nickel, Stabber
210. Hot, Days, Tired
211. Gold, Ring, Lakes
212. Casual, Lunch, Monkey



----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
206. On, Claw, MC
207. Fried, Colonel, Derby
208. Jug, Trip, Stock
209. Razor, Nickel, Stabber
210. Hot, Days, Tired
211. Gold, Ring, Lakes
212. Casual, Lunch, Monkey


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 27, 2015)

206 is Hammer; Hammer-On (guitar technique), Claw Hammer (tool), MC Hammer (90's Rapper).


----------



## Happenstance (Mar 28, 2015)

I think 207 is Kentucky, 209 is Back, 210 is Dog, and 212 is Business.

I think the only guess on any of mine to respond to is to say that none of the answers to any of mine are Amethyst.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
206. On, Claw, MC
207. Fried, Colonel, Derby
208. Jug, Trip, Stock
209. Razor, Nickel, Stabber
210. Hot, Days, Tired
211. Gold, Ring, Lakes
212. Casual, Lunch, Monkey

And some new ones from me:

213. Broken, Pinky, Ring
214. Sisters, Lift, Hands
215. Cookie, Jar, Bell
216. Public, Action, Go
217. Significant, Stick, Drawing


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow, Penny--4 guesses already?! And "hammer" looks like a good guess for #206, too, Adamantoise. :happy:

I have no ideas yet on any of Penny's puzzles, but I think #211 might be "finger" (Goldfinger, ring finger, and Finger Lakes).


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> 206 is Hammer; Hammer-On (guitar technique), Claw Hammer (tool), MC Hammer (90's Rapper).


I guess you Could Touch This. You are correct! 



Happenstance said:


> I think 207 is Kentucky, 209 is Back, 210 is Dog, and 212 is Business.


Sha-Zam! A homer with bases loaded! :bounce: Nice work!



> I think the only guess on any of mine to respond to is to say that none of the answers to any of mine are Amethyst.


Really? Hm. I am flummoxed. 



MsBrightside said:


> ...I think #211 might be "finger" (Goldfinger, ring finger, and Finger Lakes).


Great Googly-Moogly!  I set them up, you knock them down. It's a symbiotic thing. You are, of course, correct. 

Again.




I'm too thick-headed with a cold to take any guesses on the new ones. Nicely done, all. Look for a little something extra in your pay this week.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, FreeThinker, and for the new puzzles, Penny. 

Could #216 and #217 both be "figure"? (public figure, action figure, and Go figure; significant figure, stick figure and figure drawing)


----------



## Tad (Mar 31, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 124. Head, Down, Ace



This one keeps scratching at my brain. Just wasted a bunch of time looking at a page listing all the words that end with 'ace' (http://www.morewords.com/ends-with-by-length/ace/) without finding a really good fit. I was excited briefly for 'rub', until it turned out there was no support for 'rubace' being a real word, despite being listed. Bull and surf both looked like they could be promising, but I failed to find reasonable matches for them on the other words. Men feels so close, as man down and head man would work, but not so much the plural....

Somebody please solve this, and put me out of my misery!

And to add something other than moaning:

hammer master mat


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 4, 2015)

Tad, I can say that the answer to 124 combined with Ace is not on that page.

Ms. Brightside, yes indeed the answers to both of those are Figure!

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
208. Jug, Trip, Stock
213. Broken, Pinky, Ring
214. Sisters, Lift, Hands
215. Cookie, Jar, Bell
218. Hammer, Master, Mat


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay, here's my best shot at 124:

Tone: Head Tone (singing in the higher part of one's vocal range), Tone Down (to de-escalate, as in "Tone down the rhetoric"), and Acetone (a chemical often used as nail-polish remover).

Maybe?


213 could be Finger: broken finger, pinky finger, ring finger. 


215 might be Jar: Cookie Jar (a generally unused vessel into which cookies could theoretically be placed if there were a pause between package and mouth), Bell Jar (a piece of laboratory equipment), and Jar Jar (or, more formally, Senator Binks, from Star Wars)


That's all I've got. 



-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
208. Jug, Trip, Stock
213. Broken, Pinky, Ring
214. Sisters, Lift, Hands
215. Cookie, Jar, Bell
218. Hammer, Master, Mat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2015)

187 = cawk

White cawk, Black cawk, Ball cawk


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 16, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, here's my best shot at 124:
> 
> Tone: Head Tone (singing in the higher part of one's vocal range), Tone Down (to de-escalate, as in "Tone down the rhetoric"), and Acetone (a chemical often used as nail-polish remover).
> 
> ...



Okay, well first of all, you got 215, it was Jar. I thought it might throw people off to have the answer right there in the question.

213 is not Finger. With Finger, all the phrases are just different types of fingers. The answer I had in mind has more... variety?

For 124, that is a really, really good guess, and is more or less the same type of answer I have in mind as the 'correct' answer. However, I'm going to call out Head Tone as not the typical name for what it's describing. The answer is five letters.

I changed one word in 214 and now it's better.

One more at the bottom.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
208. Jug, Trip, Stock
213. Broken, Pinky, Ring
214. Sisters, Kick, Hands
218. Hammer, Master, Mat
219. Hot, Fish, Bell


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the hints/new clues, Penny. 

FreeThinker: I really thought you had #124 with "tone". I used to work in a research lab with lots of chemicals and seeing "acetone" made me go :doh:--Why didn't I think of that? Also, way to go on #215! Some of us have tried to forget about Jar Jar. 

GEF: Oh, my  --I guess we'll have to wait for FreeThinker to drop in and tell us whether you're right or not!

I'm going to guess that #208 could be "head": Jughead (I was thinking of the Archie's comic strip character, although I guess it could also be an insult), head trip, and headstock.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 187 = cawk
> 
> White cawk, Black cawk, Ball cawk


Not the answer I had in mind, but I like your reasoning. 

And your consistency. 





MsBrightside said:


> I'm going to guess that #208 could be "head": Jughead (I was thinking of the Archie's comic strip character, although I guess it could also be an insult), head trip, and headstock.



And you are correct. :bounce: YAY! :bounce:

You must be getting so tired of hearing that. 



Happenstance said:


> Okay, well first of all, you got 215, it was Jar. I thought it might throw people off to have the answer right there in the question.


Very cagey of you.

You never fail to impress me. 

And yay, I got one!

*happy dance like Snoopy*



-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
213. Broken, Pinky, Ring
214. Sisters, Kick, Hands
218. Hammer, Master, Mat
219. Hot, Fish, Bell


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2015)

214 is Scissor, isn't it?

Scissor Sisters
Scissor Kick
Scissor Hands


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 21, 2015)

That's right, Scissorhands like Edward. One more point to you, Adamantoise!

New one at the bottom... it's a bit of a stretch since the answer isn't strictly a word, not in English at least. But I'm not using foreign languages. Eh, I'll stop talking now, try your best.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
179. ADD, GM, DS
180. (answer to 177), Book, (answer to 179)
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
213. Broken, Pinky, Ring
218. Hammer, Master, Mat
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 22, 2015)

Way to go on #214, Adamantoise! :bow: I never heard of Scissor Sisters, but then I don't get out much. 

I'm going to take a stab at #179 and guess that the answer is "M."
(MADD as in Mothers Against Drunk Driving; MGM as in Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer, and DSM as in Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders)

Also, I think #213 is "promise." (broken promise, pinky promise, and promise ring)


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 22, 2015)

Holy Moley, MsBrightside, that looks convincing!



Is there any chance that 213 could be Promise?

Broken Promise (a political act), Pinky Promise (or pinky swear, hooking pinkies with another person to 'cement' a promise), and Promise Ring (kind of an engaged-to-get-engaged-soon ring).


Edit: I think I was typing my post when msbrightside had her lightbulb moment.


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 22, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Is there any chance that 213 could be Promise?
> 
> Broken Promise (a political act), Pinky Promise (or pinky swear, hooking pinkies with another person to 'cement' a promise), and Promise Ring (kind of an engaged-to-get-engaged-soon ring).
> 
> ...


Jinx! I'd like to say "great minds think alike," but speaking for myself it's more accurate to say I just spend way too much time staring at these puzzles when I should be doing other things.


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 22, 2015)

Yay, someone got my weird initial one! 179 is M, for exactly those reasons!

And 213 is promise, good job both of you.

My girlfriend suggested 204 might be Back, and I think she might be on to something.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Chalk
180. (answer to 177), Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
218. Hammer, Master, Mat
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 23, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Yay, someone got my weird initial one! 179 is M, for exactly those reasons!
> 
> And 213 is promise, good job both of you.


 
Thanks! 

And I'm :bounce: that someone tried to guess one of the puzzles I submitted.



> _My girlfriend suggested 204 might be Back, and I think she might be on to something_.


 
"Back" is an excellent guess! It works really well with "Paper" and "Horse", but the word I was thinking of creates something a little more unique together with "Wheel", unless there's some kind of band I don't know about named "Back Wheel" or "Wheel Back" or something like that.  However, Google informs me that a wheel back is a term for a certain kind of chair, so I agree with you that she was on to something.


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 24, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> "Back" is an excellent guess! It works really well with "Paper" and "Horse", but the word I was thinking of creates something a little more unique together with "Wheel", unless there's some kind of band I don't know about named "Back Wheel" or "Wheel Back" or something like that.  However, Google informs me that a wheel back is a term for a certain kind of chair, so I agree with you that she was on to something.



We were just thinking of "back wheel", as in a wheel that is not a front wheel. But if not Back, how about Work, for Paperwork, Workhorse, and Wheelwork(s)?

Changing one word in 177, adding one new one.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
168. Stone, R, Daily
174. Free, Adam, Pole
177. Line, Live, Jet
180. (answer to 177), Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
195. Up, Down, Double 
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
204. Paper, Horse, Wheel
218. Hammer, Master, Mat
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
221. Double, Jelly, Quest


----------



## Tad (Apr 24, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> We were just thinking of "back wheel", as in a wheel that is not a front wheel. But if not Back, how about Work, for Paperwork, Workhorse, and Wheelwork(s)?
> 
> Seeing 'horse' made my brain jump to 'house. (Paper House was a film, House Work is what some of us might be avoiding by looking at these puzzles, and wheel house is where you steer a boat from). So two guesses on that one now.


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 24, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> We were just thinking of "back wheel", as in a wheel that is not a front wheel. But if not Back, how about Work, for Paperwork, Workhorse, and Wheelwork(s)?


 


Tad said:


> Seeing 'horse' made my brain jump to 'house. (Paper House was a film, House Work is what some of us might be avoiding by looking at these puzzles, and wheel house is where you steer a boat from). So two guesses on that one now.


 
Wow--those are both great guesses! I think you each deserve a point for coming up with something that fits all 3 words so well. :happy:

Neither of those words is what I was going for, though, so I'm going to add a 4th clue: 

#204 Paper, Horse, Wheel, Leaf


----------



## Tad (Apr 24, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Wow--those are both great guesses! I think you each deserve a point for coming up with something that fits all 3 words so well. :happy:
> 
> Neither of those words is what I was going for, though, so I'm going to add a 4th clue:
> 
> #204 Paper, Horse, Wheel, Leaf



In which case, I'm thinking "fly" (fly paper -- something used to catch flies, horse fly -- a fly you really want to catch because their bites are nasty, fly wheel - used to store kinetic energy, fly leaf - a blank page in the front or back of a book)


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 24, 2015)

Tad said:


> In which case, I'm thinking "fly" (fly paper -- something used to catch flies, horse fly -- a fly you really want to catch because their bites are nasty, fly wheel - used to store kinetic energy, fly leaf - a blank page in the front or back of a book)


 
Wow--it didn't take you long to figure out on the second try! :bow:

Yes, that's the word I was going for, even though your previous guess and Penny's worked just as well (if not better) for the original 3 words.


----------



## Tad (Apr 27, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 195. Up, Down, Double



I received an off-thread hint to the effect that, given my nationality, I should be able to solve this one -- a hint that made it completely obvious that the answer is 'Double.' (A 'double-double' ordered at Tim Hortons -- the unofficial Canadian national coffee and donut chain -- is a coffee with two cream and two sugar. It is such a stock phrase that it gets used as short hand in comedy and the like).


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like you're on a roll, Tad!

I'm going to jump on that new clue for #177 and guess that the answer is "stream". (streamline, live stream, and jet stream).

I'd never heard of "chalk streams" but looked them up on Wikipedia. Even if that's not the right answer, it's good to learn something new!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 27, 2015)

Tad said:


> I received an off-thread hint to the effect that, given my nationality, I should be able to solve this one -- a hint that made it completely obvious that the answer is 'Double.'



An off-thread hint that also appeared (obliquely) in posts 350 and 361. 

And you're right, eh? Beauty.


----------



## Tad (Apr 27, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> An off-thread hint thay also appeared (obliquely) in posts 350 and 361.



Shhhhh, let's not talk about my 'reading for detail' skills


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2015)

Long shot guess on 124: 
Head, Down, Ace = rated

-Acerated describes long narrow leaved, 
-down-rated is what should happen to this guess if we had an up and down voting system, and 
-head rated describes the amount of hydraulic head a turbine is rated for, as in this one is cheap but it is only head rated for 3 metres and youll have more than that during the spring flood if you dont add a sluice gate.

I guess Im not done with weak guesses:
179. ADD, GM, DS = O

ADDO is an Assistant Deputy Director of Operations
GMO is genetically modified organism
DSO has at least a couple of dozen answers, including Days Sales Outstanding (how long it takes a business to get their money) and Diablo Swing Orchestra (a Swedish band), and Distinguished Service Order (British military decoration)



Happenstance said:


> 124. Head, Down, Ace
> 168. Stone, R, Daily
> 174. Free, Adam, Pole
> 177. Line, Live, Jet
> ...


----------



## mulrooney13 (May 1, 2015)

Just saw this game so figured I'd jump in.

218. Lock?


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2015)

mulrooney13 said:


> Just saw this game so figured I'd jump in.
> 
> 218. Lock?



Tradition says to spell it all out.....but yes, that is it


----------



## mulrooney13 (May 1, 2015)

D'oh! My bad.


----------



## mulrooney13 (May 2, 2015)

Could 168 be "grind"?

You put your nose to the grindstone.
Grindr is an app for gay men.
The daily grind is what I'm looking forward to avoiding this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Happenstance (May 2, 2015)

Welcome to the game, Mulrooney! 168 is definitely Grind, well done.

124 is not Rated, and 179 is not O, but that one had already been solved!

And 177 is Stream, one more point for Ms. Brightside, and now all the pieces are in place for 180.

-----

124. Head, Down, Ace
174. Free, Adam, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
221. Double, Jelly, Quest


----------



## mulrooney13 (May 2, 2015)

SCARF!

Head scarf
Scarf down
Scarface!

I thought it was tone at first, too.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 2, 2015)

mulrooney13 said:


> SCARF!
> 
> Head scarf
> Scarf down
> ...


 
#124 was Penny's puzzle, so IDK for sure if you're right or not, but either way that's brilliant!

If it's correct, you've solved one from back in November. :bow:


----------



## Happenstance (May 2, 2015)

Yes, that's it. I knew someone would get it eventually!


----------



## Happenstance (May 2, 2015)

Okay, let me guess one... is 201 Mac? As in MacAdam (a surname), Big Mac (a sandwich) and Tarmac (a place on the ground for flying things)?

More new puzzles at the bottom.

-----

174. Free, Adam, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
201. Adam, Big, Tar 
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
221. Double, Jelly, Quest

222. Dry, Coach, O
223. Wash, Noise, Out
224. Neighbourhood, Dog, Out
225. River, Water, Out
226. (answer to 223), (answer to 224), (answer to 225)


----------



## MsBrightside (May 2, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Okay, let me guess one... is 201 Mac? As in MacAdam (a surname), Big Mac (a sandwich) and Tarmac (a place on the ground for flying things)?
> 
> More new puzzles at the bottom.


Yeah!! Another one for Penny! 

I confess I was thinking of macadam the paving material, but I think it was named after the guy who developed it, so it amounts to the same thing. 

Also, yay for new puzzles! :happy:


----------



## mulrooney13 (May 3, 2015)

223. "White" whitewash, white noise, white out
224. "Watch" neighborhood watch, watchdog, "watch out!"


----------



## mulrooney13 (May 6, 2015)

I'm stuck. Anyone else have any guesses for the ones still on the board?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2015)

mulrooney13 said:


> I'm stuck. Anyone else have any guesses for the ones still on the board?


Sure. 

*Churl.*


(One never know, do one?)


Seriously, though, the only one I even have a chance at is 187 -- which I posted. :doh:

Two of them are songs, one is a beverage, and one is a mode of conveyance.


Nice to have you aboard! You seem to have a knack for this.


----------



## Happenstance (May 11, 2015)

Mulrooney got two more, somebody give him a cookie.

-----

174. Free, Adam, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
221. Double, Jelly, Quest
222. Dry, Coach, O
225. River, Water, Out
226. White, Watch, (answer to 225)

227. Work, Adams, Eye
228. Stone, Dog, Jacket


----------



## Happenstance (May 11, 2015)

174 edited, two new ones added

-----

174. Free, Mask, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
221. Double, Jelly, Quest
222. Dry, Coach, O
225. River, Water, Out
226. White, Watch, (answer to 225)
227. Work, Adams, Eye
228. Stone, Dog, Jacket

229. First, In, Play
230. Feet, Days, Jack


----------



## Tad (May 11, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 230. Feet, Days, Jack



I was 'happy' to see how easy this one was! (Happy Feet, the penguin movie / Happy Days, the TV show with The Fonz / Happy Jack, a song by The Who....which is now stuck in my head :doh: )


----------



## MsBrightside (May 12, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Mulrooney got two more, somebody give him a cookie.


Good job, mulrooney! Here's your cookie. 








Tad said:


> I was 'happy' to see how easy this one was! (Happy Feet, the penguin movie / Happy Days, the TV show with The Fonz / Happy Jack, a song by The Who....which is now stuck in my head :doh: )


I'm happy you got another one!

And I am going to guess that #228 is "yellow". (Yellowstone, Yellow Dog, and yellow jacket)


----------



## luvmybhm (May 12, 2015)

227 is patch

patch work, patch adams (movie), eye patch

is 221 vision? 

double vision, jellyvision (game producer), vision quest (movie)


----------



## Happenstance (May 13, 2015)

All correct! 1 for Tad, 1 for Ms. Brightside, and 2 for luvmybhm!

One new puzzle at the bottom.
Edit: make that two.

-----

174. Free, Mask, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
225. River, Water, Out
226. White, Watch, (answer to 225)
229. First, In, Play

231. Long, Tab, Switcher
232. Pick, Monster, Book


----------



## FreeThinker (May 13, 2015)

Could 229 be *Time*?

First Time (as in _'the'_ first time, subject of many a song), In Time (accomplished before a deadline), and Play Time / Playtime (which, according to Red Foreman, is _OVER!_)


maybe?


----------



## Happenstance (May 14, 2015)

Oh no. FreeThinker, your answer totally works, and it just wasn't the one I had in mind. Hopefully there aren't too many correct answers for that one...


----------



## Happenstance (May 14, 2015)

Is 202 Moon? Paper Moon is a song, Moonstone is a mineral, and Mooneye is a fish.

In spite of the clues for 187, I can't get past Dog, Cow, or Russian, which are all clearly wrong answers.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 14, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Is 202 Moon? Paper Moon is a song, Moonstone is a mineral, and Mooneye is a fish.
> 
> In spite of the clues for 187, I can't get past Dog, Cow, or Russian, which are all clearly wrong answers.


 
Great guess but I had something else in mind. I've never heard of a mooneye; but, oddly enough, one of the answers I was thinking of for this one is a fish, too!

I have to admit that Dog or Cow didn't cross my mind, but I also tried to shoehorn Russian into fitting that one. 

And way to go on #221 and 227, LMB!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 14, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> In spite of the clues for 187, I can't get past Dog, Cow, or Russian, which are all clearly wrong answers.





MsBrightside said:


> I have to admit that Dog or Cow didn't cross my mind, but I also tried to shoehorn Russian into fitting that one.




Keep at it! I'm sure it will come to you in a blinding flash (as Vicki Gabereau used to say).


----------



## Happenstance (May 15, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Great guess but I had something else in mind. I've never heard of a mooneye; but, oddly enough, one of the answers I was thinking of
> for this one is a fish, too!



Oh! Wall! Walleye is a fish, then there is Wallpaper and Stonewall (Thomas Jackson, or a famous gay rebellion).

Two more, one of them kind of breaks the rules. Then again, so does one of the last two I posted. Oh well.

-----

174. Free, Mask, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
202. Paper, Stone, Eye 
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
225. River, Water, Out
226. White, Watch, (answer to 225)
229. First, In, Play
231. Long, Tab, Switcher
232. Pick, Monster, Book

233. Silver, Strawberry, Time
234. Challenge, Stick, Girl


----------



## MsBrightside (May 15, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Oh! Wall! Walleye is a fish, then there is Wallpaper and Stonewall (Thomas Jackson, or a famous gay rebellion).
> 
> Two more...


 
Yeah--you got it!! *high fives Penny*

Thanks for the new puzzles, too. :happy:


----------



## FreeThinker (May 15, 2015)

I think 234 is Cinnamon. 

Cinnamon Challenge (dangerous YouTube phenomenon), Cinnamon Stick (well, a cinnamon stick ), and Cinnamon Girl (a Neil Young song).


----------



## MsBrightside (May 15, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> I think 234 is Cinnamon.
> 
> Cinnamon Challenge (dangerous YouTube phenomenon), Cinnamon Stick (well, a cinnamon stick ), and Cinnamon Girl (a Neil Young song).


 
Sounds good to me, FT!

Penny: since you hinted that one of the new ones might break the rules, I'm going to guess that #233 is "quick/quik". (quicksilver, the kids' drink Strawberry Quik, and the Apple media player QuickTime).


----------



## Happenstance (May 15, 2015)

I think I took longer to come up with those two than it took you two to solve them.

-----

174. Free, Mask, Pole
180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
225. River, Water, Out
226. White, Watch, (answer to 225)
229. First, In, Play
231. Long, Tab, Switcher
232. Pick, Monster, Book


----------



## MsBrightside (May 16, 2015)

Yay for correct guesses!

Could #174 be "ski"? (the Microsoft game SkiFree, ski mask, and ski pole)

And a few more puzzles:
235. Gene, Green, Grace
236. Do, Virus, Extra
237. Woman, Pole, Walk
238. Black, Chuck, Goose
239. Notebook, Perm, Galaxy
240. Eye, Rocks, Corn
241. Boot, End, Ate
242. See, Tooth, Dust
243. Crawl, Jam, Bar
244. Scarlet, Man, Cover


----------



## Happenstance (May 16, 2015)

Yes it is! The old clue was Adam, for the somewhat common (?) surname Adamski.

Thanks for new puzzles! On first glance, I am pretty sure 238 is three types of Berry, the Blackberry (also those fruity phones), the ChuckBerry (what the Beatles said they were under the influence of) and the Gooseberry (what you don't want to step on when there are geese nearby).


----------



## MsBrightside (May 16, 2015)

Yay! Adamski never crossed my mind, so that one totally threw me off the scent. 

You're right, of course! I never knew that about the Beatles, even though I used to live in St. Louis, and we heard an awful lot about Chuck Berry because he lived nearby in Wentzville.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2015)

Is #237 'Cat'? Cat Woman, Cat Walk, Polecat.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 16, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> Is #237 'Cat'? Cat Woman, Cat Walk, Polecat.


 
Sure is--you are right as usual! :happy:


----------



## MsBrightside (May 17, 2015)

Is #225 "fall"? (Fall River, a town in MA; waterfall, and fall out)

Also, is there another answer for #226 besides "out"?


----------



## Happenstance (May 17, 2015)

225 is indeed Fall!

Is 239 Spiral?

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
231. Long, Tab, Switcher
232. Pick, Monster, Book
235. Gene, Green, Grace
236. Do, Virus, Extra
239. Notebook, Perm, Galaxy
240. Eye, Rocks, Corn
241. Boot, End, Ate
242. See, Tooth, Dust
243. Crawl, Jam, Bar
244. Scarlet, Man, Cover


----------



## MsBrightside (May 19, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 225 is indeed Fall!
> 
> Is 239 Spiral?


 
Yep, right again! 

You're really good at this game. As if you thought it up yourself or something.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 20, 2015)

Could 235 be Kelly? Gene Kelly (actor/dancer), Kelly Green (a colour or a comic-book detective), and Grace Kelly (actress, I think. Didn't she marry into the Monaco royalty?)

Also, I'm thinking 244 could be Letter. (Scarlet Letter, denoting an adulteress), Letterman (soon-to-be erstwhile talk-show host, or a type of sweater), and Cover Letter (preamble to a resumé).


----------



## MsBrightside (May 20, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Could 235 be Kelly? Gene Kelly (actor/dancer), Kelly Green (a colour or a comic-book detective), and Grace Kelly (actress, I think. Didn't she marry into the Monaco royalty?)
> 
> Also, I'm thinking 244 could be Letter. (Scarlet Letter, denoting an adulteress), Letterman (soon-to-be erstwhile talk-show host, or a type of sweater), and Cover Letter (preamble to a resumé).


 
Right on both counts!

Meanwhile we all still appear to be stuck on #187.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 20, 2015)

w00t!

*boogies down*


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 225 is indeed Fall!
> 242. See, Tooth, Dust



I was stumped on the others, but I "saw" this one right away (see-saw is a teeter-totter, sawtooth is a series of sharp angular edges, and sawdust is what happened when I looked in the corners of my son's bedroom, errrr, I mean what you get when you saw wood!)

I'll add one more:

Honey, Line, Point

ETA: withdrew the 2nd one -- I'd momentarily forgotten that the solution had to be an actual word.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 20, 2015)

187. Black, White, Ball

Is this one 'Gold'? Black Gold is slang for Oil, White Gold is a type of gold...the last one I'm unsure of.

231. Long, Tab, Switcher

I'm really unsure about it, but I think it may be 'Pitch'.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 20, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> 187. Black, White, Ball
> 
> Is this one 'Gold'? Black Gold is slang for Oil, White Gold is a type of gold...the last one I'm unsure of.



Nice try but, alas, no.

I didn't think this one would be so tricky. Keep at it, folks. I just know you can do it.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 20, 2015)

Tad said:


> I was stumped on the others, but I "saw" this one right away (see-saw is a teeter-totter, sawtooth is a series of sharp angular edges, and sawdust is what happened when I looked in the corners of my son's bedroom, errrr, I mean what you get when you saw wood!)


 
You're absolutely right--good job on spotting that so quickly! Whereas I took a pathetically long time to get your sawdust pun.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 21, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> ...I took a pathetically long time to get your sawdust pun.



Don't feel too bad...I didn't get it until you pointed it out. :huh:


Oh, and *Tad*: :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 22, 2015)

187. Black, White, Ball 

Paint?


----------



## Happenstance (May 24, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> 231. Long, Tab, Switcher
> 
> I'm really unsure about it, but I think it may be 'Pitch'.



It's not Pitch, but I kind of see where you got that, maybe? Keep trying!

I have a couple guesses:
240 is Pop, for Popeye, Pop Rocks, and Popcorn, which might describe a Saturday morning of my childhood where I was left alone to make my own breakfast.
243 is Space, for Crawlspace, Space Jam, and Spacebar, which might describe a Saturday morning when I climbed between the walls with my laptop and pirated a 1996 film.
187 I am tempted to say is completely unsolvable because for all three words there are about a billion two-word phrases you could make with them. That said, I will most unconfidently guess Hawk, for Blackhawk (a plane), White Hawk (a bird), and Ball Hawk (a talented athlete in ball-related sports)

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
231. Long, Tab, Switcher
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
240. Eye, Rocks, Corn
241. Boot, End, Ate
243. Crawl, Jam, Bar
245. Honey, Line, Point


----------



## MsBrightside (May 25, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I have a couple guesses:
> 240 is Pop, for Popeye, Pop Rocks, and Popcorn, which might describe a Saturday morning of my childhood where I was left alone to make my own breakfast.
> 243 is Space, for Crawlspace, Space Jam, and Spacebar, which might describe a Saturday morning when I climbed between the walls with my laptop and pirated a 1996 film.


Yes and yes! 

LOL at your Saturday morning scenarios. The first one in particular doesn't sound that far-fetched--I've never met a kid that didn't like popcorn or Pop Rocks. 

By the way, you, FreeThinker, Tad, and Adamantoise have now handily solved all of the puzzles I contributed except for #236 and 241. I have complete confidence that someone will solve #241, but I'm not sure about #236--it's pretty evil. The second clue requires some fairly specialized knowledge of viruses (I admit that I have what might be considered an unfair advantage in that area) or an online search engine, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 25, 2015)

Back to make a couple of guesses:

For #231: "oo" (oolong, taboo, and switcheroo)

And could #219 be "bar"? (the adware application HotBar, barfish aka yellow bass, and barbell)


----------



## FreeThinker (May 25, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> 187. Black, White, Ball
> 
> Paint?


*HEY!*

Not my answer, but very elegant in its simplicity. If anything to do with paintball can be called elegant, that is. 



Happenstance said:


> 187 I am tempted to say is completely unsolvable because for all three words there are about a billion two-word phrases you could make with them. That said, I will most unconfidently guess Hawk, for Blackhawk (a plane), White Hawk (a bird), and Ball Hawk (a talented athlete in ball-related sports)



I'm tempted to give you this just because th SR-71 Blackhawk is such a cool plane. 



The actual answer, however, is faster and more powerful.


----------



## Happenstance (May 25, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Back to make a couple of guesses:
> 
> For #231: "oo" (oolong, taboo, and switcheroo)
> 
> And could #219 be "bar"? (the adware application HotBar, barfish aka yellow bass, and barbell)



Correct for 231, but not 219. 219 is one of the tougher ones I've ever come up with.

Four more at the bottom, not my finest work, but have fun.

Oh, and you asked before and I didn't answer: of course there is an answer to 226 other than 'Out'! Originally I wanted to make it so that the three first-level clues would have one word in common with each of the two others, but where no one word would work for all three except the answer to the second-level puzzle. This was about as hard to create as it sounds.

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point

246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports
249. On, Even, Cat


----------



## MsBrightside (May 27, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Correct for 231, but not 219. 219 is one of the tougher ones I've ever come up with.


Drat! The only other thing that comes to mind is Taco. 

A couple more guesses: 
Is #226 Tower? (the White Tower in London, watch tower, and Tower Fall in Yellowstone)

And I think #249 is Stevens. (Stevenson, Even Stevens, and Cat Stevens)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 27, 2015)

#247 could be 'power'? Power Lift, Man Power, High Power?


----------



## Happenstance (May 28, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Drat! The only other thing that comes to mind is Taco.
> 
> A couple more guesses:
> Is #226 Tower? (the White Tower in London, watch tower, and Tower Fall in Yellowstone)
> ...



You got 249, but 226 is not Tower (those are two places I haven't heard of), and 219 is not Taco.



Adamantoise said:


> #247 could be 'power'? Power Lift, Man Power, High Power?



This works, but isn't what I had in mind. Maybe these words are too generic? We shall see!

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports


----------



## FreeThinker (May 29, 2015)

I believe 247 could be *Chair*. 

Lift Chair or Chair Lift (a chair that raises and lowers to aid sitting and getting up, or a device that hauls skiers to the top of a hill where they can plummet to their doom, respectively), Chairman (such as the blue-eyed Francis Albert), and High Chair (what Mel Brooks was sitting in during the flashback towards the end of High Anxiety). 



If not, then it must be ampersand.


----------



## Happenstance (May 29, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> I believe 247 could be *Chair*.



Chair is correct!

Just one more new one today.

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports

250. Double, Pork, Roll


----------



## FreeThinker (May 30, 2015)

_Yesss!_ *fist pump*

I've added some new ones, too. 



-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports
250. Double, Pork, Roll

251. Purple, Stick, Coat
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
253. Turn, Haul, Boat
254. (187), (252), (253)
255. Grand, Accordion, Man
256. Guitar, Clef, Contra
257. (254), (255), (256)


----------



## MsBrightside (May 31, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> I believe 247 could be *Chair*.
> 
> Lift Chair or Chair Lift (a chair that raises and lowers to aid sitting and getting up, or a device that hauls skiers to the top of a hill where they can plummet to their doom, respectively), Chairman (such as the blue-eyed Francis Albert), and High Chair (what Mel Brooks was sitting in during the flashback towards the end of High Anxiety).
> 
> ...


Good job, FT  

Somehow it's hard to think of Frank Sinatra as a Francis. 

Also, since I check in here so frequently, I get to be one of the first ones to jump on some of the new clues:
#250 = Belly (double belly, pork belly, belly roll)
#253 = U


----------



## MattB (May 31, 2015)

#256- Bass (Guitar, Clef, Contra)

So I finally 'get' this thread...


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Good job, FT
> 
> Somehow it's hard to think of Frank Sinatra as a Francis.



I'm okay with the Francis. It's the 'Albert' that keeps me up at night. 




> #253 = U



Not only eerily quick, but completely correct!

Congratulations.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2015)

MattB said:


> #256- Bass (Guitar, Clef, Contra)



Holy Moley! :shocked:

You are spot-on.



> So I finally 'get' this thread...



I'll say!


----------



## MsBrightside (May 31, 2015)

MattB said:


> #256- Bass (Guitar, Clef, Contra)
> 
> So I finally 'get' this thread...


Good! Kick off your shoes and stay a while; I'm sure Penny will be glad you dropped in. :happy:


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2015)

Could 219 be *White*?

White Hot (metal that has been heated beyond red hot so that it appears to glow white, or a song by Red Rider), Whitefish (a kind of fish), and Whitebell (a kind of flower, much like a bluebell, but of a different colour. Yes, colo*u*r).


I've updated the list to reflect the two very rapid correct answers, and added a few new puzzles at the end. Have at it!



------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports
250. Double, Pork, Roll
251. Purple, Stick, Coat
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
255. Grand, Accordion, Man
257. (254), (255), Bass

258. Rigger, Source, Peace
259. Land, Water, (258)
260. Tar, For, Shorty
261. Shut, Order, Scale
262. (259), (260), (261)
263. Wind, Stream, Dial
264. Scout, Out, Fire
265. Black, Bottle, Frost
266. (263), (264), (265)
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)


----------



## MattB (May 31, 2015)

#260.- Get (Tar, For, Shorty)


----------



## FreeThinker (May 31, 2015)

MattB said:


> #260.- Get (Tar, For, Shorty)



"They say the f***in' smog is the f***in' reason for the beautiful f***in' sunsets."



You are correct!

(Which is certainly better than being colorectal any day)


------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports
250. Double, Pork, Roll
251. Purple, Stick, Coat
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
255. Grand, Accordion, Man
257. (254), (255), Bass
258. Rigger, Source, Peace
259. Land, Water, (258)
261. Shut, Order, Scale
262. (259), Get, (261)
263. Wind, Stream, Dial
264. Scout, Out, Fire
265. Black, Bottle, Frost
266. (263), (264), (265)
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow--that's a lot of puzzles, FreeThinker! Thanks for helping to keep us busy. 

More guesses:
#258 = Out (outrigger, outsource, peace out)
#261 = Up (shut up, order up, upscale)
#265 = Jack (Jack Black/blackjack, bottle jack, Jack Frost)
#269 = Red (_Red Road_, Red Queen, red wine)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 1, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> #258 = Out (outrigger, outsource, peace out)
> #261 = Up (shut up, order up, upscale)
> #265 = Jack (Jack Black/blackjack, bottle jack, Jack Frost)
> #269 = Red (_Red Road_, Red Queen, red wine)



Jumpin' Jeezlybobs!

*You are *mostly *correct!*


While your answer works for 269, Red Road never occurred to me...and somehow that makes your answer..._wrong_...? :huh:

This world is not fair. :really sad:


However, .75 rounds up to 1, so we'll just count your score as perfect! 



------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
247. Lift, Man, High
248. Co, Vo, Sports
250. Double, Pork, Roll
251. Purple, Stick, Coat
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
255. Grand, Accordion, Man
257. (254), (255), Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
263. Wind, Stream, Dial
264. Scout, Out, Fire
266. (263), (264), Jack
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2015)

263 is Up? Wind-up (a toy, or an action that aggravates someone), Upstream, and Dial-up (Internet).


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 3, 2015)

I think 251 is Rain (Purple Rain, Rainstick, Raincoat) and 255 is Piano (Grand Piano, Piano Accordion, Piano Man).



MsBrightside said:


> #250 = Belly





FreeThinker said:


> Could 219 be *White*?



Both of these are perfectly valid guesses that just aren't what I had in mind. If this were The Price is Right I'd be playing that sad trombone sound effect about now.

Also, welcome to my silly word puzzles, MattB!

------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
250. Double, Pork, Roll
251. Purple, Stick, Coat
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
255. Grand, Accordion, Man
257. (254), (255), Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
263. Wind, Stream, Dial
264. Scout, Out, Fire
266. (263), (264), Jack
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 4, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't see this before: I believe 222 is *Canada*. 

Canada Dry (a brand of ginger ale), Coach Canada (a bus line...and I think there might also be one called Canada Coach), and O Canada (what Americans say when reminded there's a country to the north of them )





Adamantoise said:


> 263 is Up? Wind-up (a toy, or an action that aggravates someone), Upstream, and Dial-up (Internet).



Yup: Up. 

Congratulations!



Happenstance said:


> I think 251 is Rain (Purple Rain, Rainstick, Raincoat) and 255 is Piano (Grand Piano, Piano Accordion, Piano Man).



And you would be correct in thinking so. 

Nicely done!



------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
222. Dry, Coach, O
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
250. Double, Pork, Roll
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
264. Scout, Out, Fire
266. Up, (264), Jack
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)


----------



## MattB (Jun 5, 2015)

226- Out? (White, Watch, Fall) 

250- Barrel? (Double, Pork, Roll)


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 8, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this before: I believe 222 is *Canada*.



Naturally! I made that one just for you.



MattB said:


> 226- Out? (White, Watch, Fall)
> 
> 250- Barrel? (Double, Pork, Roll)



Barrel for 250 is correct.

Out for 226... technically correct. However, that one was made from three other puzzles, all of which had 'Out' as one of the clues. So I am looking for something else.

------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
245. Honey, Line, Point
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
264. Scout, Out, Fire
266. Up, (264), Jack
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 8, 2015)

MattB said:


> 226- Out? (White, Watch, Fall)
> 
> 250- Barrel? (Double, Pork, Roll)


 
Ooh, Barrel looks really good for #250, Matt; we need Penny to confirm, but I have a feeling you nailed it!

There's no way you could know this without looking back on pp. 17 and 18 of this thread, but #226 was a nested puzzle and "out" was a clue in all 3 of the puzzles that preceded it. So you're absolutely right, but Penny says there is another answer.



I think #245 might be Dew (honeydew, as in melon; DEW Line, as in the Cold War-era radar system; and dew point)

I already made one wild (wrong ) guess for #226 but here's another: Sky (the Vampire Weekend song "White Sky," the astronomical term skywatch, and the James Bond movie _SkyFall_)

Edit: Oops--crossposted with Penny! Carry on!


----------



## Tad (Jun 9, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I think #245 might be Dew (honeydew, as in melon; DEW Line, as in the Cold War-era radar system; and dew point)



You dew be right!


----------



## Tad (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll offer up a new one. 

272 act, mild, dish

and just a thought--would it make sense to note beside puzzles who wrote them, just in case a solution gets offered and no confirmation, it is easier to know who to ping?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> I believe 222 is *Canada*.





Happenstance said:


> Naturally! I made that one just for you.



Aw, shucks! :blush:

(or MattB or Tad, I imagine)





Tad said:


> You dew be right!



Do you make sure you have a pun ready for each solution before posting the puzzles? 

('cause that would just be too cool!)




Also, I don't know weather or not you folks noticed, but 254 offers a back door to the solution for 187. 257 may in turn (or out-of-turn, technically) also help you with 254. Just trying not to make your burden any heavier. 


------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
264. Scout, Out, Fire
266. Up, (264), Jack
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 15, 2015)

#264 = Camp? Camp-Out, Camp-Fire, Camp-Scout.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 15, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> #264 = Camp? Camp-Out, Camp-Fire, Camp-Scout.



Actually, I was thinking Scout Camp, but yes!

Good jaerb!


------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
266. Up, Camp, Jack
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), (266), (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 15, 2015)

Now that Tom has kindly solved #264, :happy: I think that #266 might be Boot. (Boot Up, like a computer, Boot Camp, and Jackboot).


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 15, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Now that Tom has kindly solved #264, :happy: I think that #266 might be Boot. (Boot Up, like a computer, Boot Camp, and Jackboot).



Why, yes. Yes it is. 

Combolations!




------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
226. White, Watch, Fall
229. First, In, Play
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), Boot, (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 16, 2015)

#226 is Snow? Snow White, Snow Watch (?), Snow Fall. Just a thought.


----------



## Tad (Jun 16, 2015)

Apparently headaches make me better at this game?

180. Stream, Book, M -- ing? (streaming, booking, Ming (as in the vase)) Granted 'ing' isn't an actual word, but I do like how it fits...

226. White, Watch, Fall --alternatively, if Adamantoise doesn't already have it: night? (white night aka nuit blanche, is an all night festival, Night Watch is a famous painting, nightfall is dusk)

229. First, In, Play -- mate? (first mate, inmate, playmate)

259. Land, Water, Out --Fall? (landfall, waterfall, to fall-out, a phrase being replaced by 'unfriend'


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 16, 2015)

226 is problematic because everything works. Let's change white to blue and see how you do.

180 is not 'ing', the answer is a full, proper word. I know I've broken this rule before but I did not with this one.

229 is Mate! Well done, Tad!

I'm going to guess that 267 is Face, for Face Time, Face Off, and Happy Face.

Three more at the bottom.

------

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
226. Blue, Watch, Fall
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), Boot, (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish

273. Box, Stand, Town
274. Win, Sha, Jones
275. Mild, Cash, Sin


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 16, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I already made one wild (wrong ) guess for #226 but here's another: Sky (the Vampire Weekend song "White Sky," the astronomical term skywatch, and the James Bond movie _SkyFall_)


 
Penny, I brought this up again because I'm not sure if you saw it before. IDK if it's right, but Blue Sky/Sky Blue seems to work, too. 

Also, I think # 274 is Dow (Window, Shadow, and Dow Jones).

And Tad: Good job, mate! (This would sound better if I were Paul Hogan, but what can you do? )


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 16, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Penny, I brought this up again because I'm not sure if you saw it before. IDK if it's right, but Blue Sky/Sky Blue seems to work, too.



Augh, no, forget it, 226 no longer exists.

And Dow is correct for 274.

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
187. Black, White, Ball
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. (187), (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
259. Land, Water, Out
262. (259), Get, Up
267. Time, Off, Happy
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. (267), (268), (269)
271. (262), Boot, (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish
273. Box, Stand, Town
275. Mild, Cash, Sin


----------



## MattB (Jun 16, 2015)

187. Black, White, Ball- Could this answer be "lightning"?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 17, 2015)

Tad said:


> Apparently headaches make me better at this game?
> 
> 259. Land, Water, Out --Fall? (landfall, waterfall, to fall-out, a phrase being replaced by 'unfriend'



Correct! I had been thinking more along the lines of Chernobyl with fallout, but as you so often do, you provided a valid and unexpected alternative. 

I hope your headache has subsided. 



Happenstance said:


> I'm going to guess that 267 is Face, for Face Time, Face Off, and Happy Face.



Well, look at you! Yes, face is the answer!

The crowd goes wild...quietly (in deference to the cephalalgia-stricken Tad). 



> 273. Box, Stand, Town



Er, any chance 273 could be *News*?

Newsbox (a self-serve, coin-collecting box that dispenses newspapers--like the the one Steve McQueen thumped in Bullitt to get his Sunday edition), Newsstand (generally a sidewalk booth from which a proprietor sells periodicals--much like the one at the coincidence-ridden intersection in Watchmen), and Town News (local events which might be announced by a Town Crier). 





MattB said:


> 187. Black, White, Ball- Could this answer be "lightning"?




*YES! ​*
You, good sir, are correct. 



Happenstance said:


> Augh, no, forget it, 226 no longer exists.



But...but...What _was_ it? :bounce:



Good job, everyone! At this rate, you just may solve all my puzzles before I forget what the answers are!


And it fuzzes my peach that I'm unable to rep anyone in this thread right now!



-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug
254. Lightning, (252), U
257. (254), Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
268. Rum, Joint, Meat
269. Road, Queen, Wine
270. Face, (268), (269)
271. (262), Boot, (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish
273. Box, Stand, Town
275. Mild, Cash, Sin


----------



## MattB (Jun 19, 2015)

269. Road, Queen, Wine

Could we be looking at...'ice'?


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 22, 2015)

*262. Fall, Get, Up down?
268. Rum, Joint, Meat ball?
*


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 22, 2015)

Could #252 be Beer? (Labatt Blue Beer, Beer Ball, and Beer Mug)

If so, #254 could be Bolt (Lightning Bolt_--_whether or not this is correct thanks to Matt B for finally solving #187!_--_Bolt Beer, and U-bolt)

Or maybe I'm just thirsty.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 23, 2015)

MattB said:


> 269. Road, Queen, Wine
> 
> Could we be looking at...'ice'?



Ice cold, man! Ice cold! You got them mad Red Army skills!



luvmybhm said:


> *262. Fall, Get, Up down?
> 268. Rum, Joint, Meat ball?
> *



262 is not down, but you totally nailed 268 with ball. Conflagrations!



MsBrightside said:


> Could #252 be Beer? (Labatt Blue Beer, Beer Ball, and Beer Mug)
> 
> If so, #254 could be Bolt (Lightning Bolt_--_whether or not this is correct thanks to Matt B for finally solving #187!_--_Bolt Beer, and U-bolt)
> 
> Or maybe I'm just thirsty.



Y'know, I never thought of beer for 252. Sorry. 

You have, however, opened up the back door to that one in that 254 is, indeed, Bolt!

This unorthodox approach has made me think about how to format 252. 



Excellent job, everyone! :bow:



-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, *Bolt*
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
270. Face, Ball, Ice
271. (262), Boot, (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish
273. Box, Stand, Town
275. Mild, Cash, Sin


----------



## MattB (Jun 23, 2015)

273. Box, Stand, Town...errrrrrr.....*HAT*?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 23, 2015)

275. Mild, Cash, Sin


*Ew*, that acrid aroma must be the clutch plates slipping in my brain!

Mildew, Cashew, Sinew. 





Devious...


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 25, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Er, any chance 273 could be *News*?





MattB said:


> 273. Box, Stand, Town...errrrrrr.....*HAT*?



Neither of these are correct, I'd argue the 'real' answer is stronger.



FreeThinker said:


> 275. Mild, Cash, Sin
> 
> *Ew*, that acrid aroma must be the clutch plates slipping in my brain!
> 
> Mildew, Cashew, Sinew.



Yes, that's it. Time for a couple new ones.

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
270. Face, Ball, Ice
271. (262), Boot, (270)
272. Act, Mild, Dish
273. Box, Stand, Town

276. Black, Bacon, Pope
277. City, Card, Ba


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 26, 2015)

273...soap?


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 26, 2015)

Any chance #276 is "Francis?" (Black Francis, the erstwhile Pixies frontman; Francis Bacon, and Pope Francis)


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 27, 2015)

276 is Francis, 273 is not soap... I'm not seeing Soaptown or Townsoap


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 27, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 276 is Francis...


 
Yay! 

FreeThinker, is #262 Hard? (Fall Hard,_ Get Hard--_the film _, _and Hard Up)


----------



## MattB (Jun 27, 2015)

277. City, Card, Ba

Could this be 'sin'? Sin City, SIN Card, Basin...


----------



## Happenstance (Jun 28, 2015)

MattB said:


> 277. City, Card, Ba
> 
> Could this be 'sin'? Sin City, SIN Card, Basin...



You are so close the correct answer is now staring you in the face.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 28, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Yay!
> 
> FreeThinker, is #262 Hard? (Fall Hard,_ Get Hard--_the film _, _and Hard Up)



Alas, it is not. 

I've never heard of that film, by the way. A spoof of the Die Hard franchise, or something...er...else?


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 28, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Alas, it is not.
> 
> I've never heard of that film, by the way. A spoof of the Die Hard franchise, or something...er...else?


 
LOL, no! It's a fairly new Will Ferrell film with Kevin Hart. I haven't seen it either; it looks like it has a rather weak plot and lots of racial stereotypes, so probably not my cup of tea. I think the title refers to Will Ferrell's character being toughened up in preparation for a prison sentence.

New guess: Is #246 Bo? (Borat, the fictitious Kazakh journalist, Placebo, and the football/baseball player Bo Jackson)


----------



## MattB (Jun 29, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> You are so close the correct answer is now staring you in the face.



I'm folding under the pressure!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 1, 2015)

270...is it black? Or blue? I've been trying really hard to figure some of these out.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> 270...is it black? Or blue? I've been trying really hard to figure some of these out.


Stick with your first guess. 

Blackface (largely-abandoned practice of having Caucasian actors play characters of African descent), Blackball (to exclude somebody from a place, event, or profession), and Black Ice (what one hopes not to encounter while driving).

With that, you have provided another piece of 271's puzzle. 



Nicely done. :happy:




-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
246. Rat, Place, Jackson
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
272. Act, Mild, Dish
273. Box, Stand, Town
276. Black, Bacon, Pope
277. City, Card, Ba


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 2, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> New guess: Is #246 Bo? (Borat, the fictitious Kazakh journalist, Placebo, and the football/baseball player Bo Jackson)









-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
272. Act, Mild, Dish
273. Box, Stand, Town
277. City, Card, Ba


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2015)

I will give a hint on 272: The answers are all single words (as opposed to two word phrases), that are very different from the clue words (i.e. don’t think &#8216;serving dish’ but more like &#8216;dishevel’, except that the solution is an actual word and &#8216;hevel’ isn’t  )


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 2, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> *Borat meme*


Thanks! 



Tad said:


> I will give a hint on 272: The answers are all single words (as opposed to two word phrases), that are very different from the clue words (i.e. dont think serving dish but more like dishevel, except that the solution is an actual word and hevel isnt  )


Hmm...is it Red? (Redact, Mildred, and Reddish?)


----------



## Tad (Jul 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hmm...is it Red? (Redact, Mildred, and Reddish?)



Apparently the clue may not have been needed, since as soon as anyone gave it a habit d look it fell over . Well done


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2015)

277. City, Card, Ba

Is there an off chance this could be *Sim*?


Sim City (a computer game), Sim Card (somehow makes a cell phone work), and Simba (who I think long ago was an elephant in the Tarzan movies, but now also appears to be a character in The Lion King).


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 10, 2015)

Tad said:


> Apparently the clue may not have been needed, since as soon as anyone gave it a habit d look it fell over . Well done



Uhh...perhaps it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to post and remove all doubt, but...well...I don't get it.  

I want to, though!


----------



## Tad (Jul 10, 2015)

Tad said:


> Apparently the clue may not have been needed, since as soon as anyone gave it a habit d look it fell over . Well done





FreeThinker said:


> Uhh...perhaps it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to post and remove all doubt, but...well...I don't get it.
> 
> I want to, though!



That would be the result of me posting from my phone and not proof reading what auto-correct did with my typos. Should have read ".... since as soon as anyone gave it a hard look it fell over...."


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 12, 2015)

Tad said:


> That would be the result of me posting from my phone and not proof reading what auto-correct did with my typos. Should have read ".... since as soon as anyone gave it a hard look it fell over...."


 
Aw, there goes the idea that it might have been some cool Canadian slang! 

Since Tad provided a clue for #272, it's only fair I do the same for #236: one of the clues is a beer/lager. And unless you're a virologist or read scientific articles about viruses for fun, you'll probably need wiki or some kind of search engine for the virus clue.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 12, 2015)

257 could be player, bolt player is a an open source video player. Player piano or piano player and bass player.

273 could be up, box up to pack or contain, stand up and uptown


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 12, 2015)

220 is dar a word? Gaydar, darfur, Dar Williams

219 taco Hot taco, fish taco taco bell

Edit- I thought of "hot taco" as a spicy taco, but after posting decided to google it. I was thinking perhaps it was a restaurant chain I did not know of (I had never heard of mighty taco before coming to upstate for example). I just want to say the urban dictionary definition of the phrase that came up in googling "hot taco" is *NOT* what I had mind when I suggested that answer. Yeah.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 12, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 257 could be player, bolt player is a an open source video player. Player piano or piano player and bass player.



You're right. It could be. 

It isn't, though. 


Welcome to the thread (and the boards)!


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 14, 2015)

Is #232 Pocket? (pickpocket, Pocket Monster, and pocketbook)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 16, 2015)

248. Co, Vo, Sports

Well, now. That wouldn't be *Bra*, would it?

Cobra (a Stallone pic...or a snake), Bravo (a cheer of approval), and Sports Bra (undergarment / safety equipment).


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 16, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, now. That wouldn't be *Bra*, would it?



Well we know where your mind is.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 16, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Well we know where your mind is.



I'm of two minds on that topic. 


Anyway, time to add a new one:


180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
220. Gay, Fur, Williams
232. Pick, Monster, Book
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
248. Co, Vo, Sports
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
273. Box, Stand, Town
277. City, Card, Ba


278. Ding, Garden, Deer


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 17, 2015)

A bit of a wild guess, but is #180 simply '-ing'? Streaming, Booking, Ming (as in Ming dynasty)?


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 17, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> A bit of a wild guess, but is #180 simply '-ing'? Streaming, Booking, Ming (as in Ming dynasty)?



I could be wrong but I believe the completing portion has to be a word by itself to count. I only went with Dar in one of my answers because it is someone's name. Sim was used and I believe it would also count as a word as shown below.

sim
/s&#618;m/
noun
1.
a computer game which simulates an activity such as playing a sport or flying an aircraft


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 17, 2015)

273. Boom Box, Boom Stand, Boom Town?


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 273 could be up, box up to pack or contain, stand up and uptown



Not Up, but we'll get to this one...



dwesterny said:


> 220 is dar a word? Gaydar, darfur, Dar Williams
> 
> 219 taco Hot taco, fish taco taco bell



Not Taco, but you got Dar.



FreeThinker said:


> 277. City, Card, Ba
> 
> Is there an off chance this could be *Sim*?



Yes...



MsBrightside said:


> Is #232 Pocket? (pickpocket, Pocket Monster, and pocketbook)



...yes...



FreeThinker said:


> 248. Co, Vo, Sports
> Well, now. That wouldn't be *Bra*, would it?



...yes, and...



Adamantoise said:


> A bit of a wild guess, but is #180 simply '-ing'? Streaming, Booking, Ming (as in Ming dynasty)?



It is not -ing. If I ever break the rule about it having to be a word (which I have done), the answer has to be creative in some way.



Adamantoise said:


> 273. Boom Box, Boom Stand, Boom Town?



...yes.

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2015)

241 = Up?

Boot up, end up, ate up


262 Down?
fall down, get down, up down


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 23, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 262 Down?
> fall down, get down, up down



No, but down could easily work as a fourth clue for this puzzle.


The answer will occur to someone, I'm certain.

In the meantime, I'll try to think up an hint.*






*Please bear with me during this recent spate of my use of 'an' as the indefinite article of choice when followed by a noun that starts with 'h'. I'm pretty sure it's just a phase out of which I will grow.**

**Apologies also for the extraordinary lengths to which I often go in order to avoid ending a sentence with a preposition. Again, probably just a phase.***

***Further apologies for the abundance of footnotes. Just a phase? Perhaps.****

****No, 'phase' is not the answer.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 23, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 241 = Up?
> 
> Boot up, end up, ate up


 
Good guess , but I had another answer in mind which can be combined with each of these clues to create an unrelated word or a compound word rather than a two-word phrase. 

Some new puzzles:
#279. Quick, Light, Sub 
#280. Sweet, Pop, Jumps 
#281. Bean, Blue, Old 
#282. Mint, Bell, Black 
#283. Face, Let, Latina
#284. Blue, Honey, Stone 
#285. Gate, Fish, Fall 
#286. Bowl, Hip, Water
#287. Business, Bread, Brass
#288. Bread, Root, Grant
#289. Screen, Worm, Wood 
#290. Stone, Jacket, Fever


----------



## MattB (Jul 23, 2015)

#290. Stone, Jacket, Fever

Yellow...sometimes pronounced 'yella'.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 23, 2015)

MattB said:


> #290. Stone, Jacket, Fever
> 
> Yellow...sometimes pronounced 'yella'.


Yes! 

Something you're likely to hear fairly often in small-town USA.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 26, 2015)

#280. Sweet, Pop, Jumps

Maybe *Tart*?

SweetTart (a kind of candy inscribed with affectionate sayings, playing off the similarity between its name and 'sweetheart'), Pop Tart (a 'toaster pastry'), and Jumpstart (a method for starting Volkswagens or an internet-based site to provide funding for ventures). 


#281. Bean, Blue, Old

How about *Navy*?

Navy Bean (a kind of icky white organic thing that science teachers think will sprout when stuck to the inside of a glass vessel by means of a moist paper towel), Navy Blue (apparently the fashion industry's new black...several times), and Old Navy (a clothing retailer). 


#285. Gate, Fish, Fall

Could be *Water*. 

Watergate (an hotel, or events surrounding that hotel), Fishwater (a 'beverage' consisting of beer and orange juice *shudder*, or, more appetizingly, water in which captive fish perform all their bodily functions), and Waterfall (a vertical river or stream). 


#287. Business, Bread, Brass

I'm thinking *Monkey*. 

Monkey Business (a yacht upon which political aspirations are dashed), Monkey Bread (bread all twisted-up), and Brass Monkey (a brass rack that holds cannonballs). 


#289. Screen, Worm, Wood

Perhaps *Earth*. 

Earthscreen (or Earth Screen -- a device for sifting soil, or something that people on the sun use to protect themselves from the Earth's harmful rays...this one is just a guess because the other two for this puzzle work so well), Earthworm (a slimy creature that lives in soil, only to resurface on sidewalks to get squashed in the rain. May be found in the same environment as navy beans, but is probably more tasty), and Earthwood (a line of acoustic guitar strings made by Ernie Ball. I used to buy these, but have since switched to John Pearse).


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 26, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> #280. Sweet, Pop, Jumps
> 
> Maybe *Tart*?
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of guesses! They're good ones, too , because you got #280, #281, and #287!! *cue applause*

When it came to Monkey Business, I was wondering if anyone else would remember Gary Hart's yacht or just think of questionable behavior in general. Also, I wasn't sure if Canadians eat monkey bread, so I'm glad you got that one. :happy:

I have to admit I was thinking of something else for #285 and 289, though. I've never heard of Fishwater (that does sound rather vile) or Earthwood guitar strings.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 29, 2015)

#289. Screen, Worm, Wood

Hmm...*Silk*?

Silkscreen (a fabric-dyeing technique), Silkworm (I think it's a larva that makes for itself a silky cocoon), and Silkwood (Karen Silkwood was a union activist about whom a move was made). 



I'll solve this one by attrition if need be.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 29, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> #289. Screen, Worm, Wood
> 
> Hmm...*Silk*?
> 
> ...


 
LOL, no need--you got it this time. Another good job, FT!


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 29, 2015)

#284. Blue, Honey, Stone - Moon 
Blue moon, Honeymoon, moonstone

#286. Bowl, Hip, Water
Rose
Rose bowl (game), Rose Hip (fruit) Rosewater (Movie or Kurt Vonnegut character, Elliot)

#282. Mint, Bell, Black 
Pepper
Peppermint, bell pepper, black pepper


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 29, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> #284. Blue, Honey, Stone - Moon
> Blue moon, Honeymoon, moonstone
> 
> #286. Bowl, Hip, Water
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes--you are all too good! 

Here's an updated list of current puzzles (Penny or FT usually do this; so, if I messed it up, please let me know!)

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
236. Do, Virus, Extra
241. Boot, End, Ate
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
279. Quick, Light, Sub 
283. Face, Let, Latina
285. Gate, Fish, Fall 
288. Bread, Root, Grant


----------



## quackman (Jul 30, 2015)

Not too confident on the first of these, but as long as I'm answering the second...

241: Leg. Bootleg is a type of play in American football, Legend is a movie with Tim Curry and Legate is a member of the clergy representing the Pope. 

279: Lime. Quicklime is a term for calcium oxide, Being in the limelight is slang for being in the public eye, and this thread is just sublime.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 30, 2015)

quackman said:


> Not too confident on the first of these, but as long as I'm answering the second...
> 
> 241: Leg. Bootleg is a type of play in American football, Legend is a movie with Tim Curry and Legate is a member of the clergy representing the Pope.
> 
> 279: Lime. Quicklime is a term for calcium oxide, Being in the limelight is slang for being in the public eye, and this thread is just sublime.


 
Great job, quackman! :happy:

I'm not too familiar with Catholic hierarchy (I was thinking of ancient Roman times, although the two are probably related), but those are indeed the solutions I had in mind.

Plus it's always nice to see you drop by.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 31, 2015)

288. Ginger

Gingerbread is a cookie or a man (or sometimes both), Ginger Root is a spice, and Ginger Grant was a castaway on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 31, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 288. Ginger
> 
> Gingerbread is a cookie or a man (or sometimes both), Ginger Root is a spice, and Ginger Grant was a castaway on Gilligan's Island.


 
You're right, as usual! 

I thought FreeThinker might get that one, because I'm pretty sure he watched _Gilligan's Island_ back in the day; but I noticed recently that TVLand is re-running some of those old episodes. So reassuring to know that a new generation is being exposed to quality programming.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 19, 2015)

Since no one has made any guesses in a while, here are a few wild ones:

For #257: Tuner (tuner bolt, piano tuner, and bass tuner)
For #262: Free (free fall, the song "Get Free", and free up)
For #278: Bed (bedding, garden bed, and deer bed, which is pretty much what it sounds like: a depression in the grass where deer sleep)

If #262 really is Free, #272 could be Jack (_Freejack_ the movie, jackboot, and blackjack/Jack Black, although I think some of the same clues were used in a couple of the other puzzles)

Unfortunately, that's all I've got.

Except here's another hint for #236: think of another word for crown.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 19, 2015)

236 Corona 
You made it easy

Coronado, corona virus (googled), corona extra
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 236 Corona
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Well, that didn't take long.  Good job!

Updated list with some new puzzles:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
283. Face, Let, Latina
285. Gate, Fish, Fall 
291. Star, Gold, Zebra
292. Rose, Sum, Proud
293. Witch, Dew, Bike
294. Brown, Rose, Bucket
295. Cow, Knot, Cover
296. Hem, Jaw, Pad
297. Slide, Avenue, General
298. Decay, Sub, Cowboy
299. Mum, Skirt, On
300. Tooth, Light, Dance
301. Can, Seven, Wolf
302. Red, News, Fire


----------



## MattB (Aug 20, 2015)

298- gotta be 'urban'.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 20, 2015)

MattB said:


> 298- gotta be 'urban'.



Got it in one! :happy:


----------



## MattB (Aug 21, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Got it in one! :happy:



301- 'Teen'. Teen Wolf, Seventeen and Teen Can!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 21, 2015)

MattB said:


> 301- 'Teen'. Teen Wolf, Seventeen and *Teen Can*!


 
That's right! It's like you're reading my mind.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 22, 2015)

297- 297. Slide, Avenue, General
Electric Slide, Electric Avenue, General Electric

293. Witch, Dew, Bike
Witch Mountain, Mountain Dew, Mountain Bike (meh not great on the first)


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2015)

300: Sabertooth, lightsaber, sab(er/re?) dance ?

294: Can they all be names? If so: Charlie.

296: Hemlock, lockjaw, padlock

291: Star finch, goldfinch, Zebra finch?


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 297- 297. Slide, Avenue, General
> Electric Slide, Electric Avenue, General Electric
> 
> 293. Witch, Dew, Bike
> Witch Mountain, Mountain Dew, Mountain Bike (meh not great on the first)


 
Yes--you're good! (_Witch Mountain_ is a lot better if you watch it as a 7-year-old girl.)



Amaranthine said:


> 300: Sabertooth, lightsaber, sab(er/re?) dance ?
> 
> 294: Can they all be names? If so: Charlie.
> 
> ...


 
You're a natural at this game! (what a surprise )

You're right on all of them except #291. The solution I came up with is much more banal than that.

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
283. Face, Let, Latina
285. Gate, Fish, Fall 
291. Star, Gold, Zebra
292. Rose, Sum, Proud
295. Cow, Knot, Cover
299. Mum, Skirt, On
302. Red, News, Fire


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> You're right on all of them except #291. The solution I came up with is much more banal than that.



Fish? 

If it's not, it's impressive that you found one that could be used for 2 different species (genus or family or something is probably more correct ) AND something else  An accomplishment in itself.

Maybe just thought of 292: Rosemary, Summary, Proud Mary (CCR!)


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 22, 2015)

285. Gate, Fish, Fall- star stargate, star fish, starfall (either childrens education website per google, a castle in Dorne visited by Prince Oberyn, or a balance druid spell used to pull every slime in the abom wing of Naxxramas and wipe the raid group)


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Fish?


That's the one!



> _If it's not, it's impressive that you found one that could be used for 2 different species (genus or family or something is probably more correct ) AND something else  An accomplishment in itself._
> 
> _Maybe just thought of 292: Rosemary, Summary, Proud Mary (CCR!)_


Thanks, but I'm not sure ambiguity is the hallmark of a well-crafted puzzle in this game. 

And right again! :bow:


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 285. Gate, Fish, Fall- star stargate, star fish, starfall (either childrens education website per google, a castle in Dorne visited by Prince Oberyn, or a balance druid spell used to pull every slime in the abom wing of Naxxramas and wipe the raid group)


 
You are correct, sir! Although I have to admit that I'm completely ignorant when it comes to video/roleplaying games, so I'll have to take your word on that last bit. 

And kudos to both of you for getting #292. 

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
283. Face, Let, Latina
295. Cow, Knot, Cover
299. Mum, Skirt, On
302. Red, News, Fire

ETA: Since you two are so good at this, please feel free to make some more guesses on some of the older puzzles, too. My latest guesses are pretty lame!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh and thank you for adopting this thread MsB!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Oh and thank you for adopting this thread MsB!


 
You're welcome , but Penny is still around. Apparently she just has a life outside of the boards.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 23, 2015)

I am still around, yes. I don't come by here very often anymore though, because I feel like I sort of hit a wall as far as what I could do with this type of word puzzle (and I never really found a place for myself at this forum outside this one puzzle thread). I started stretching the rules for making the puzzles because I got tired of following the rules - which is why you see one of the clues to 180 is a single letter. 219 doesn't bend the rules, but it does take some out-of-the-box thinking, which is maybe why it's lasted so long. 219 might be my favourite one that I've ever made. I also like my old Stone, Land, Club puzzle (I think that was it?) that took a year or two before anyone solved it, because it was tough, but possible.

I wouldn't really say I have much of a life outside the internet, but I have developed a nagging worry that I waste too much time on the internet. So I've been consciously trying to stay away from screens and keep myself grounded in reality as much as possible. Obviously today I'm not doing too well at that, so you find me here.

Since I am here, though, I'm going to post a puzzle that I came up with earlier this year, which involves some inappropriate language, though I swear the answers are clean. I didn't post it because I almost never use dirty or inappropriate language in my everyday life, but who knows, maybe this will be amusing.

303. Tit, Pussy, Smith


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 23, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I am still around, yes. I don't come by here very often anymore though, because I feel like I sort of hit a wall as far as what I could do with this type of word puzzle (and I never really found a place for myself at this forum outside this one puzzle thread). I started stretching the rules for making the puzzles because I got tired of following the rules - which is why you see one of the clues to 180 is a single letter. 219 doesn't bend the rules, but it does take some out-of-the-box thinking, which is maybe why it's lasted so long. 219 might be my favourite one that I've ever made. I also like my old Stone, Land, Club puzzle (I think that was it?) that took a year or two before anyone solved it, because it was tough, but possible.
> 
> I wouldn't really say I have much of a life outside the internet, but I have developed a nagging worry that I waste too much time on the internet. So I've been consciously trying to stay away from screens and keep myself grounded in reality as much as possible. Obviously today I'm not doing too well at that, so you find me here.
> 
> ...


Willow 
Titwillow, pussy willow, willow smith

And thanks for the cool thread and keep visiting at least!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 25, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> For #262: Free (free fall, the song "Get Free", and free up)
> 
> For #278: Bed (bedding, garden bed, and deer bed)
> 
> If #262 really is Free, #271 could be Jack (_Freejack_ the movie, jackboot, and blackjack/Jack Black, although I think some of the same clues were used in a couple of the other puzzles)



Alas, no. :really sad:


Over a bad phone connection, 278 could be pretty close, though!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

Deleted!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 25, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> For #257: Tuner (tuner bolt, piano tuner, and bass tuner)



Oops missed this one. 

You're 75% correct. Bolt, Piano and Bass are right, but Tuner...kind of less so. 

I woke up screaming this morning, Linda. 

Oh, and you were on the right track with thinking 'Get' from 262 is part of a song title. Retreat and try not to be Petty with the other two clues in that one.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

Back... 262
Fall back, Get Back, backup 

Hint made it easy (unless I'm wrong)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

295 slip

Cowslip (plant), slip knot, slipcover

302 fox

Red fox, fox news, firefox

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 25, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I am still around, yes. I don't come by here very often anymore though, because I feel like I sort of hit a wall as far as what I could do with this type of word puzzle (and I never really found a place for myself at this forum outside this one puzzle thread). I started stretching the rules for making the puzzles because I got tired of following the rules - which is why you see one of the clues to 180 is a single letter. 219 doesn't bend the rules, but it does take some out-of-the-box thinking, which is maybe why it's lasted so long. 219 might be my favourite one that I've ever made. I also like my old Stone, Land, Club puzzle (I think that was it?) that took a year or two before anyone solved it, because it was tough, but possible.
> 
> I wouldn't really say I have much of a life outside the internet, but I have developed a nagging worry that I waste too much time on the internet. So I've been consciously trying to stay away from screens and keep myself grounded in reality as much as possible. Obviously today I'm not doing too well at that, so you find me here.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Penny.  I hope you're finished with your degree and that whenever you have a little time to waste you'll consider spending it here!



FreeThinker said:


> Alas, no. :really sad:


This is not too surprising.  My main reason for posting was to help keep one of my favorite threads :wubu: going.



> _Over a bad phone connection, 278 could be pretty close, though!_


An intriguing hint, but unfortunately it hasn't helped me yet. 



dwesterny said:


> Deleted!


Is this a guess for one of the puzzles? 



FreeThinker said:


> Oops missed this one.
> 
> You're 75% correct. Bolt, Piano and Bass are right, but Tuner...kind of less so.


OK, thanks--I feel a lot better now. 



dwesterny said:


> Back... 262
> Fall back, Get Back, backup
> 
> Hint made it easy (unless I'm wrong)


 
FreeThinker came up with #262, so you'll need him to confirm it, but your solution looks like a good one to me.



dwesterny said:


> 295 slip
> 
> Cowslip (plant), slip knot, slipcover
> 
> ...


 
Right again! :happy: As a former lab rat I feel compelled to point out that cover slip works for #295, too.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

I ought to try to make some of these up so MsB has new ones to solve. All the new ones are yours, right?

Also if I make them up I can declare any answer Amaranthine gives to mine wrong regardless of if it is correct. Just to be mean. Muahahah!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 25, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I ought to try to make some of these up so MsB has new ones to solve. All the new ones are yours, right?


 
Except for #303, the ones from #279 on were devised by me, but nearly all of those have been solved by the smarty pants people in this thread. 



> _Also if I make them up I can declare any answer Amaranthine gives to mine wrong regardless of if it is correct. Just to be mean. Muahahah!_


I'd love to see you post some new puzzles, even if you are a meanie about it.

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
283. Face, Let, Latina
299. Mum, Skirt, On


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 25, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Back... 262
> Fall back, Get Back, backup
> 
> Hint made it easy (unless I'm wrong)




Absolutely correct!


wOOt!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

So 300 or so puzzles solved in 562 posts. That is kind of interesting. Though once I solve one my brain is in solving mode and I am more likely quickly solve others. At least it feels that way. I wonder what kind of information could be found by looking the pattern of answers in this forum. It's all dated and timed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 25, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Also if I make them up I can declare any answer Amaranthine gives to mine wrong regardless of if it is correct. Just to be mean. Muahahah!



I can do the same thing


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

304- River, Waves, Force

Bring it (a challenge, not part of the puzzle...)


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 25, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 304- River, Waves, Force
> 
> Bring it (a challenge, not part of the puzzle...)


 
Delta (river delta, delta waves, and Delta Force)

I like that this answer (assuming it's correct) relates to your work. 

And of course I'm referring to the Delta Force!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Delta (river delta, delta waves, and Delta Force)
> 
> I like that this answer (assuming it's correct) relates to your work.
> 
> And of course I'm referring to the Delta Force!



Correct!

Too many smart women on Dims, no fair.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Oops missed this one.
> 
> You're 75% correct. Bolt, Piano and Bass are right, but Tuner...kind of less so.
> 
> I woke up screaming this morning, Linda.



If your hint is as obvious as it seems: bolt upright, upright piano, and upright bass.

Wild guess on 271. (Back, Boot, Black) now that all the clues are in. Backstrap, bootstrap, and blackstrap?


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

305 - men, hit, ding
306 - never, over, fill, cowbell

I think 306 is too easy but I like it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 306 - never, over, fill, cowbell
> 
> I think 306 is too easy but I like it



More?

I made a bunch of them; I'll try to post some later.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> More?
> 
> I made a bunch of them; I'll try to post some later.


More it is. It might have been harder if I left out cowbell, but I got a fever.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> More it is. It might have been harder if I left out cowbell, but I got a fever.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



It would have been significantly more difficult without it  


Some of these are, I imagine, really easy. I had to work into the process of making ones that are actually decent. 

307. lime, hot, transfer
308. sick, run, free
309. over, space, running
310. state, venture, gain 
311. back, down, horses
312. pot, up, down 
313. slide, ground, self 
314. neck, rep, work


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

315. Ted, Ties, Her
316. Ass, On, Ho

I had to work to make ones that are indecent. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

309 - Time overtime, space-time, running time

310- capital state capital, venture capital, capital gain

312 - head pothead, head up (like cheer up), head down (like to go)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 26, 2015)

308: Home (I hope you're not feeling homesick already)

I'm so glad that you two submitted your own puzzles :happy:, even though I should really be doing something more productive than feeding my Dims/Matter of Thirds addiction.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

317 - Er, Balls, Mam

**wicked chortle** though not cause it might sound dirty.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 26, 2015)

#311: Hoe (Backhoe, Hoedown, Horseshoe)
Though dwesterny may bemoan the fact that you did not use Dirty as a clue.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=891877&postcount=34

#314: Lace? (Necklace, Replace, Lacework)

Updated list: (Guesses have been made for some of these but I left them in until the solutions are confirmed)
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
257. Bolt, Piano, Bass
262. Fall, Get, Up
271. (262), Boot, Black
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
283. Face, Let, Latina
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
307. lime, hot, transfer
308. sick, run, free
309. over, space, running
310. state, venture, gain 
311. back, down, horses
312. pot, up, down 
313. slide, ground, self 
314. neck, rep, work 
315. Ted, Ties, Her
316. Ass, On, Ho
317. Er, Balls, Mam


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Though dwesterny may bemoan the fact that you did not use Dirty as a clue.


Aw unfair accusation. 

I only make the clues dirty sounding as a form of misdirection, which is a classic component of a riddle. Direct the mind away from the answer. Can I help it if all the patterns for misdirection that come to my mind seem dirty? 

Indeed, while I may choose what I post I may not control which patterns and prefrences my mind suggests. Did I get that right, red?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Aw unfair accusation.
> 
> I only make the clues dirty sounding as a form of misdirection, which is a classic component of a riddle. Direct the mind away from the answer.


 
Mission accomplished. 



> _Can I help it if all the patterns for misdirection that come to my mind seem dirty?..._


Apparently not, but you're not alone.

While I'm here, might as well post my latest failed attempt to solve #317:

Space (Spacer, _Space Balls_, and Spacemam)


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Mission accomplished. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> Apparently not, but you're not alone.
> ...


Nope, as the worn out shoelace said before breaking "I'm a frayed knot."

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 309 - Time overtime, space-time, running time
> 
> 310- capital state capital, venture capital, capital gain
> 
> ...



310 is correct. The others are not. But your answer to 312 is amusingly related to the actual answer. 



MsBrightside said:


> 308: Home (I hope you're not feeling homesick already)



I don't get homesick! I get otherplacesick when I'm at home. But you're correct! 



MsBrightside said:


> #311: Hoe (Backhoe, Hoedown, Horseshoe)
> Though dwesterny may bemoan the fact that you did not use Dirty as a clue.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=891877&postcount=34
> 
> #314: Lace? (Necklace, Replace, Lacework)



These are also correct!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

307-wire limewire, hotwire, wire transfer
312- Shot Potshot, upshot, shot down


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 307-wire limewire, hotwire, wire transfer
> 312- Shot Potshot, upshot, shot down



307 is good! Still no for 312.

I didn't realize one set of words could have so many reasonable answers. Oops.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

Eyes? 312 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Eyes? 312
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Nah. Different hint: Your first answer is another word I considered putting in as a clue. So... pot, up, down, head.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

Shot still works!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Shot still works!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I was thinking of something less upstanding! Shot can be the second place right answer :doh:

Edited in: 

317: mother, moth balls, mammoth


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

I suggest we remove shop from there, that way the answer could be get as in get up, get down and get head :eat2:


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I was thinking of something less upstanding! Shot can be the second place right answer :doh:
> 
> Edited in:
> 
> 317: mother, moth balls, mammoth



Correct moth!! Made that one for you special!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Correct moth!! Made that one for you special!



It's not appreciated! 

As for 315...I feel like I'm falling into the dirty thinking trap. It seems like fat (fatted, fatties, father) could work, though the -ed is not popularly used. At first I wanted to say tit, but titted isn't technically much of a word...though I have used it before.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> It's not appreciated!
> 
> As for 315...I feel like I'm falling into the dirty thinking trap. It seems like fat (fatted, fatties, father) could work, though the -ed is not popularly used. At first I wanted to say tit, but titted isn't technically much of a word...though I have used it before.



Actually it is correct, Fat is 315

Fatted calf is a metaphor or symbol of festive celebration and rejoicing for someone's long-awaited return. It derives from the parable of the prodigal son in the New Testament. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatted_calf


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 26, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> If your hint is as obvious as it seems: bolt upright, upright piano, and upright bass.




"I woke up screaming this morning
I sat bolt upright in bed"


Total, pure, undiluted correctness!

(So, did you know the song, or did you have to Google it?)




> Wild guess on 271. (Back, Boot, Black) now that all the clues are in. Backstrap, bootstrap, and blackstrap?




This is so right, the light from wrong would take eight years to reach it. 




Congratulations! You win a lifetime supply of sailboat fuel.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Indeed, while I may choose what I post I may not control which patterns and prefrences my mind suggests. Did I get that right, red?



I glanced over this before. You are quite correct! A+ 
Though, I'm mostly back to my natural light brown :/ 



FreeThinker said:


> "I woke up screaming this morning
> I sat bolt upright in bed"
> 
> 
> ...



I had to Google it. But I wasn't going to pass up a perfectly good hint because I'm culturally ignorant 

This is the best prize I could have asked for. People always refuse to tell me where the wind store is


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 26, 2015)

OK, I'm going to swoop in and guess that #312 is Crack. 

But I think it's only fair because D. was too fast for me to post the answer to #310. 

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
283. Face, Let, Latina
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running
312. pot, up, down 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 26, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> OK, I'm going to swoop in and guess that #312 is Crack.



I think you've earned half my sailboat fuel! :bow:


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

Man 309 is hard.

Man - overman (ubermensch), spaceman, running man








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

318 - Worm, Wood, Crazy

Also a hint for 316 since one clue is so totally esoteric, you would need google. Mal

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Man 309 is hard.
> 
> Man - overman (ubermensch), spaceman, running man
> 
> ...



While it does work, it's not what I was thinking of.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> While it does work, it's not what I was thinking of.


Admit you are doing this to torture me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

278. Ding, Garden, Deer 

For a likely bad guess...

Shedding, Garden Shed......deer shed? 



dwesterny said:


> Admit you are doing this to torture me.



Yes, I'm purposely thinking of puzzles with multiple answers, knowing the incorrect ones will be more psychologically accessible to you, just so I can continue to tell you you're wrong.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

283- scar scar face, scarlet , scarlatina

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 283- scar scar face, scarlet , scarlatina


That's it! 









Amaranthine said:


> I think you've earned half my sailboat fuel! :bow:


Thanks so much. 



dwesterny said:


> 318 - Worm, Wood, Crazy
> 
> *Also a hint for 316 since one clue is so totally esoteric, you would need google. Mal*


Thanks, but so far this is not helping me. 

Adding to the list of likely less-than-stellar guesses:
#309: Game? (Game Over, GameSpace, and Running Game)
#318: Heart? (Heartworm, Heartwood, and the Jeff Bridges film _Crazy Heart_)

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho 
318. Worm, Wood, Crazy
319. Rake, Ion, Cat
320. Thing, Something, West
321. Thing, People, Water
322. Man, Cotton, Land
323. Black, Lake, Sea
324. Tail, Express, Keg
325. Tea, Gum, Letters
326. Weed, Do, Time
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
328. Dream, Line, Pan
329. Tower, Soap, Coast
330. Ultra, Garden, Barrier
331. Fever, Seed, Ride
332. King, Me, Donkey
333. Nick, At, Man
334. Eyes, White, Oil


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

318 is heart, yes.

332- kong king kong, mekong, donkey kong

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

329. Tower, Soap, Coast - Ivory 

331. Fever, Seed, Ride - Hay 

334. Eyes, White, Oil - Snake


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

328 pipe...


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 318 is heart, yes.
> 
> 332- kong king kong, mekong, donkey kong


 
Yay for Heart!



Amaranthine said:


> 329. Tower, Soap, Coast - Ivory
> 
> 331. Fever, Seed, Ride - Hay
> 
> 334. Eyes, White, Oil - Snake


 
ETA: Kong, Pipe and Ivory are all right, D.; but, alas, Amaranthine was just a few seconds sooner on Ivory. 

You two are both amazingly quick and absolutely correct. :bow:

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho 
319. Rake, Ion, Cat
320. Thing, Something, West
321. Thing, People, Water
322. Man, Cotton, Land
323. Black, Lake, Sea
324. Tail, Express, Keg
325. Tea, Gum, Letters
326. Weed, Do, Time
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
330. Ultra, Garden, Barrier
333. Nick, At, Man


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol going too fast

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

320. Thing, something, west - Wild?


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

324 pony pony express, pony tail, pony keg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

325 bubble bubble tea, bubblegum, bubble letters

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Lol going too fast


 
I know; I can't keep up with you two!



Amaranthine said:


> 320. Thing, something, west - Wild?


How on earth did you get one with a movie reference from 1986? 



dwesterny said:


> 324 pony pony express, pony tail, pomy keg


 
Yes and yes! :happy:

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
278. Ding, Garden, Deer 
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho 
319. Rake, Ion, Cat
321. Thing, People, Water
322. Man, Cotton, Land
323. Black, Lake, Sea
326. Weed, Do, Time
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
330. Ultra, Garden, Barrier
333. Nick, At, Man

ETA: And yes again for Bubble!


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 27, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> 278. Ding, Garden, Deer
> 
> For a likely bad guess...
> 
> Shedding, Garden Shed......deer shed?





A bad guess? It's absolutely correct!

My friend happened upon a deer shed once. It's a pair of antlers that have fallen off a deer's head at the end of the season. I don't know enough to tell you which season that would be. Antler season, I'm guessing. 

To redeem your prize, present this post.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 325 bubble bubble tea, bubblegum, bubble letters
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Same time posting as your reponse I think. Or is this one wrong?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> How on earth did you get one with a movie reference from 1986?



Haha! I quit! 



FreeThinker said:


> A bad guess? It's absolutely correct!
> 
> My friend happened upon a deer shed once. It's a pair of antlers that have fallen off a deer's head at the end of the season. I don't know enough to tell you which season that would be. Antler season, I'm guessing.



I had to Google it; it's not something I'd heard of on my own, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Same time posting as your reponse I think. Or is this one wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 
It's right; check my edits.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

326. Weed, Do, Time - Rag 

330. I want to say light (ultralight, light barrier) but garden light seems too iffy '


Also, since I forgot to address it, 309 isn't game.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

323 bass black bass, lake bass, sea bass

I prefer stripped myself. Used to catch them off montauk

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

322. Man, Cotton, Land - Candy!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> 322. Man, Cotton, Land - Candy!


I demand partial credit for supplying you with the thought of candyland yesterday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I demand partial credit for supplying you with the thought of candyland yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Though I only thought of bubble tea because you mentioned it...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 27, 2015)

330. Ultra, Garden, Barrier -- How about Sound? Ultrasound, Sound Garden (the band), and Sound Barrier. 



New one:

334. Age, Art, Ant


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

319 -Hell rakehell, hellion, hell cat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> 326. Weed, Do, Time - Rag
> 
> 330. I want to say light (ultralight, light barrier) but garden light seems too iffy '
> 
> ...


Yes to Rag! :happy: As far as #330, see below. 

Re #309: Drat! Back to the drawing board.



Amaranthine said:


> 322. Man, Cotton, Land - Candy!


Right again! Although I know for a fact that you were not alive for the heyday of the "Candyman" song. 



FreeThinker said:


> 330. Ultra, Garden, Barrier -- How about Sound? Ultrasound, Sound Garden (the band), and Sound Barrier.
> 
> New one:
> 
> 334. Age, Art, Ant


 
Sound is correct. 



dwesterny said:


> 323 bass black bass, lake bass, sea bass
> 
> I prefer stripped myself. Used to catch them off montauk


That works , but the solution I had in mind is a little less generic than something like "lake bass."

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho 
321. Thing, People, Water
323. Black, Lake, Sea
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
333. Nick, At, Man
334. Age, Art, Ant

ETA: Hell, yes, D.! (And I thought I was being so tricky with Hellcat )


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> ETA: Hell, yes, D.! (And I thought I was being so tricky with Hellcat [emoji14])


Comes right to mind with you ladies.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

323- black salt (condiment), salt lake (city), sea salt (condiment)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 323- black salt (condiment), salt lake (city), sea salt (condiment)


 
Ooh, that's a really good guess! It's just not what I had in mind.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

Amara got to you too. I see how it is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

Is 323 swan? Black swan, swan lake, Swansea?

ETA:

333. Nick, At, Man - Nick Cave, Caveat, Caveman (or man cave)


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Is 323 swan? Black swan, swan lake, Swansea?
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 333. Nick, At, Man - Nick Cave, Caveat, Caveman (or man cave)


 
Yes, that's right for both! I like that you listed both Caveman and Man Cave; I didn't even notice that Man Cave worked just as well. :happy:

And yes, D., it's a conspiracy! Lee Harvey Oswald was not working alone! There was a second shooter on the Grassy Knoll!

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho 
321. Thing, People, Water
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
334. Age, Art, Ant


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

Adding another clue on 316, sadly it detracts from the dirtiness.

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho, Mal
321. Thing, People, Water
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
334. Age, Art, Ant

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

321- swamp?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 321- swamp?


 
There's no stopping you--you're right again! :bow: 

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
316. Ass, On, Ho, Mal
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
334. Age, Art, Ant


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

Could #316 be Lard? Wiktionary informs me that holard is the water content of a soil sample.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Could #316 be Lard? Wiktionary informs me that holard is the water content of a soil sample.



I was thinking the same thing! I just didn't want to suggest it and risk being wrong, after putting myself on the line for thinking "lard ass"

I commend you for putting it out there


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I just didn't want to suggest it and risk being wrong, after putting myself on the line for thinking "lard ass"
> 
> I commend you for putting it out there


Mallard is what got me thinking about it, then the other term came to mind. But it sounds kind of mean--I don't even want to repeat it!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Could #316 be Lard? Wiktionary informs me that holard is the water content of a soil sample.



Correct!



Amaranthine said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I just didn't want to suggest it and risk being wrong, after putting myself on the line for thinking "lard ass"
> 
> I commend you for putting it out there [emoji14]





MsBrightside said:


> Mallard is what got me thinking about it, then the other term came to mind. But it sounds kind of mean--I don't even want to repeat it!



Having been fat since, um, birth that's not really the type of term that would have bothered me beyond age 10 personally nor has the body size category of insult ever bothered me much. There are certainly hang ups and sensitivities that I have and I guess that term could be pretty insulting to some.
If anyone seeing it used does find it offensive I apologize! If it is any consolation I am probably fatter than you.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UawSjQxqbfE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UawSjQxqbfE[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
334. Age, Art, Ant

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 28, 2015)

Some new ones:



------


180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
334. Age, Art, Ant

335. Time, Control, Air
336. Phone, Get, Car


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

336 smart smart phone, get smart, smart car

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 28, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 336 smart smart phone, get smart, smart car



Wot da...?

That's right!



I'll have to work on bringing my 'A' game.


Edit: I only made that one after noticing I used 'Control' as an hint for 335. Even at that, you took less time in solving it than I did in creating it!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 28, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> ...that's not really the type of term that would have bothered me beyond age 10 personally nor has the body size category of insult ever bothered me much...


 
That's good. There will always be jerks in the world, so it's best not to let them bother us too much.

But thanks for pointing out one of the most egregious insults to avoid: #[email protected]@[email protected] 




FreeThinker said:


> Some new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is #335 Quality (quality time, quality control, and air quality)?

Lame guess for #309: Shoes (Overshoes, Space Shoes, and Running Shoes).
According to Google, Space Shoes are a Thing. 

And I'm sure some of these are too easy, but you never know:
337. Let, Mock, Got
338. Red, Hood, Round
339. Rhino, Echo, Retro
340. May, Thorn, Hee
341. Plant, Dole, Frost
342. Jack, Tuesday, Slippers
343. Far, Boat, Heath
344. Diaries, Weekend, Academy
345. Man, Curtain, Maiden
346. Saw, Runner, Switch
347. Side, Bag, Shoe
348. Hawks, Hole, Walnut
349. Night, City, Barn
350. Jelly, Yellow, Brown
351. Black, Dressing, White
352. Beat, Paul, Lie


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

338- robin
342- ruby
339- virus you would. ..
345- iron
346- blade 
347- track and saddle
348-black
349-night
350- stone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 28, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 338- robin
> 342- ruby
> 339- virus you would. ..
> 345- iron
> ...


 
You're right on all of them except #349--impressive! :bow:

And yeah, I was going for saddle on #347.

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
299. Mum, Skirt, On 
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
334. Age, Art, Ant
335. Time, Control, Air
337. Let, Mock, Got
340. May, Thorn, Hee
341. Plant, Dole, Frost
343. Far, Boat, Heath
344. Diaries, Weekend, Academy
349. Night, City, Barn
351. Black, Dressing, White
352. Beat, Paul, Lie


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

349- owl fingers move faster than brain

Also great job coming up with so many!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 28, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 349- owl fingers move faster than brain


I thought that it might have been a typo, but Night Night and City Night actually work, so then I thought that the Night Barn might be some kind of cool place I haven't heard of. As in first there was Studio 54, then there was the Night Barn! 



> _Also great job coming up with so many!_


Thanks, but the hard part is thinking of some that might take you longer to solve than a matter of seconds. 

P.S. The laughing smiley looks so cute on my computer screen; I hope people aren't getting creeped out by the way it apparently looks on their phones.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

Sadly Amaranthine was too intimidated by my powerful deductive capabiltities and my skill in associative reasoning to even show up for this challenge. Knowing, I am certain, her defeat at my hands would have been swift, total and inevitable. I imagine she will resort to claims of being "busy" or "in class" to explain this. 

**Channeling Ignatius J. Reilly** 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 28, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Sadly Amaranthine was too intimidated by my powerful deductive capabiltities and my skill in associative reasoning to even show up for this challenge. Knowing, I am certain, her defeat at my hands would have been swift, total and inevitable. I imagine she will resort to claims of being "busy" or "in class" to explain this.
> 
> **Channeling Ignatius J. Reilly**
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Shooting down my actual excuse before I have a chance to make it is low!

340- haw? 
344- vampire

ETA: 309 isn't shoes, but that's a good guess!

351: Russian?
341: Robert?


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

337 mmnn ham

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 28, 2015)

299: Minimum, mini skirt, minion!

334: Rampage, Rampart, Rampant


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 28, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Is #335 Quality (quality time, quality control, and air quality)?



Yet another one falls to your skills. Excuse me: 'skillz' (this is teh interwebs, after all). Nicely done!



Amaranthine said:


> 334: Rampage, Rampart, Rampant



You make it look easy! Congratulations on this latest triumph!



That leaves 252 as the only puzzle of mine still unsolved...for the time being. Yikes!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 28, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Shooting down my actual excuse before I have a chance to make it is low!
> 
> 340- haw?
> 344- vampire
> ...


Ha! You're too kind. 



> _351: Russian?_
> _341: Robert?_


 


dwesterny said:


> 337 mmnn ham


 


Amaranthine said:


> 299: Minimum, mini skirt, minion!
> 
> 334: Rampage, Rampart, Rampant


 
Yes to all of these--you're both on a roll! (D: I'm sure you can somehow make this sound smutty )

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
352. Beat, Paul, Lie

ETA: Thanks, FT!!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 28, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> You make it look easy! Congratulations on this latest triumph!
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves 252 as the only puzzle of mine still unsolved...for the time being. Yikes!



You should make more. If only because you make getting them correct so satisfying and entertaining. 



MsBrightside said:


> Yes to all of these--you're both on a roll! (D: I'm sure you can somehow make this sound smutty )



I wish I was on a roll right now 

Does the fact that 349 is still in the list mean that D's guess of owl was incorrect? It seemed like a good guess to me, so I can't tell.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 28, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> You should make more. If only because you make getting them correct so satisfying and entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, it means I 'm a screw-up and forgot to take it out! :doh:

Off to edit now...


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
352. Beat, Paul, Lie

New ones:
353- sequence, game, science
354- gene, cut, pro
355- me, go, beg. 
356- des, age, stock
357- battles, dis, bases
358- ball, slap, lip
359- baby, off, mimi
360 - hide, meat, deal
361- stew, plum, bling




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the new puzzles!  I haven't given up on the old ones, but I'm stuck on them at the moment.

Current guesses:
#358 = stick (stickball, slapstick, and lipstick)
#359 = cry (crybaby, cry off, and mimicry)
#360 = raw (rawhide, raw meat, and raw deal)

I feel like you might be taunting me with 353 and 354, but so far I have no idea what they could be.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks for the new puzzles!  I haven't given up on the old ones, but I'm stuck on them at the moment.
> 
> Current guesses:
> #358 = stick (stickball, slapstick, and lipstick)
> ...


Correct on all guesses. Good job!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Correct on all guesses. Good job!


 
Thanks. 

New guess: 
Is #361 Bum? (bum stew, the Latin word for lead plumbum , and bumbling)

Assuming that's right, and, knowing that this was a puzzle you came up with, my mind should have gone there sooner!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

I was thinking stewbum but , yes. Very good!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Actually bum stew looks pretty good I might have to make it. Better than sloppy joes!


180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
352. Beat, Paul, Lie

New ones:
353- sequence, game, science
354- gene, cut, pro
355- me, go, beg
356- des, age, stock
357- battles, dis, bases


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Actually bum stew looks pretty good I might have to make it. Better than sloppy joes!


 
Definitely.

That was a very clever use of the clue Plum. I'm glad that the periodic table of elements turned out to be good for something. 

I think #356 might be Pot (Despot, Potage, and Stockpot), and perhaps #357 is Tar? (Battlestar, TARDIS, and basestar)

I'm even less confident about this one for #353:
Action (action sequence, action game, and action science) 

I should probably go do something useful now, but it's hard to tear myself away because I love playing AMOT with you all so much! :wubu:


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Definitely.
> 
> That was a very clever use of the clue Plum. I'm glad that the periodic table of elements turned out to be good for something. [emoji14]
> 
> ...



You are crushing these. 356 and 357 are correct. Two battlestar galactica ships and Dr. Who on 357, nerdism! I was going to use death star but it's technically two words.

353 was not what I had in mind, however.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
352. Beat, Paul, Lie
353- sequence, game, science
354- gene, cut, pro
355- me, go, beg


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

One more
362- Dick, Album, Grape

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2015)

More guesses:

#355 = At? (meat, goat, and begat, as in the Bible?)
#354 = Rate (generate, cut-rate, and prorate)
#309 = Back? (back over, backspace, running back) I tried to make this answer work for #313, too, but unless selfback has some meaning I'm not aware of, I've still got nothing.

I'm afraid to make a guess on #362. 

More puzzles (One of these is actually a 2-word answer): 
363. Time, High, Boat
364. Bay, Mile, Card
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
366. Big, Gay, Gal
367. African, Ultra, Dog
368. Mutual, Bell, Lady
369. Blues, Arch, Rams
370. Bears, Bulls, Cubs
371. Joint, Cotton, Nog
372. Thorn, May, Jack
373. Trick, Chili, Parlor
374. Black, Aqua, Iron
375. Golden, Way, Star


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> More guesses:
> 
> #355 = At? (meat, goat, and begat, as in the Bible?)
> #354 = Rate (generate, cut-rate, and prorate)
> ...



355 and 354 are both correct good going. I admit I was taunting you with the science words on two of the puzzles, but that did not mean it had anything to do with the answers.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 1, 2015)

363- life
364 - green 
367-violet ????
371- gin
374 - lung

Slightly sleep deprived this morning so brain not at 100 percent.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 363- life
> 364 - green
> 367-violet ????
> 371- gin
> ...


370- chicago
369- St. Louis


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 363- life
> 364 - green
> 367-violet ????
> 371- gin
> ...


 


dwesterny said:


> 370- chicago
> 369- St. Louis


Thanks for the kind words in your earlier replies. 

And every single one of these guesses is correct (you're establishing quite an impressive track record!) It's also nice to know that someone from NY knows something about the Midwest.  

Hope you're feeling a bit more energized now. 

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. over, space, running 
313. slide, ground, self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
352. Beat, Paul, Lie
353- sequence, game, science
362. Dick, Album, Grape
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
366. Big, Gay, Gal
368. Mutual, Bell, Lady
372. Thorn, May, Jack
373. Trick, Chili, Parlor
375. Golden, Way, Star


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 3, 2015)

368 has to be Liberty.
Then I think 366 might be Ben, as in Big Ben, Bengay, and Bengal. I might have looked at this one more than the others because the clues all describe me.


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 3, 2015)

376. Ban, Sugar, Rice
377. Red, Tiger, Pin


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 3, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> 368 has to be Liberty.
> Then I think 366 might be Ben, as in Big Ben, Bengay, and Bengal. I might have looked at this one more than the others because the clues all describe me.


 
Right on both counts, as usual, Penny, and LOL. 



Happenstance said:


> 376. Ban, Sugar, Rice
> 377. Red, Tiger, Pin


 
377 = Stripe? (Red Stripe, tiger stripe, and pinstripe)


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 3, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Right on both counts, as usual, Penny, and LOL.
> 
> 377 = Stripe? (Red Stripe, tiger stripe, and pinstripe)



Yes, that's right.

I have another guess... Les for 352. Beatles, Les Paul, and Leslie.

-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
352. Beat, Paul, Lie
353. Sequence, Game, Science
362. Dick, Album, Grape
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
373. Trick, Chili, Parlor
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 3, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> I have another guess... Les for 352. Beatles, Les Paul, and Leslie.


 
Right again!!

Updating the list and deleting #373 because I messed it up. Parlor was supposed to be the answer not the 3rd clue. :doh: 

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
343. Far, Boat, Heath
353. Sequence, Game, Science
362. Dick, Album, Grape
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice


----------



## MattB (Sep 3, 2015)

362. Dick, Album, Grape

I want to say 'Moby', but I'm not sure if it goes with album...and I don't feel like Googling it.

I love Moby Grape though!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 3, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> I have another guess... Les for 352. Beatles, Les Paul, and Leslie.





MsBrightside said:


> Right again!!



My word, that's just beautiful.


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 4, 2015)

343 could be Row: Farrow, Rowboat, Heathrow


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 4, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> My word, that's just beautiful.


I liked that one, too. Trust Penny to be the one to get it! :happy: 



Happenstance said:


> 343 could be Row: Farrow, Rowboat, Heathrow


 
You got another one--way to go!

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
305. Men, Hit, Ding
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
362. Dick, Album, Grape
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 

Matt, D. will have to confirm #362 for you, but your answer looks good to me.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry the delay. Yes, Moby is correct. A Moby album would be an album by the musician Moby. I don't know if that would be a semi cruddy clue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 4, 2015)

Two less-than-confident guesses:
309 - Back? Back Over, Backspace, Running Back
372 - Berry? Thornberry, Mayberry, and Jackberry could all be surnames or fruits


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 4, 2015)

Happenstance said:


> Two less-than-confident guesses:
> 309 - Back? Back Over, Backspace, Running Back
> 372 - Berry? Thornberry, Mayberry, and Jackberry could all be surnames or fruits


 
We need Amaranthine to tell us whether #309 is right or not, but #372 is not what I had in mind. You're on the right track, though.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> We need Amaranthine to tell us whether #309 is right or not, but #372 is not what I had in mind. You're on the right track, though.


372 - rose?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 4, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 372 - rose?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 
Good guess , but Penny's was a little closer.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 5, 2015)

Could #376 be Ray? (Ray-Ban, Sugar Ray, and Ray Rice)


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 10, 2015)

New one:


378. Jury, Spa, Tone


----------



## MattB (Sep 10, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> New one:
> 
> 
> 378. Jury, Spa, Tone



Could this be 'in'?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 10, 2015)

MattB said:


> Could this be 'in'?


 
Ack!

Yes, Injury, Spain, and Intone. 



I thought I had a good one there...for like, four minutes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2015)

#305 - men, hit, ding

DONG

It goes with ding, it goes with men....just trying to figure out how to make it work with hit......
























Yes, I will stop now.....well for a while anyway


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 10, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> #305 - men, hit, ding
> 
> DONG
> 
> ...



While that answer would fit my general idiom, it is not what I went with.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm probably reaching on this one, but here's another guess for #305: Bats? (batsmen, batshit, and dingbats)


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I'm probably reaching on this one, but here's another guess for #305: Bats? (batsmen, batshit, and dingbats)


That is co&#341;rect. Unnecessary pluralization is a cheap method of making an easy one harder. I am not above this.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 13, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> That is co&#341;rect. Unnecessary pluralization is a cheap method of making an easy one harder.* I am not above this*.


 
Maybe not , but I don't think that this one qualifies as a cheap shot at all. 

In fact, I hope you'll make/solve lots more puzzles--you definitely keep things interesting! :happy:


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 15, 2015)

'Nother new one:

379. Standard, Rail, Switch


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 15, 2015)

4 new

hair, under, fires
kitchen, pen, jack
joy, up, pin
cor, set, heavy

All too easy I think no good tricks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 15, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 4 new
> 
> 380. hair, under, fires
> 381. kitchen, pen, jack
> ...



Maybe Knife for 381...?

Kitchen Knife (a sort of knife), Pen Knife (a knife, of sorts), and Jack Knife (knife-y sort of thing, or a dive from a board or platform, or a potentially nasty event involving a semi-tractor-and-trailer truck).


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 15, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Maybe Knife for 381...?
> 
> Kitchen Knife (a sort of knife), Pen Knife (a knife, of sorts), and Jack Knife (knife-y sort of thing, or a dive from a board or platform, or a potentially nasty event involving a semi-tractor-and-trailer truck).


Correct

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

D.: Yay, you did make more! :happy:

I think #382 is Stick (joystick, stick-up, and stickpin)

Your use as "set" as a clue in #383 has been very successful in preventing me from thinking of any answers beside "set" itself. Corset, heavyset, but setset?? I think you did this on purpose. 

FT: Lame guess for #379: Splitter (Standard Splitter, Rail Splitter I'm from Illinois and we've been brainwashed into thinking allusions to Lincoln are Everywhere!, and Splitter Switch)

Some more puzzles: 
384. Eye, Boy, Corral
385. Sour, Fireball, River
386. Stand, Aid, Camp
387. Barn, Ad, Code
388. Slick, Land, Kelly
389. Red, Bite, Lace
390. Hot, Butter, Beach
391. Math, Shave, Life
392. Rock, Fury, Duster
393. Captain, Douglas, Dun
394. But, For, Mat
395. Friend, End, Danger
396. Mail, Over, Village


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> D.: Yay, you did make more! :happy:
> 
> I think #382 is Stick (joystick, stick-up, and stickpin)
> 
> Your use as "set" as a clue in #383 has been very successful in preventing me from thinking of any answers beside "set" itself. Corset, heavyset, but setset?? I think you did this on purpose. [emoji14]


382 is correct
Hehe I screwed up on 383 set was the answer and I deleted the wrong part when I edited my list of puzzles to post. I type out the full words/phrases on a list and delete the clue word before pasting. Oops. You get solve credit!



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 382 is correct
> Hehe I screwed up on 383 set was the answer and I deleted the wrong part when I edited my list of puzzles to post. I type out the full words/phrases on a list and delete the clue word before pasting. Oops. You get solve credit!


Thanks! I guess you're not _quite_ as diabolical as I thought.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

385 whiskey
386 band
388 Grace

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

395 zone 

Friend zone 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 385 whiskey
> 386 band
> 388 Grace


 


dwesterny said:


> 395 zone
> 
> Friend zone


You're right again on all counts. 

If someone has an SO, everyone else is automatically in the friend zone. That can be a good thing or...not.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 16, 2015)

I should finally say, the last guess on 309 was incorrect. 

384: golden
393: kirk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I should finally say, the last guess on 309 was incorrect.
> 
> 384: golden
> 393: kirk


 
You guessed correctly once (or twice!) again. :bow:

I'm also glad you got a chance to stop by. :happy:

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
390. Hot, Butter, Beach
391. Math, Shave, Life
392. Rock, Fury, Duster
394. But, For, Mat
396. Mail, Over, Village


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 16, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> FT: Lame guess for #379: Splitter (Standard Splitter, Rail Splitter I'm from Illinois and we've been brainwashed into thinking allusions to Lincoln are Everywhere!, and Splitter Switch)



Amazing!

Not the answer I had in mind, but pretty gosh-darn amazing. It's obvious to even the most casual of observers that you really _want_ this, and you're not above deploying creativity on a seismic level along with weapons-grade intellect in order to get it. 

Bonus points for thinking outside the box and for general smarty-pantsedness.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Not the answer I had in mind, but pretty gosh-darn amazing. It's obvious to even the most casual of observers that you really _want_ this, and you're not above deploying creativity on a seismic level along with weapons-grade intellect in order to get it.
> 
> Bonus points for thinking outside the box and for general smarty-pantsedness.


 
That's very sweet, but really it was just the Rail Splitter thing.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2015)

A few guesses:



390. Hot, Butter, Beach

Cocoa? Hot Cocoa (yummy beverage), Cocoa Butter (not for toast), and Cocoa Beach (a city in Florida). 


391. Math, Shave, Life

After? Aftermath (the consequences of an event or action, or when English class took place), After Shave (I've still got some Blue Stratos, which I don't even know is still being sold), and Afterlife (a condition some hope to enter once their metabolic processes have ceased). 


392. Rock, Fury, Duster

Plymouth? Plymouth Rock (where settlers are said to have landed, somewhere on the East coast of the U.S.), Plymouth Fury (a sedan, coupe and station wagon model line made by Chrysler. I used my '75 sedan in a demolition derby), and Plymouth Duster (a fastback coupe based on the Plymouth Valiant, built by Chrysler).


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 27, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> A few guesses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat trick! :happy:

I thought you might be the one to make the Plymouth connection. My granddad had a green '68 Plymouth Fury sedan; but when he eventually got rid of it, it was in a much less dramatic fashion. 

I'm kinda shocked to hear that you've actually competed in demolition derbies.  Did you put that on your driving resume?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I'm kinda shocked to hear that you've actually competed in demolition derbies.  Did you put that on your driving resume?



I must have forgotten to mention that. 

Actually, the most fun I had with that little adventure was in prepping the car. In disassembling it ('75 Fury, Plymouth's sister car to the Bluesmobile-style Dodge Monaco), I came to appreciate its well thought-out design.

Now I just wait until a car rusts to death.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 28, 2015)

Updated list:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
394. But, For, Mat
396. Mail, Over, Village 

New guess for #309: Time (overtime, space-time, and running time)


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 14, 2015)

394. But, For, Mat


Here's a wild guess, and not even a word (that I know of): Te

Butte (a geological formation, or a city in Montana), Forte (the opposite of piano, or a task at which one excels, or a car made by Kia), and Matte (non-reflective). 


Maybe?


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 14, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> 394. But, For, Mat
> 
> 
> Here's a wild guess, and not even a word (that I know of): Te
> ...


 
You definitely get creativity points :happy:, but the answer I was looking for is an easily recognizable word on its own. It does have a T and an E in it, though.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 14, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> You definitely get creativity points :happy:, but the answer I was looking for is an easily recognizable word on its own. It does have a T and an E in it, though.



Heh. I didn't have a lot invested in that guess, but I had to try. 

Your hint just confuses me more...which means it's a really good hint.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 22, 2015)

Some guesses here:



180. Stream, Book, M

Maybe *End*. End stream (probably the final part of a 'streamed' outline, such as one that would lead from grade school to high school to college...I guess), Book End (stops books on a shelf from falling over, if you don't have a cat that's not supposed to be there constantly napping against them), and Mend (to heal or fix -- and a really diabolical puzzle if this answer is correct). 


219. Hot, Fish, Bell

Perhaps *Dog*. Hot Dog (near-meat product tucked into a near-bread product), Dogfish (sharky-looking fish that bears very little resemblance to Benji at all), and Dog Bell (a little bell attached to a door, so that the family dog can notify its staff when it needs to go outside to relieve itself...or it's hungry, or bored, or lonely, or can't find its ball...).



Some new ones:


397. Of, Or, Has
398. Cure, Wave, Wed


------

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
394. But, For, Mat
396. Mail, Over, Village
397. Of, Or, Has
398. Cure, Wave, Wed


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2015)

Is #380 Cross? Cross hair, cross under/under cross, cross fire.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 24, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> Is #380 Cross? Cross hair, cross under/under cross, cross fire.



Works, but not what I had in mInd.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2015)

#397 is Ten - Of*ten*, *Ten*or, Has*ten*.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 26, 2015)

Adamantoise said:


> #397 is Ten - Of*ten*, *Ten*or, Has*ten*.




To use the first part of a line Quentin Tarantino wrote that appeared in Kill Bill and in an episode of C.S.I., "Ordinarily, you'd be 100% right..."

...and you are! 


Congratulations. You have just won back all the time you ever lost to being Rick Rolled. 


Click here to claim your prize.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> Congratulations. You have just won back all the time you ever lost to being Rick Rolled.
> 
> 
> Click here to claim your prize.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 27, 2015)

219. - hook; hot *hook*(s), fish *hook*, Bell *Hook*s

309. man; over*man*, space*man*, _Running *Man*_ 

327. Jack; *Jack* Ma, summer *jack*, *Jack* Rice?



FreeThinker said:


> "
> _180. Stream, Book, M
> 219. Hot, Fish, Bell
> 252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
> ...


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 30, 2015)

A few more:


399. Mob, Pin, Burg
400. Natural, Man, Ego
401. Port, Away, Ton


------

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
394. But, For, Mat
396. Mail, Over, Village
398. Cure, Wave, Wed
399. Mob, Pin, Burg
400. Natural, Man, Ego
401. Port, Away, Ton


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 31, 2015)

Yakatori said:


> 219. - hook; hot *hook*(s), fish *hook*, Bell *Hook*s
> 
> 309. man; over*man*, space*man*, _Running *Man*_
> 
> 327. Jack; *Jack* Ma, summer *jack*, *Jack* Rice?


 
Sometimes the answers are proper nouns. I think the original rules have been stretched a bit. 

#219 and 309 were Penny's and Amaranthine's puzzles, but I can tell you that you're on the right track with #327.  It's just not the answer I had in mind. I'm really glad you dropped in to make a guess, though--the more players there are, the better!


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 31, 2015)

For 309 I tried both man and time in previous guesses. 
Head- Overhead, head space, running head


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2015)

Just in case my previous guess was wrong...


219. Hot, Fish, Bell

*Colonoscopy.* Hot Colonoscopy (like hot massage, they do it with heated rocks on your back to make it more relaxing), Colonoscopy Fish (a specially-trained fish, with a camera on its head and a string on its tail, that swims upstream after being lubricated and inserted), and Colonoscopy Bell (a little wind-up timer that dings when it's time to pull the string and remove the fish). 







I woke up in an odd state of mind today.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2015)

Still guessless on the remaining puzzles (unless you really want me to go _way_ outside the box, as in my previous post), but maybe I can fling a few more into the mix. 


402. Heart, Is, Cruiser
403. Reverb, Rolls, Board
404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*
405. String, Rock, Drum
406. Black, Thunder, Cage
407. Nail, Out, Ten
408. Rouser,Yell, Rebel
409. Blanket, Echo, Boys


------

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
394. But, For, Mat
396. Mail, Over, Village
398. Cure, Wave, Wed
399. Mob, Pin, Burg
400. Natural, Man, Ego
401. Port, Away, Ton
402. Heart, Is, Cruiser
403. Reverb, Rolls, Board
404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*
405. String, Rock, Drum
406. Black, Thunder, Cage
407. Nail, Out, Ten
408. Rouser,Yell, Rebel
409. Blanket, Echo, Boys


----------



## MattB (Nov 6, 2015)

403. Reverb, Rolls, Board

Spring!


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 6, 2015)

406 bird
409 Beach


----------



## MattB (Nov 6, 2015)

408. Rebel


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2015)

MattB said:


> 403. Reverb, Rolls, Board
> 
> Spring!



Yep. 


I went with the plural "rolls" because one spring roll is never enough.


Congratulations! You haz just winned a LOLcat! 

View attachment lolcatsdotcome9c4h5zlpmp0sxsf.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 406 bird
> 409 Beach


406. Blackbird, Thunderbird, Bird Cage

You betcha!

This puzzle was a tribute to the Ford Thunderbird 406 V-8. 



409. Beach Blanket, Echo Beach, Beach Boys

Kee-rect!

This puzzle was a tribute to the Chevrolet 409 V-8 (as was the song by the Beach Boys -- see what I did, there?). 


Congratulations! You have just won a life-sized portrait of a genius (look in your mirror to claim this prize).


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2015)

MattB said:


> 408. Rebel



Yes!

Rebel Rouser (Duane Eddy hit), Rebel Yell (Billy Idol hit), and Rebel Rebel (David Bowie hit). 



Congratulations! You have just won a cash prize!

(If you can live with yourself for taking that kitten's coin)


----------



## MattB (Nov 7, 2015)

407. Nail, Out, Ten

Hang.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2015)

MattB said:


> 407. Nail, Out, Ten
> 
> Hang.




That'd be yer basic Correct Answer, right there. 



Congratulations! You just won an eggplant that looks like Conroy Bumpus! 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 9, 2015)

About five hours ago, this occurred to me while driving, but I didn't want to endanger the other motorists. Now that I'm parked...



394. But, For, Mat



How about *Tresses*? I would have said tress, but can only recall having heard this word in the plural. 


Buttresses (architectural feature, as found on Notre Dame Cathedral, or sometimes used as 'flying buttresses' to describe the sail panels of such automobiles as the Jaguar XJS or the Ferrari 308), Fortresses (oversized, overbuilt replicas of structures made of furniture cushions), and Mattresses (expensive things you lie down on, and rarely see after purchase). 



Howzat?


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 10, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> About five hours ago, this occurred to me while driving, but I didn't want to endanger the other motorists. Now that i'm parked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect--you nailed it!!

Extra brownie points for being so safety-conscious.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2015)

Maybe time for some hints on mine.



252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt

Two vehicles, two movies, somehing that used to be handy in the bedroom



402. Heart, Is, Cruiser

A means of conveyance, a television show, and where Denver was.



404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*

Nobody really thought this was a puzzle, did they? 'Cause it's not.



379. Standard, Rail, Switch
398. Cure, Wave, Wed
399. Mob, Pin, Burg
400. Natural, Man, Ego
401. Port, Away, Ton

In all cases, the word we need comes before the clues given (harder to Google that way ).

Of these five puzzles, one has a town in a 'dry' county, one has a place to put something kind of large, one has an orphan, one has something that could be found on an oven, and one has a word I first encountered here: 

View attachment IMG_20151113_220819_edit_edit.png


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2015)

Recap:


------

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
396. Mail, Over, Village
398. Cure, Wave, Wed
399. Mob, Pin, Burg
400. Natural, Man, Ego
401. Port, Away, Ton
402. Heart, Is, Cruiser
404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*
405. String, Rock, Drum


----------



## MattB (Nov 13, 2015)

"402. Heart, Is, Cruiser

A means of conveyance, a television show, and where Denver was."

Land?

Island??

BOB DENVER???


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2015)

MattB said:


> "402. Heart, Is, Cruiser
> 
> A means of conveyance, a television show, and where Denver was."
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, haaa...YES!


Of, course a Land Cruiser was what Marlin Perkins rode around in, and Heartland is one of our Canadian TV shows. 



Nicely done!


Congratulations! You have just won an all-expenses-paid trip to bed. 


Seriously, man, hit the hay, already.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 18, 2015)

New one:


410. Ate, Bit, Humid


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> For 309 I tried both man and time in previous guesses.
> Head- Overhead, head space, running head



I should finally get around to saying this one is correct. 



380. hair, under, fires --- Brush 

398. Cure, Wave, Wed --- Sine 

399. Mob, Pin, Burg --- Lynch


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 18, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I should finally get around to saying this one is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 380. hair, under, fires --- Brush



brush is correct

401- car carport, caraway, carton


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2015)

FreeThinker said:


> New one:
> 
> 
> 410. Ate, Bit, Humid



Orate, Orbit, Humidor


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 18, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> 398. Cure, Wave, Wed --- Sine
> 
> 399. Mob, Pin, Burg --- Lynch




Both correct! Special kudos for Sinecure. :bow:

Conratulations! You have just won a new car! Well, a bit used...but used very responsibly.










dwesterny said:


> 401- car carport, caraway, carton



You got it!

Congratulations! You have just won a weekend of having Bootsy Collins serve as your butler. 









------

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
376. Ban, Sugar, Rice 
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
396. Mail, Over, Village
400. Natural, Man, Ego
404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*
405. String, Rock, Drum
410. Ate, Bit, Humid


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 18, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Orate, Orbit, Humidor



Yes, indeedy-do!

Congratulations! You have just won a carport for your Vista Cruiser (*dwesterny* just finished building it a few posts ago) !


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 19, 2015)

400 is a really good puzzle. In fact, I would say it's super. 
Supernatural, superman, super ego

376- Ray Ray Ban, Sugar Ray, Ray Rice


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 400 is a really good puzzle. In fact, I would say it's super.
> Supernatural, superman, super ego



You've got it!

Congratulations! You have just won a free fashion consultation from an actual celebrity!


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 19, 2015)

I think I only have one unsolved that I created (353). Thinking about giving a hint but I'm not sure. Part of it is all about misdirection and deceit but part makes me feel guilty.


----------



## MattB (Nov 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I think I only have one unsolved that I created (353). Thinking about giving a hint but I'm not sure. Part of it is all about misdirection and deceit but part makes me feel guilty.



Would you say it's a "con" game?


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 19, 2015)

MattB said:


> Would you say it's a "con" game?



Haha correct.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2015)

411. theatrical, onlooker, kabuki


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 13, 2015)

Here are the current ones:
180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
396. Mail, Over, Village
404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*
405. String, Rock, Drum
411. theatrical, onlooker, kabuki

And some new ones, these are extra classy cause I that's the kind of guy I am.

412. Maria, Ari, Cory
413. tri, deca, al
414. swallow, bone, cock
415. down, lass, head
416. spit, sour, slime
417. facial, spray, band
418. suck, twink, strip
419. head, door, tar 
420. shot, ash, pie
421. blow, rod, weight
422. willow, cat, rubber


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2015)

*417. facial, spray, band (hair)

(facial hair, hair spray, hair band *80s*)


*


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 13, 2015)

411. theatrical, onlooker, kabuki (play)


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 13, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> *417. facial, spray, band (hair)
> 
> (facial hair, hair spray, hair band *80s*)
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> 411. theatrical, onlooker, kabuki (play)



Correct!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2015)

422. willow, cat, rubber (pussy)
pussy willow, pussy cat, pussy rubber *sex toy* :doh:


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 14, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> 422. willow, cat, rubber (pussy)
> pussy willow, pussy cat, pussy rubber *sex toy* :doh:


Sorry, not what I was looking for. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2015)

422. willow, cat, rubber (toy?)

willow toy, cat toy, rubber toy

View attachment Slide1.JPG


----------



## MattB (Dec 14, 2015)

420. shot, ash, pie

Pot?

Potshot, potash, pot pie...


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 15, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> 422. willow, cat, rubber (toy?)
> 
> willow toy, cat toy, rubber toy
> 
> View attachment 122866


Sorry, still not what I had in mind.


MattB said:


> 420. shot, ash, pie
> 
> Pot?
> 
> Potshot, potash, pot pie...


Yes, sir. 420 was pot.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2015)

313. Slide, Ground, Self

control slide, ground control, self control?


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2015)

413. tri, deca, al

Would this be 'dent', Gentle Squire?


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 31, 2015)

MattB said:


> 413. tri, deca, al
> 
> Would this be 'dent', Gentle Squire?



Correct, sir.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2015)

422. willow, cat, rubber

tree, possibly?

*will*


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 31, 2015)

Tree is right.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Tree is right.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk




Finally! :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 14, 2016)

Okay, more clues. I only have three unsolved puzzles left for you. 


252 does not hang out with Gord, despite what you film buffs might think. 

379, while not my brother, does share this trait with him.

405 is something that might be known to The Tubes, The Plasmatics, Third World, Carl Perkins, Jimmy Buffett, and Joe Walsh, and perhaps more so to the Canadian they visited. 



And, because it's handy to have a current list on each page, here you go:



-----

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running 
313. Slide, Ground, Self 
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
353. Sequence, Game, Science
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
380. hair, under, fires
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
396. Mail, Over, Village
404 -- *ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND*
405. String, Rock, Drum
412. Maria, Ari, Cory
414. swallow, bone, cock
415. down, lass, head
416. spit, sour, slime
418. suck, twink, strip
419. head, door, tar 
421. blow, rod, weight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2016)

Is #414 really "swallow, bone, cock"?


Just need to make sure before my mind wanders....


My first guess is....hard.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 20, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is #414 really "swallow, bone, cock"?
> 
> 
> Just need to make sure before my mind wanders....
> ...



Sorry, it's not hard. Like the answer isn't.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 21, 2016)

414. swallow, bone, cock


How about TAIL?*

Swallowtail (or Swallow Tail or Swallow-Tail), Tailbone (or Tail Bone, as Spell check (TM) insists), and Cocktail. 







*As an answer to the puzzle, not an offer.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 21, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> 414. swallow, bone, cock
> 
> 
> How about TAIL?*
> ...



Correct, you got it.


----------



## MattB (Jan 21, 2016)

353. Sequence, Game, Science- Con?

396. Mail, Over, Village- Voice?


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 22, 2016)

353 con is correct.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 25, 2016)

Some new ones:

422- table, life, less
423- bad, less, pot
424- a, ion, peak
425- mono, gone, morph
426- ho, call, ref


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Sorry, still not what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes, sir. 420 was pot.



Haha! Nice one. 



MattB said:


> 396. Mail, Over, Village- Voice?



Yeah!

A couple guesses: 

415. Wind (downwind, windlass, and headwind)
416. Ball (spitball, sour ball, slimeball)


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 30, 2016)

MsBrightside said:


> A couple guesses:
> 
> 415. Wind (downwind, windlass, and headwind)
> 416. Ball (spitball, sour ball, slimeball)


Correct, Ms. B! Glad to see back!


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Correct, Ms. B! Glad to see back!



Thanks--I've missed you and some of the other awesome people around here!


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2016)

Some reasonable guesses:
421. Fly (blowfly, fly rod, flyweight)
422. Time (timetable, lifetime, timeless)

Shots in the dark:
418. Ling? I'm not sure whether or not this qualifies as a word; I was just going for the obvious.
252. Eye? (blue eye, eyeball, mugeye, and eye bolt) I'm not familiar with the term mugeye, but according to Google, it's a Thing.

Wishful thinking:
180 = Urine. Somehow it just doesn't seem to work with "book." 

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
309. Over, Space, Running
313. Slide, Ground, Self
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
365. Museum, Spring, Thorn
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
405. String, Rock, Drum
412. Maria, Ari, Cory
418. suck, twink, strip
419. head, door, tar
421. blow, rod, weight 
422- table, life, less
423- bad, less, pot
424- a, ion, peak
425- mono, gone, morph
426- ho, call, ref 

Hint for #365: real and fictional locations


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 4, 2016)

MsBrightside said:


> Some reasonable guesses:
> 421. Fly (blowfly, fly rod, flyweight)
> 422. Time (timetable, lifetime, timeless)
> 
> ...



Yes to all three. Ling is name so I felt OK using it. 

365- Field
Hint made it easy!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 4, 2016)

I am an idiot and had a mispelling in one. Wow kind of embarassing. Redoing 425 without stupid spelling error!

425- mono, math, morph


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Yes to all three. Ling is name so I felt OK using it.


Makes sense.



> _365- Field
> Hint made it easy!_


Good job, anyway! 

425. Poly (monopoly, polymath, polymorph)

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
313. Slide, Ground, Self
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
405. String, Rock, Drum
412. Maria, Ari, Cory
419. head, door, tar
423- bad, less, pot
424- a, ion, peak
425- mono, gone, morph
426- ho, call, ref


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 4, 2016)

Poly is correct. My brain is what's gone.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2016)

MsBrightside said:


> 252. Eye? (blue eye, eyeball, mugeye, and eye bolt) I'm not familiar with the term mugeye, but according to Google, it's a Thing.



Nice try, but, alas, no.


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Nice try, but, alas, no.


Oh, well. I should probably examine your hints a little more closely.

New puzzles:
427. Snakes, Bump, Cat 
428. Bin, Hope, White 
429. Blind, Run, Ado 
430. Box, Blast, Quick 
431. Ball, Back, Jim 
432. Cat, Jack, Beans
433. Has, Monkey, Eye 
434. Underground, Red, Blue 
435. Head, Active, Gram
436. Shop, Finish, Shoot 

Hint for #387: one of the clues is a store, but I doubt that D. or FT have ever made any purchases there.


----------



## MattB (Feb 4, 2016)

430. Sand...?


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2016)

MattB said:


> 430. Sand...?


Yes, that's it!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 4, 2016)

428- Bob
432- Black
434- Velvet
435- In (long shot) head in, inactive, ingram
436- photo


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> 428- Bob
> 432- Black
> 434- Velvet
> 435- In (long shot) head in, inactive, ingram
> 436- photo


#428, 434, and 436 are all correct; and your solution of "Black" for #432 also works really well, although it's not what I had in mind. 

You're too good--it's hard to think up puzzles that will take you longer than a few minutes to solve!

180. Stream, Book, M
219. Hot, Fish, Bell
252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt
313. Slide, Ground, Self
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
379. Standard, Rail, Switch
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace
405. String, Rock, Drum 
412. Maria, Ari, Cory
419. head, door, tar
423- bad, less, pot
424- a, ion, peak
426- ho, call, ref
427. Snakes, Bump, Cat 
429. Blind, Run, Ado 
431. Ball, Back, Jim 
432. Cat, Jack, Beans
433. Has, Monkey, Eye 
435. Head, Active, Gram


----------



## MattB (Feb 4, 2016)

Is 435 Radio...?


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 5, 2016)

MattB said:


> Is 435 Radio...?



No surprises here, you're absolutely right.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 6, 2016)

MsBrightside said:


> Oh, well. I should probably examine your hints a little more closely.




That could help. No need to hide under the bed.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 23, 2016)

There are only three of my puzzles remaining. Here are all the hints provided so far:



*252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt*

Two vehicles, two movies, something that used to be handy in the bedroom. (Hint to the hint: The guy bemoaning the watercraft's shortcomings in a different film appears here)

Does not hang out with Gord, despite what you film buffs might think. (Hint to the hint: While Kennedy appeared in this film, he was not the cast member who went into politics)

No need to hide under the bed. (Hint to the hint: One of the clues would usually be stored there, and you wouldn't want to be there with it)






*379. Standard, Rail, Switch*


The word we need comes before the clues given (harder to Google that way ).

Something that could be found on an oven. (Hint to the hint: Or in a fridge, if you believe that there actually is one that operates automatically)

While not my brother, does share this trait with him. (Hint to the hint: Often appeared with a long, cool woman or a solitary man)




*405. String, Rock, Drum*

Something that might be known to The Tubes, The Plasmatics, Third World, Carl Perkins, Jimmy Buffett, and Joe Walsh, and perhaps more so to the Canadian they visited. (Hint to the hint: Go see the candy man in the John, but not in the first city)




Now it's all clear, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## MattB (Mar 23, 2016)

252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt- Thunder?

379. Standard, Rail, Switch- Light?

405. String, Rock, Drum- Bass?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2016)

I've de-coded the clues, just to let you know that they were all legit, and this was a fair fight for everyone. 



*252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt*

Two vehicles (The helicopter Blue Thunder --from the movie -- and the BSA Thunderbolt -- a motorcycle), two movies (Blue Thunder and the James Bond film, Thunderball), something that used to be handy in the bedroom (A thunder mug would be used when bad weather might dissuade one from making the trek to the outhouse). (Hint to the hint: The guy bemoaning the watercraft's shortcomings in a different film appears here)(Roy Scheider, who, in Jaws, said "We're going to need a bigger boat," was in Blue Thunder)

Does not hang out with Gord, despite what you film buffs might think. (Reference to Gordon Lightfoot, which brings us to the movie Thunderbolt and Lightfoot) (Hint to the hint: While Kennedy appeared in this film, he was not the cast member who went into politics)(Clint Eastwood did, but George Kennedy did not)

No need to hide under the bed. (Hint to the hint: One of the clues would usually be stored there, and you wouldn't want to be there with it)(Reference to hiding under the bed in a thunderstorm. A particularly unpleasant circumstance if your thunder mug is down there with you)



MattB said:


> 252. Blue, Ball, Mug, Bolt- Thunder?



*YES!*




*379. Standard, Rail, Switch*


The word we need comes before the clues given (harder to Google that way ).

Something that could be found on an oven. (Hint to the hint: Or in a fridge, if you believe that there actually is one that operates automatically)(Some posit the light remains on when we close the fridge door, but there is a light switch installed)

While not my brother, does share this trait with him. (Reference to He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother. If it's not heavy, it's light) (Hint to the hint: Often appeared with a long, cool woman or a solitary man) (The song was a hit for The Hollies, as was Long, Cool Woman, as well as for Neil Diamond, as was Solitary Man)





MattB said:


> 379. Standard, Rail, Switch- Light?



*YES!!*




*405. String, Rock, Drum*

Something that might be known to The Tubes, The Plasmatics, Third World, Carl Perkins, Jimmy Buffett, and Joe Walsh, and perhaps more so to the Canadian they visited. (All these acts are musicians, who would know the bass as a musical instrument, and all appeared on The Fishin' Musician, hosted by Gil Fisher, who would also know the bass as a fish) (Hint to the hint: Go see the candy man in the John (Gil Fisher was played by John Candy), but not in the first city (The Fishin' Musician was a bit on SCTV -- Second City Television) )



MattB said:


> 405. String, Rock, Drum- Bass?



*YES!!!*



You clearly dominate the internet!



You have won...

































*A MIXED TAPE!*
​
View attachment images(3).jpg


----------



## MattB (Mar 24, 2016)

I certainly hope there's some Oingo Boingo on there.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2016)

Yay, cuz now I don't have to remember the answers anymore!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't think I've gotten one answer in this whole damn thread.


Doesn't mean I'm mad at Matt....or anything...like that.....:doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2016)

Erm, I don't mean to badger, but I still haven't heard back on my guesses for 180 and 219. 


I sincerely apologize if you've already responded, and I simply missed the post(s). 




FreeThinker said:


> 180. Stream, Book, M
> 
> Maybe *End*. End stream (probably the final part of a 'streamed' outline, such as one that would lead from grade school to high school to college...I guess), Book End (stops books on a shelf from falling over, if you don't have a cat that's not supposed to be there constantly napping against them), and Mend (to heal or fix -- and a really diabolical puzzle if this answer is correct).
> 
> ...


----------



## MattB (Apr 1, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't think I've gotten one answer in this whole damn thread.
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean I'm mad at Matt....or anything...like that.....:doh:



Golly! What did I do? :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2016)

MattB said:


> Golly! What did I do? :blink:



You won the intranets...duh


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm more than a year getting back to you on this, but...



Yakatori said:


> 219. - hook; hot *hook*(s), fish *hook*, Bell *Hook*s



That is actually the correct answer to 219!
I mean, close enough. The answer is 'Hooks'; for Bell Hooks, the feminist author; Fish Hooks, the television programme or the literal hooks for use with fish; and not hot hooks, but hookshot, a basketball maneuver or a long-distance spearing weapon from the Legend of Zelda.

Meanwhile no one has guessed the correct answer to 180 yet.


----------



## quackman (Dec 2, 2016)

313. Rule: Slide rule (calculator precursor), Ground rule (In baseball, a rule specific to a specific stadium) and self-rule (the establishmemt of self-governance following colonial rule)

372. Donna: Madonna (pop singer), Donna Summer (disco singer) and Donna rice (Gary Hart's paramour)

375. Gate: Golden Gate (bridge in San Francisco), Gateway (Arch in St. Louis) and Stargate (Science Fiction movie and TV series)


----------



## Angel (Dec 2, 2016)

MsBrightside said:


> 387. Barn, Ad, Code





MsBrightside said:


> Hint for #387: one of the clues is a store, but I doubt that D. or FT have ever made any purchases there.



387. Dress (Dress Barn - a women's clothing store; Address; Dress Code)

The hint gave me the answer.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2017)

180. Stream, Book, M (Character?)

Character Stream (pertaining to Java)
Book Character (for stories)
M (is a character used in writing)


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 27, 2017)

if 432 isn't black, it must be calico?


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 9, 2018)

After removing everything confirmed as correct, we have:


180. Stream, Book, M
313. Slide, Ground, Self
327. Ma, Summer, Rice
372. Thorn, May, Jack
375. Golden, Way, Star
387. Barn, Ad, Code
389. Red, Bite, Lace 
412. Maria, Ari, Cory
419. head, door, tar
423- bad, less, pot
424- a, ion, peak
426- ho, call, ref
427. Snakes, Bump, Cat 
429. Blind, Run, Ado 
431. Ball, Back, Jim 
432. Cat, Jack, Beans
433. Has, Monkey, Eye 


Note: 313, 372, 375, and 387 have answers that seem plausible, but haven't been confirmed by the puzzles' creator. 

And some new ones:


437. Be, Mill, Bathtub 
438. Be, Most, Shadow
439. Red, Hot, Bow



I still have no guesses for any of the remaining puzzles.


----------



## quackman (Jan 6, 2020)

437 looks like "Gin" to me

Begin is to start something, Gin Mill is slang for a bar, and bathtub gin is bootleg liquor. 




FreeThinker said:


> After removing everything confirmed as correct, we have:
> 
> 
> 180. Stream, Book, M
> ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2020)

Number 423 I think may be 'Luck'; Bad luck, Luckless, and Potluck.


----------

